# STM regulars



## Becyboo__x

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4670663fltt.gif

:baby: *STM mummys to be 

TeenMommy410 - 25th April '10 Baby Aidan James Alexander !

EmziixBo0o - 30th May '10. Baby girl due ! 

Stuffymuffy - 6th June '10. Having a surprise !


_________________________________________________________________

 STM arrivals 


Memysonand3- Mummy to Cole born 29/09/07  and 3 gorgeous girls Lynette,Elouisa and Sophia 25/12/09 
Angielove- Mummy to Isabella Grace born 24/01/10 7lb 9oz 
PreggoEggo- Mummy to Quintin William born 24/01/10 8lb 15oz 
Becyboo__x- Mummy to Mason Jack born 28/01/10 8lb 6.5oz 
Jas029- Mummy to Riley James born 18/02/10 6lb 11.5oz 
Annawrigley- Mummy to Noah Patrick born 5/03/10 8lb 5.5oz 
Mummy.to.be- Mummy to Summer-Brooke born 9/03/10 9lb 6oz
*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe :) now we have a new thread to fill up with all our chatting.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just thought we miswell have another just to chat about anything we want and not fill up other thread when theres other people who want to join it and talk about FOB and stuff but still go over there on that thread dont want to feel iv took over or anything .. 

x


----------



## Jas029

Yay! :happydance:

Great idea! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right does anyone know what i do cause the thread is Open at the minute but do i have to get all us to post something and then Close it so then only us can talk .. ? if no one knows then ill have to play about with it


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think i can just close it but everyone can still post i hope anyway :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im gonna start talking about what we were talking about over on the thread here:)

Jas do you have pictures of your dogs?


----------



## Jas029

I'm alive! 

I think

I have no idea how to do it so it's all up to you :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> im gonna start talking about what we were talking about over on the thread here:)
> 
> Jas do you have pictures of your dogs?

Nothing recent but I have some hidden on my comp somewhere... 

I shall find them and show ya! :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha: iv closed it but i hope the ones left to come here can still post lol!


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. Found a few pictures.. Nothing recent ofcorse all ATLEAST a year old.. (except the one's of Ace we've only had him.. Almost a year now)
Sweetie
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2749/4195179787_97236697af_o.jpg
Misty
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/4195180091_26475d6fe3_m.jpg
Ace(In his stance :haha:)
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2768/4195935976_1305b6d5ea_m.jpg
Ace and Socks back when she was still healthy..(Had to add this one) R.I.P
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4195936234_d2a4eb66c7_o.jpg
Oh!
And because you girls have been DYING to see my face (Ok not really dying but still! :haha:) Here's a picture of me and Misty like almost two years ago when I was 12! (I still looked *quite* young back then obviously:haha:)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4195936596_332aa0f82d_m.jpg
I still had purple hair back then too :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

such pretty dogs! 
ace is so cute!


----------



## annawrigley

yay i found it :happydance:
jas you are so pretty!! glad you finally showed your face :lol:
and wow 12! you look really old for 12 there. maybe im just basing it on me tho cos i have a baby face :(
xx


----------



## annawrigley

ooh also, i had my hair cut today. you can kinda see in the bottom left pic in the 4in1 pic in my sig ;)
was a pretty big change for me, im not one of these people who changes their hair all the time so i see every haircut as a massive deal :lol:
xx


----------



## Jas029

For the past like 4 years I've looked older then I actually am!
I actually think I look about 12 in that picture..
Ofcorse I'm 14 now and I pass as 16 sometimes older! 

Also thanks!
I love my doggies I'm a huge animal lover.. Always have been.

And yes, Ace is a big knuckle head he's so funny and full of personality! :haha:

I'll think about showing a more recent picture of my face one of these days..
I haven't taken any in close to a year now!

Also Anna I don't think your baby-faced! You're beautiful
I have a very round shaped face and I hate it :growlmad:
I can relate with the hair thing.. I had it dyed afew times and went from really long hair that went down to my back to shoulder length..
I still miss my long hair :cry:
I need a haircut BAD it's like nothing but split ends right now! I keep telling my mom but she's horrible about getting around to doing these kinds of things..


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
After reading and responding to this I checked back on the teen pregnancy and saw your post Anna and almost told you how to find it..

Then I remembered I just responded to you on here ofcorse you found it! :dohh:

I'm so slow.. I wasn't this slow before I was pregnant I swear!


----------



## annawrigley

well thankyou hun thats lovely of you to say :hugs:
and yessss, definitely take a new pic :D:D
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I change my hair lots.
Jas your lucky, I'm 19 and people always think im younger! :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm making some more xmas cookies tonight:)
I made sugar cookies last night but the recipe sucked! lol my aunt wrote it out and it was really confusing so I only got 8 cookies and 2 broke so there only 6 of those kind.lol


----------



## Jas029

Ofcorse Anna! :hugs:
I became "top heavy" at an early age so that really effected how old people thought I was :blush:
I steadily pass as 15-16 now.. Some people say older then that :shrug:

I can't read my grandmas hand writing.. She wrote down a recipe for me for chocolate sheet cake and I can't even read it :haha:
I love baking though! I made coffee cake like a week ago I got the recipe from my great aunt and it turned out perfect! It was soo good..
Don't feel bad, I've had many many bad experiences from baking in the past :blush:
Happens alot when I'm like doubling the recipe or something.. Once I tried making a big batch of cookies but didn't add enough flour.. It came out extremely sweet and all the cookies baked together so it was like brownie looking :haha:
I plan on making my speciality this xmas.. Chocolate chocolate mint chip cookies..
Definitely a gut buster! But I'm pregnant so I don't care :rofl:
Last year I made three big batches of them, Spent all day making them..
We made our first stop at one of my grandmas houses.. As we were leaving left the container full of them ontop of the car and drove off.. Only a few were even eaten.. 
Didn't even find out til the next day! I was so depressed I worked so hard on them and they came out perfectly and everything! :cry:
Hopefully that won't happen this year or I might cry from the hormones!! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow came back to some chatterboxs :haha:
iv put a friberoctic tree up outside its white and the fibraoctic lights are like rainbow coloured maybe i should take a piccy its pretty :) my hands are freezing now lol and iv just cleared my sisters room out from boxs that i had from babys stuff and put it in the room outside weve got cause my sisters back tomorrow from uni for christmas.. but her room is really babys room cause she only comes back at christmas.. so its crampt now the cots set up and just agenst the wall at the minute and shes got a 3 door wardrobe but all babys clothes in it and nappies wipes etc etc but wardrobe is too big for that room lol theres draws full of babys onesis and all that! and a bed obviously ill take a pic of the room too so you all can see how bad it looks right now :haha: itll get sorted when shes back at uni after christmas and i can finally get things organised! yay but moses basket is in my room thats crampt too haha my room is like a box but its ok for time being cant wait til we move! might be better :)

ill shut up now im blabbing on ..

Jas your dogs are stunners hehe i love Ace hes got dead nice coat! and aww socks looked like my mates cat cleo that passed away couple years ago i love cats but never been aload one :cry: always wanted a ginger tabby cat :)! 

And omg i never thought you looked like that Jas! i thought youd have like mousy brown hair lol :haha: dont ask why i just imagined you with that colour heehee yur really pretty though you should show your face more often :D! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cookies and cake :huh: your making me hungry girls! lol
i cant make anything cause not got any ingredience! got no food hardly in house either grr might just starve :haha: but im hungry all the time now which drives me cause i eat and then feel starving still :|


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anna your hair is longer then mine still mines too short it dont seem to be growing had it cutt short at start pregnancy and its been like nearly 8 months or whatever and its only grown abit i want my long hair back so bad! but your hair looks lovely still suits you :) its nice to have a change x


----------



## annawrigley

thankyou becy! from what ive seen i think you have really nice hair! always thought that actually :blush:
as for the baking thing.. i have no weighing scales in my flat yet but made pancakes the other week which turned out pretty good considering it was all guesswork :p
also made a syrup sponge cake with no scales which was a bit of a failure tbh but it looks ok :lol:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/PB280060.jpg
^ thats my friends putting golden syrup on it ;)

i wish we all lived closer :(
we could have a bake-a-thon :rofl:
xx


----------



## Jas029

Lol, Becy I naturally have brown hair but in that pic it was dyed purple..
We have no food here either.. Well no like instant food :haha:
I'm to lazy to do some real cooking right now..


----------



## Jas029

Oh god I'm horrible at pancakes!
I can make them just fine.. But pouring them into the pan..
They always turn out to be some deformed monster pancakes :rofl:
Ofcorse I've only poured pancakes in like twice the other times I made my mom do it I was to scared of screwing it up but then she screwed it up too so :haha:
I haven't been "watching what I eat" lately :blush:
But hey, right now my L/O is doing nothing but putting on fat I should do the same! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Could just do with a nice 3 course meal but looks like ill have to starve :haha: .. and Thanx anna now im tempted by your cake! i dont actually like cake that much never have but i love syrup cake and choc cake! i might have to get some cake mix and make my self some brownies or something chocolaty :haha: to make for around christmas or boxing day :)! yumm 

My hairs naturally brown it was light brown when i was small but turned darker when i got older.. but i dye it black now just cause iv got black extensions which cost a bomb when i got them so not wasting money :) and i prefer my hair black now got used to it! i need my hair re-styling but i want it to grow and i know if i go hair dressers theyll cutt too much off like they always do! grr x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Only time i have/make proepr pancakes is on pancake day :shrug: lol i like them and everything and i can flip them and make good ones! but i just only have them once a year :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Thanx anna now im tempted by your cake! i dont actually like cake that much never have but i love syrup cake and choc cake! i might have to get some cake mix and make my self some brownies or something chocolaty :haha: to make for around christmas or boxing day :)! yumm

lol if its any consolation it was horrible, my friend put like 3 lemons in it or something mental, it was really hard and dry and just tasted of lemon. :lol:
oooo yer i really wanna get some of those green & blacks tom and jerry bun kits :haha: i used to love them so much and theyre only like 80p saw em in sainsburys the other day :thumbup:
in fact im off to get some tomorrow all this cake talk is making me want some
i bought some gu souffles yesterday nommmm i would go have one but ive just had 2 mini flake cakes :rofl: omg im such a fatty
.................... fuck it im off to go have one theyre too good
xx


lol just realised this is gonna be very unhelpful to you becy, sorreeeee


----------



## Becyboo__x

Heres the outside tree it changes color haha so i couldnt get it nice :( i got one of it red and another of it a few colours lol.. and then heres LO's room aka my sisters room but waiting to be converted look how crampt it is! grr lol


----------



## Jas029

Lol we should really get off the subject on desserts before we all gain 20 more pounds!
I finished the last of the coffee cake off last night.. Man it was good..

Whoops! :dohh:
This is hard to do!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel youve put me off your cake now :haha: sounds it didnt come out to good  but i still fancy some syrup cake ummm :)! lol .. and omg youve made me want tom and jerry cakes now :haha: i used to love eating all the sticker things you put on top :haha: i need to go out and buy loads of cake mixs now and maybe not share with my sister :haha: but shell have to take me to get them so ill have to :( .. Youll regret eating all that :winkwink: i regret scoffing my face all the time cause iv put on so much weight i just hope it goes when LO comes which i doubt! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dont anyone like my tree :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

i do !! i love christmassy decorations especially outdoor ones, i wish one year i have the time and money to do up the front of my house all tacky covered in stuff :lol:
i think they look awesome x


----------



## Jas029

Sorry forgot to mention those!
The tree is beautiful!
Man that room looks quite cramped at the moment!

I was going to reply I swear but my dad just got off early so I was distracted with listening in on their conversation :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol awe no! jas that sucks
I love to bake, I making cream cheese cut out cookies now:)
i also want to make these white chocolate nut things, brownies, rice krispies squares, frosted flake cookies and m&m cookies for xmas:) lol

ugh! my step dad just called and hes like "tell your momma to put an extra plate out I will be home for xmas"
I never call my mom, momma :wacko:
='( which means my older brother wont come home for xmas


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv always wanted to have few outside not loads! cause it does look abit tacky i think lol but i love the white isicales that go front of house and like lights on plants etc :) but my dad dont do any of that the tree would go on front garden but its a slope so it would fall over with this wind! and someone would nick it i think cause people tend to get drunk and walk home up my street and up this jitty and can see it getting robbed! :growlmad: so its on back garden but still i love that tree its dead pretty :haha: 

As for the room i havent got a clue what im going to do with it when my sister goes back i was going to have the bed taken out like un-assembled and just put away somewhere so then can at least have the cot there or something have to wait and see :)! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe neat tree becy.


----------



## Jas029

Aww I'm sorry Preggo :hugs: Sounds like your days are gonna be full of baking! I usually just do like one dish a holiday :haha:
Calling my Mom, Momma would just seem weird to me :shrug:
Then again it is rather popular here in Missouri.. Rednecks :wacko:

We live out in the country and we're way back from the road.. It's pointless for any decorations out here :cry:
We aren't even gonna bother with a tree this year..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe no tree?=( 

ugh, I called my mom at work to tell her the news and shes like "well don't be a bitch about you don't have any choice in the matter" 
Grrr like really my step dad is the worst person in the world , he use to cheat on my mom and do drugs untill she kicked him out for 2 years but he moved back in when my mom found out i was pregnant "cause we needed the extra money he makes" but i think hes worked like 4 months this year! so it wasn't because of that! and he comes home and calls me names and such! 
ugh. I'm really upset about this.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: 
Sorry about your step dad Preggo sounds awful :(x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he will be home for 2 and half months, lol and half of that I will have my LO so hopefully it wont be so bad.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just ignore him :haha: itll drive him insane i bet ya.. dont you think its strange to think like end janaury well hopefully have our LO's ? lol iv got a hospital appointment for 18th march! and i was like to my mum when the women told me the date ''We will have to bring LO with us when i come cause i cant leave him at home'' ..and my mum has to take me to the hospital lol .. was weird planning that out saying hell be coming :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Aww I'm sorry Preggo he sounds like a real d*ck!
I hope your mom will be strong enough walk away someday :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Just ignore him :haha: itll drive him insane i bet ya.. dont you think its strange to think like end janaury well hopefully have our LO's ? lol iv got a hospital appointment for 18th march! and i was like to my mum when the women told me the date ''We will have to bring LO with us when i come cause i cant leave him at home'' ..and my mum has to take me to the hospital lol .. was weird planning that out saying hell be coming :haha:

It's so weird thinking about it!
Just a month you two will be pushing out L/O's!
In two months I'll be doing it! whooo! :happydance:
We had to make a dentist appointment for after I have him to get a cavity filled..
It's so weird thinking I'll have my L/O by then!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know I can't wait to see Quintin tho, I wonder what hair colour and eye colour he will have and so on!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i wonder about hair colour if hell have dark hair like me or blonde like FOB but if they mix then hell be a red head :haha: bless him lol or he may be bold i hope he has hair though :) love babys with lil tuffs of hair its cute heehee .. iv got the dentist in february! :growlmad: i hate the dentist :( lol

Oh and as for eye colour they dont get there eye colour til later on do they? there usually born with blue eyes .. but i dont get that cause brown is dominant so i thought that would be there straight away :shrug: my LO should have green or blue eyes :) if he has brown then hes not my baby :haha:


----------



## Jas029

I have hazel green eyes, FOB has blue eyes..
Both our eyes are really pretty so I don't care what color they come out although I'm really curious what they'll be!!

Both me and FOB had blonde hair first few years of our life.. turned to brown
So I'm sure he'll be blonde..

We both also have pretty dark brown hair now and same with family so I'm sure it will just follow that way..


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> but i dont get that cause brown is dominant

i thought blue was dominant and brown was recessive? :shrug:
cos FOB said if baby doesnt have blue eyes he isnt his lol :shock:
(i have brown eyes, FOB has blue)
(oh and he definitely is his whatever his eye colour :haha:)
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel i dont mind either FOB has dead nice bright blue eyes! and iv got unique eyes apparently there green but people tell me there dead different and nice :shrug: lol

i actually want baby to have dark brown hair hope he does :)


----------



## annawrigley

btw check the new addition to my signature, under all your names 

;)

i have too much spare time .... :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww :blush: thats so sweet!
i wana copy haha! i was going to make it look better on mine but i dont think iv got room :cry: ill get told off got my siggy being too big!


----------



## annawrigley

you should :haha:
aw lol mine is pretty big i keep attempting to trim it down but dont like getting rid of stuff :( x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I think most babies are born with blue eyes, but I have brown and my mom said she can tell the diff between me and my brothers (who both have blue)

I want LO to have blue eyes so bad!


----------



## Jas029

Aww I love the siggy!
I've been having the same problems with it being to big aswell! Lol
Otherwise I'd steal that.. I don't have the time to sort through my siggy so it quits saying that.. 

Also for the record guys.. My mom has hazel green eyes like mine.. both her parents have blue eyes and both her brothers have blue eyes..
It's completely random really... I don't think your "prone" to one color more then the other (Unless your a certain race that like only has brown eyes)

Both my parents have hazel green eyes.. Most everyone on both sides have blue eyes aswell we're just the odd balls in our family! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas you can have it bigger in height .. just try not to go too long cause it makes the page need a scroll thing if that makes sense and people find it annoying to scroll across :haha: but its okay at the minute :)
xx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Jas you can have it bigger in height .. just try not to go too long cause it makes the page need a scroll thing if that makes sense and people find it annoying to scroll across :haha: but its okay at the minute :)
> xx

If I mess with it at all it always says I can only have 8 bars or whatever :shrug:
I had to fight with it for like an hour last time I tried to change it..


----------



## Becyboo__x

I did with mine it says iv got too many lines all the time grr! i dont know how anna does it hers is like bigger then mine and i cant fit anything else on mine at all! shes magic lol!


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> i dont know how anna does it hers is like bigger then mine and i cant fit anything else on mine at all! shes magic lol!

that i am ;)
:witch::dust:
actually idk how i did it either tbh :shrug:
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:rofl: i think mines just too cluttered yours must be clearer i cba to change it :haha:

Does anyone know when Cole ashleys little boy was born i was going to add it to the first page but i dont have a clue lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm i also have no clue maybe she will be on later


----------



## Becyboo__x

Do me a favour anyone who finds out about Ashley cause she hasnt came in this yet just make sure she knows shes to come in here if she wants to and if anyone finds out when Cole was born .. PM me things :winkwink: cause im off to bed and i bet miss anna is a chatterbox tonight :winkwink: im off to bed 

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good night becy


----------



## Jas029

Night Becy! :hi:


----------



## annawrigley

i am not a chatterbox thank you how very rude!
in fact im off to bed in a min, just enjoying the two pints special too much right now :lol:
night all xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

night anna. 

wow Quintin is really rolling around right now


----------



## Jas029

Night Anna!

Yeah Riley has been squirming all day today.. Right now he's limited himself to just ribs.. The little feet moving about my ribs :haha:
The weird experiences of pregnancy huh?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

for sure, 
I'm soooo ready to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## Jas029

Don't say that you'll regret saying that in a few months! :haha:

Also I'd guess Ashley will be on within the next few hours.. She's a night owl :haha:

I can't wait to have my L/O in my arms but I know I'll miss my bump and the little rib kicks
Although he just kicked me a few minutes ago and it was HARD in the ribs.. It hurt! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i donno if i will miss being pregnant, maybe, I just don't think so now


----------



## Jas029

Just wait awhile 
I've seen plenty of girls on here that hated being pregnant or they hated their bump or something but after they have their L/O they miss it! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> i am not a chatterbox thank you how very rude!
> in fact im off to bed in a min, just enjoying the two pints special too much right now :lol:
> night all xxx

:rofl: I went in my room and watched that was well good!! :rofl: made me giggle shame it continues tuesday! i was looking forward to watching it fully! :) .. 

Hope Ashley is okay i messaged her on facebook last night too and didnt get a response :( x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im now getting worried .. 
Another January Garnet is on its way shes 36 weeks i think.. :huh: but wow its making it seem more real .. ones already arrived from somone called Stinkyloo .. arrrgghhhh oh and a February Lovebug was born wasnt there? scary just hope i keep going til 1st January at least 

Hope everyone is alright :hugs: i dont like this time difference business :rofl: when im on at this time i bet all you in US are snoring :sleep: and then when its dead late at night/early hours of morning here your all on here still and its early evening in US :( 

Hows everyones bumps doing today anything new happening .. i got woke up by my lil man rolling about and lately iv been getting like cramp in my left leg at the bottom :cry: it constantly feels bruised :nope: im in agony when it goes into cramp though does it for like 5 mins constantly :cry: but as for everything else think hes comfy in my belly! xx​


----------



## annawrigley

hope he hangs in there for you! :hugs:
i think i know what you mean about the leg cramp.... i get it in my calf if i stretch my legs or point my toes out too much in my sleep it WRECKS!! i think thats what you mean anyway aghhhhh its so painful i have to be so careful now not to point my toes at all lol :lol: 
i was sick this morning :( why hasnt it stoppppped yet! :( ahah xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Morning. so 2 January Garnets have given birth already? oh my, its starting to feel so real 
My bump is good today I'm going to see my real dad today, haven't seen him like 6 months, I'm hoping I have fun lol. I wonder if I get my xmas gift today from him! ahha


----------



## Becyboo__x

No theres 1 born thats by someone called Stinkyloo .. and someone else has been sent home from the hospital but is 4cm dilated i think :wacko: cant remember its in the January Garnets thread in 3rd tri i dont know if you go in there or not?

And as for the cramp i havent a clue what it is it feels like cramp but iv never got it in lower bit of my leg its usually in my calf or toes its horrible in toes when toe goes stiff :sick: ewww! .. but now it feels bruised and like when i walk it really hurts my dad recons its not drinking enough water :shrug: but who knows :haha: hope it dont keep getting bad and hope you stop being sick anna :( :hugs:

Hope you have a good time seeing your dad Rome and hope you get some prezzies :haha: :winkwink: .. iv just been to matalan i wish i didnt now :( i had about 120 pound in my bank and i ended up spending 86 pound on baby stuff i was ment to be saving the money to go shopping with my sister for some christmas prezzies for her oops :dohh: iv only got like 34 pound left now :( feel bad

Ill show what i got though x​


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cot quilt



Cot Bumper


Sleep bag thing


A bib thing that put arms in to cover them fully


Tigger sleepsuit


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tigger outfit (i love this :cloud9:)



Yeah i love tigger and winnie pooh stuff if you wondered lol :)!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, so cute. I love the crib bedding so cute!
isn't in the UK they don't tell you not to use bumpers ?
cause here in canada they say not to use them, but all the crib bedding sets come with them anyway, so I put mine in the crib.. I don't know. lol 
People I know where really shocked that I put them in there! lol
but my mom used them with all her kids


----------



## Becyboo__x

:shrug: havent a clue but everyone can shut there trap if they tell me off :rofl: like health visitor or anyone like that im using mine it looks nice and it actually stops drafts getting on baby and my cot has panels probs be more dangerous him getting his hands stuck in between them or banging him self agenst the sides! lol 

Thankyou aswell for saying you like the bedding :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya I agree,^-^


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wonder where memysonand3 is! :( I'm worried. I hope everything is good,


----------



## Becyboo__x

Has anyone heard anything from Ashley yet? :huh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol we both said it same time :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope shes okay :( hasnt anyone got a contact number for her? iv only got her on facebook and she hasnt replied to what i wrote yesterday :( i hope shes okay!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

No , I don't :( 
I dont even have her on facebook, can you PM me her full name so I can add her?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*rant*​
so everyone knows my friend who I have been having problems with? well I decide to speak to her today. and I told her I think her boyfriend needs to apologize to me and shes like "well tell him yourself I'm not getting in the middle of it" which fine, understandable if her boyfriend wasn't getting in the middle of our friendship..then I went on to explain to her that I would NEVER let a boyfriend of mine talk to her like that and she was like "well, I don't control him" which is true, but I wouldn't ever let my boyfriend go around calling my friends bad friends, then get away with it ! 
I told her if she can let him speak to me like that then we can't be friends anymore

and shes likes "I don't know what you want from me" :dohh:

all I want is for them to say sorry!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Btw there is 2 january babies Ablaski due on 2nd (dno if i spelt that right lol) had a girl hayely jo .. and then Stinkyloo due 1st had Oliver Andrew :)

Oh god just sounds stupid he should never have spoke to you like that he just sounds like an arse tbh like he wants his own way and if he offends someone or says somehting out of place he cant say sorry cause itll make him look soft :growlmad: Shes not a friend if shes saying shes staying out of it cause your her friend so she should tell her boyfriend to say sorry even if he can do what he wants she cant control him etc she wouldnt like it if it was the other way round i bet she would go on a right strop! .. I had a massive talk with this guy from scool the other day and we was talking about all my so called best friends that have avoided me and not invited me out places since iv been preg! and he agrees with me that there all changing and turning into bitchs .. harsh but they are they seem to want to drink all the time now and drive and all that and im left out cause im going to be a mummy in like just over a month my fault obviously i chose this in the end but would have been nice to have some friends stick by me i thought thats what friends were ment to do! if it was them preg i would still talk to them and everything! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know, its hard loosing my friends, when I 1st got pregnant my best friend told me she wanted me to have abortion and I said no and shes said I'm being immature and how she can't talk to me cause all my problems will be because of this baby, so I told her I couldn't be friends with her anymore if she can't accept my choice:(


----------



## Jas029

I don't even know what a bumper is! :blush:

Also I really never had friends in the first place so not much to say there.. :blush:

I'm really worried I hope Ashley and her girls are ok!

Makes me wish I got her cell number or something since she lives in the states aswell :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Bumper is like a long cushiony thing that goes round the top of your cot basically like a head support id say ..


Thats a bumper.. 



And im really worried to hunny  i dont have a clue whats going off i hope shes alright i really do just keep a look out for her and any news cause when she comes on i probs be in bed cause its late here.. xx*


----------



## Jas029

:shrug:
Haven't heard anything about them

Ofcorse we don't even have a crib yet and haven't been really looking since we have a bassinet and that's all we'll need the first few months..

I'm listening to my parents argue (or mainly just my dad bitch at my mom)
because my moms drunk and my dad is really irritated because I guess they're trying to make dinner and he's annoyed with everything shes trying to do and is just bitching at her about everything...
I listen to this like three times a week :nope:
I really hope they cut down on drinking when the L/O comes..
It's gonna suck if I go into labor when they're like wasted (Although it's rare my dad actually gets drunk but he still drinks alot)
I hope they don't argue like this around Riley either.. -Sigh-


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas:( parents fighting is never good.
i hope they arn't like that when Riley is there:( 
do you plan on leaving at home for along time?


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> awe jas:( parents fighting is never good.
> i hope they arn't like that when Riley is there:(
> do you plan on leaving at home for along time?

I plan on living here for a few more years atleast.. 
I'm only 14 and you can't move out til like 18 here, maybe 17 with parents permission I know my brother moved out at 17..
I'm not looking to rush out on my own but I just don't want them being like this once hes here.. The new room I moved up in I can hear EVERYTHING meaning so will Riley.. 
Hopefully we'll have a new house and move by early spring so every little thing wont disturb him..

My dad definitely wasn't the best dad.. he was mentally and some physically abusive.. I told my mom that if I EVER saw him doing that to Riley and trying to raise him like he raised me I'm gone..
Don't know where I'll go but I wont stay in the same house as him.. He won't even admit that how he raised me influenced me towards being a rebel and how I ended up pregnant.. Yet when my mom found out I was pregnant she blamed herself so much thinking she screwed up raising me..
My father blamed the music I listen to and TV.. 
He thinks movies like Juno influence girls into having sex and getting pregnant?
(he's never even seen Juno)

We butt heads alot.. When I first told my mom I was pregnant and when we were talking about if I kept this baby and how dad would act and I told her how I felt if he tried to treat him the same way and she said at the time that she would even consider splitting up with him again and having me live with her (She only briefly mentioned it and hasn't brought it up since seems my dad seems excited about the pregnancy and everything.. Also my parents were separated from when I was 5 to when I was 10 and they moved out to the house I'm in now and started living together again even though they don't even share the same bed or even the same room)

:blush:Sorry I went off on a rant there he just makes me so mad and I know if he ever acts that way towards Riley I'm gone :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe hun, I hope things are okay once riley is here and I pray your father doesn't treat him poorly:(


----------



## annawrigley

sorry to hear about how your dad was jas :( i hope hes not the same to riley! good on you for saying youd leave right away if he was. :hugs:

also hope ashley is okay :\
any news yet? 
shes normally on every day..
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* Jas sorry about how your dads being 


And nope i havent heard anything  and i havent heard anything from Sophie in a while either  i might just leave it for abit cause i feel i might be worying to much and they probs just busy or resting lol x*


----------



## annawrigley

yeah that is v likely. they dont have to spend their lives on here after all ;)
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
Unlike me  .. i spend way to much time on here but i havent got nothing else to do lol its snowing quite bad outside still and im afraid of falling over or something daft happening to me .. and theres nothing to do in the house but sit and watch telly or comfort eat ! .. think im going out tomorrow though with my sister shopping but im dreading that cause if its slippy !! x*


----------



## annawrigley

haha and me :blush:
oh god i know lol, ive been in newcastle all day tho, was sooo cold i thought my brain was gona freeze over and i almost ended up on my face quite a few times :dohh:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have no snow here:( I really hope we get some for xmas! 
I asked my mom if her husband can pick a day to home xmas, or xmas eve so my brother cancome over and she was all bitchy about it, grr I wish my step dad didn't have to ruin xmas.lol

update on my friend problem.... so She's like "my boyfriend wont say sorry, and he never wants to speak to cause he thinks your a bad person" and shes like "I still want to be friends, I just worry he is right ,and I worry that maybe you will be a bad mom" and I just about flipped out on that one! I have no idea who she thinks she is! 
grrr

other then that things were fun with my dad yesterday I was little grumpy tho! cause I was straving adn we had to walk around the busy mall looking for a coat for my brother haha and I didn't get my xmas gift yet

the olympic torch went through my town today and I missed it!:dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think theres going to be snow for christmas this year in UK if it carries on like this lol.. it dont help that my big coats for winter dont fasten up anymore because of my bump  and im not buying a new one just for winter when my bump will be gone in like a months time and stuff will fit again  .. ill just have to freeze or stay indoors ..

Tbh id just leave your friend now she dont seem worth it specially saying anything about being a BAD MOM  thats uncalled for how does she know what kind of a mother your going to be if you havent dont it before and anyone whos a first time mum is going to be abit off at the start to get used to it all once in the routine and everything you just do your best hats what i say!

Glad you had a good time with your dad  my sisters came back from uni at weekend and it just bugs me cause its like she rules the house she takes over! i was used to being in the front room watching tele and everything and now shes sat on the sofa i sit on all spread out  and then she started moaning about her room being cluttered and not having anywhere to put her clothes!!  she knew there wouldnt be space cause babys stuff and its basically his room now cause she lives with her friends near uni she just comes back odd times of the year and shes going back for new years day id guess so why she moaning  proper selfish sometimes she thinks cause shes older one she can boss me about aswell grr..!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe , I bought a big coat to go over my bump, I got it afew months ago cause I was really cold. lol 

ya, I'm not talking to her for a bit and see how things go, I don't see how she knows anything about being a mom at all .

awe, thats what it was like my older brother moved back home for a year, I hated it ! i was so use to being the oldest at home, luckly he doesn't live here anymore and we get along alot better! haha.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> "I worry that maybe you will be a bad mom" and I just about flipped out on that one! I have no idea who she thinks she is!
> grrr

cant believe she said that!! who says that kind of thing??? :growlmad:



Becyboo__x said:


> *I think theres going to be snow for christmas this year in UK if it carries on like this lol.. it dont help that my big coats for winter dont fasten up anymore because of my bump  and im not buying a new one just for winter when my bump will be gone in like a months time and stuff will fit again  .. ill just have to freeze or stay indoors ..*

yeah hopefully although i bet with our luck it will have stopped by the time christmas comes and just be horrible dirty sludge :(
and im beginning to have the same coat problem! :( dont want to buy a new one just for a couple of months!
xx


----------



## memysonand3

im doing alright girls just been busy like crazy lately been getting my things outta the hospital so that when its delivery day i am ready to just have the girls i am sorry to not have kept you verry updated i missed you all so much i have been verry uncomfortable lately so i am in bed most of the day now =/ and not to mention swelling and contractiing 
its just been unfun over here lately i also have been feeling sad i have been thinking about marriage alot lately seeing as most of my friend (here in idaho) are getting married and i just am so sad because i really really feel deep down inside that jared and i were ment to get married like fate or something but sadly i feel like i screwd it all up =( i am so excited to meet my girls i just wish he was too idk maybe its the hormones but i really miss that jerk


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> im doing alright girls just been busy like crazy lately been getting my things outta the hospital so that when its delivery day i am ready to just have the girls i am sorry to not have kept you verry updated i missed you all so much i have been verry uncomfortable lately so i am in bed most of the day now =/ and not to mention swelling and contractiing
> its just been unfun over here lately i also have been feeling sad i have been thinking about marriage alot lately seeing as most of my friend (here in idaho) are getting married and i just am so sad because i really really feel deep down inside that jared and i were ment to get married like fate or something but sadly i feel like i screwd it all up =( i am so excited to meet my girls i just wish he was too idk maybe its the hormones but i really miss that jerk

You!!!
You're on!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad to hear everythings OK with the L/O's you had everyone here panicking!!
:hugs:

Good to see you on :thumbup: 
(Also sorry about the whole marriage thing, PreggoEggo was upset thinking about marriage stuff as well)
But it's good to see your on!! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Glad your back Ashley! we missed you lots!!

And me and fob was ment to be getting engaged but when i started to feel different we just left it and everything im not sure i want to get married i would get engaged and just stay engaged lol sounds silly but i wouldnt like the whole divorce thing if it came to that if people get engaged then can easily split and get back if things dont work out etc! .. 

But fobs mum and dad never got married or anything  .. and theyve got 3 kids and are together still  they must be strong but his dad said the same as me with the whole divorce thing lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Going shopping today and i feel like CRAP!!  
Proper feel sick and rough! .. but i have to go cause need to get the last of the christmas presents for family .. but its abit icy on the roads so im worried for my sister shes been driving maybe 2years or something but i dont want to crash or anything should think possitive i know but  i worry too much specially with ice and stuff! 
x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

How comes I've literally only just seen this?! Lol!!!

Good idea though Becy!! :thumbup:

:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## annawrigley

haha hello sophie you found us!
and ashley yay youre back :D
sorry to hear about the pain and discomfort atm and dont get too down about the marriage thing :( we're young we have our whole lives ahead of us and you didnt screw up anything with jared !! he sounds like a prick, he was the one who screwed things up and you had a lucky escape if you ask me. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

this is just the same as out otherr onee??
aha anna i love what u put on the bottom.. the names of our bumps :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sophie.. i just thought make it cause then its just us 7 can talk in here and stay close and then in the other new people will join and we can all talk in there too if that makes sense 

xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and in this one we can talk about other things, when we can use the other one to rant about FOBs :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> im doing alright girls just been busy like crazy lately been getting my things outta the hospital so that when its delivery day i am ready to just have the girls i am sorry to not have kept you verry updated i missed you all so much i have been verry uncomfortable lately so i am in bed most of the day now =/ and not to mention swelling and contractiing
> its just been unfun over here lately i also have been feeling sad i have been thinking about marriage alot lately seeing as most of my friend (here in idaho) are getting married and i just am so sad because i really really feel deep down inside that jared and i were ment to get married like fate or something but sadly i feel like i screwd it all up =( i am so excited to meet my girls i just wish he was too idk maybe its the hormones but i really miss that jerk

awe welcome back memysonand3! 4 more days till your little ones are here! :baby::baby::baby:
me and you memysonand3 will find better guys:) and have wonderful weddings


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep one day your dreams and wishs will come true youll find a decent guy and be really happy ! best way to think  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=] awhh 
im kindaa starting to form my bump noww. just want 2 showw!!xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Emzii lets see pics!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my fone wont let me the wire things messed upp
its just like me breathing out kinda.
i cn feel it more than see it if that makes sence??x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wannnna seeeee!!! *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!
Last box tomorrow!!!!  
how scary iv been waiting to go into it for ages *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hehe at lastt!!
well il attempt at it tumoro
maybe my mothers fonee wil work xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Anna** (when you come on) .. Whats Noahs middle name going to be i was going to add it to the front page cause everyone else has theres on there siggys ! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> hehe at lastt!!
> well il attempt at it tumoro
> maybe my mothers fonee wil work xx

* i hope you can get one up even if you dont think much of it i love to see bumps forming they look so cute  !! *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr i wil eventually, when i see my friend next ill send fotos 2 her fone anywayy cus ive gola feww 2 send her.. so i cn do it that wayy =] hehe 
whats Jace middle name gunna bee?xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Kl !

And Jack ment to be but iv now found out my grandads real name was John .. but i never knew this! he always got called Jack apparently in them days people called John had the nickname Jack  confuses me.. but oh well but Jack seems to be something runs in family few people know my dad as Jack but his names Brian..  lol.. So it was going to be Jace-Jack but its abit of a mouth full lol but then if he has a nickname it can be JJ which i like cause FOB as his names Jamie (Jayy)  .. But if not Jack maybe John but spelt (Jon) .. but  it dont even have to be any of them im a mess  ill change my mind last minute i know i will! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

dont have jace-john :| jace-jack sounds better
i mean up 2 u butt jace john dusnt rele gooo .. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i like Jack more lol.. Jon is abit strong i think its okay for a older lad but not for a kiddy lol Jack is for both  i think itll be Jace-Jack tbh hope i dont change my mind to anything want to settle on a name now lol! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

and JJ is nice shortt :D xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!
> Last box tomorrow!!!!
> how scary iv been waiting to go into it for ages *

so exciting! next week is my turn to move into the last box.
the closer and closer birth gets the more freaked out I get


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant wait til ur all poppin um out
my friends have been tellin me the contractions hurt the most xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've been debating changing Quintins middle name too, but Its silly what I want to change it to so I haven't told many people. lol 
I will tell you guys if you promise not to laugh at me, and if you HATE it,, just pretend you dont! lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i cant wait til ur all poppin um out
> my friends have been tellin me the contractions hurt the most xx

lol, I donno, I was reading in a book and it was like "when the baby is coming out you will feel a burning sensation they call this the ring of fire" 

that does not sound fun,


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arrr nooo!!! =\
i get all urr stories 1st
haha how u been anyway chik its been a few days lmao xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah iv heard the contractions hurt the most too and the pushing .. but when babys coming its ment to feel like a really good feeling i dont know how just like the feeling of the baby coming down the birth canel (hope i said that right ) .. but i think itll all be horrible to me im a wimp!!

And whats the middle name ?? i wont be horrible about it its your choice  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr defoo i wana nooo :D hehe
i cant think of anymore names
tylar-jay or daisy-may it is..
dus daisy remind u of a cow tho xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe okay the middle name I've been thinking of....is Danger. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lool no it dont remind me of a cow anyway lol .. its a nice name Daisy-may 
i like Tylar-jay too there both nice names! but soon as you have your next scan youll prob start thinking of other names anyway and change your mind but maybe you wont 

And i know not everyone can afford extra scans like 4d ones or private ones but alot of people keep going on about theyve been told the wrong sex!.. this girl whos due day before me was always told she was having a girl .. and she got told today at a growth scan shes having a boy! .. she got pics of his boy bits and everything i proper feel for her! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

its differentt :o
living here in birmingham reminds me of this lad that used 2 go by the name danger
and he was very dangerouss :\ xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lool no it dont remind me of a cow anyway lol .. its a nice name Daisy-may
> i like Tylar-jay too there both nice names! but soon as you have your next scan youll prob start thinking of other names anyway and change your mind but maybe you wont
> 
> And i know not everyone can afford extra scans like 4d ones or private ones but alot of people keep going on about theyve been told the wrong sex!.. this girl whos due day before me was always told she was having a girl .. and she got told today at a growth scan shes having a boy! .. she got pics of his boy bits and everything i proper feel for her! x*

oh wow, I would be so upset if I've been told the wrong sex.. 
isn't more common to be told your having a girl and it end up being a boy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe okay the middle name I've been thinking of....is Danger. lol

*I spose its abit strange.. but im not judging any names cause its your baby and if you feel comfy with him being called that then go for it  its different and another thing in the US/Canada theres names that iv never heard of before and its same with UK .. 

x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its more common for them to tell you your having a girl when its really a boy i think cause some dont have there bits developed quickly .. but aswell some end up being so dopey they mix the umbilical cord up with the willy  least i know im having a boy if im not theres 2 growths on the private areas!*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh yerr i forgot ur not from UK
i think them names wil go nicely togetherrr :D!

aha i no im convincin kie 4 a 4D scan
exspecially as i shud b getin evryfink i wanttt lmaoo xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> hehe okay the middle name I've been thinking of....is Danger. lol
> 
> *I spose its abit strange.. but im not judging any names cause its your baby and if you feel comfy with him being called that then go for it  its different and another thing in the US/Canada theres names that iv never heard of before and its same with UK ..
> 
> x*Click to expand...

hehe, it be like a joke...
have you never heard the line "danger is my middle name" ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I thought you said you was joking then i had to read it few times cause im dumb lol.. Iv heard of that lol people prob think its not really his middle name thats only thing theyd think he made it up .. id be like Look at my birth certificate then!! haha*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh and Emzii.. If you do get a 4d scan have it inbetween 27 and 33 weeks .. iv said up to 33 weeks cause i had mine then and it was ace! .. but anytime inbetween them youll get some mint pics!  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh and Emzii.. If you do get a 4d scan have it inbetween 27 and 33 weeks .. iv said up to 33 weeks cause i had mine then and it was ace! .. but anytime inbetween them youll get some mint pics!  xx*

I wanted one so bad:( I wish they didn't cost so much


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was lucky i spose i had mine day after my birthday so i had money and i didnt want to buy anything for ''me'' as such cause clothes is just no no at min and i just thought christmas is coming up so ill spend it on a scan  i was just too worried about them being wrong "/ *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Have you had the gender told you more then once?

I had an ultrasound at 21 weeksthen my last one at 33 and the lady said both times Quintin is a boy and she also said she has never been wrong


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what date would i be on my 19th birthday
feburary 21stt
il be like..
20 somethingg :S


----------



## Becyboo__x

*26+1 emzii

x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Have you had the gender told you more then once?
> 
> I had an ultrasound at 21 weeksthen my last one at 33 and the lady said both times Quintin is a boy and she also said she has never been wrong

*I had 20 week scan and she told me it was definatly a boy she was kind of shocked cause she recons it was really clear and wel formed  but if shes being serious about that then he takes after fob (not size of willy lol its his balls apparently) lol .. but then only other i had is 4d at 33 weeks.. and they checked the sex for me and said no doubt hes a boy and they got a piccy of down there but i couldnt tell proper to start with but think its his balls on the pic  (i feel stupid saying willy and balls  dnt know why didnt know how else to say it other then penis and testicals lol)
x



I think the bottom bit is his bum and the bit above theres 2 bumps? i think there his balls someone needs to agree or disagree with me where and what haha its abit confusing i think*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thankz bek
im thik as shit lmao :)
wooop .. il ave it in march then  xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im sad and worked it out for you  .. and wel where ever you go if theyve got a website youll have to look it up and see when they do them from and till.. cause at mine where i went its from 27-36 weeks .. but others might be different x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeye  hehe
seems such a long wait nowww xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It wont be soon as christmas is gone and january comes itll fly by .. every year seems to go fast i think i hope next year doesnt go to fast just cause i dont want my bubs to grow up to quick! lol but i want it to so you can have your LO! x*


Can you guys tell by that pic where his boy bits are lol?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant work it all outt lmao
i feel pervy lookin
LMAOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

hehe 
inoooo <3 im excitedd xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I can't tell what I'm looking at! :S
lol there must me male parts somewhere in there, all I see is a bum!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao yerr a bum!
preggo wahs ur tattoo gone like noww? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* pervs looking at my babys bum  

id label it but i cant be arsed to do it lol.. but like i said i think the 2 bumps above his bum are his balls  if not like i said they must be growths or abnormal!*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hahaa!! make me gigle
his "testicles"


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> lmao yerr a bum!
> preggo wahs ur tattoo gone like noww? xx

looks the same as it did in my last bump pics


----------



## Becyboo__x

* wel it sounds silly saying balls and then willy  but i didnt wana use proper words cause they just sound as silly 

I duno what to do .. one of my good friends before i got pregnant its her 18th on 11th feb.. and i should of had baby by then and i promised her id go town with her or if she has a party then that + town .. its fine cause i can leave Jace with my dad cause its a friday or saturday night.. and i havent seen her in ages and i havent been out in ages either.. but i dont even know if ill be okay to go out by then recovered and settled with baby  but i defo dont want to let her down  cause this is why people leave me out all time cause i cant or dont wana go places! but i dont want to get left either cause when i get drunk or tipsy i tend to wonder off and end up on my own  i just hope theres someone that will stick with me "/ lol oh and i hope i have money to do it or im stuffed! lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I'm looking forward to being able to go out, I have to get new I.D. so I can go to bars, I wanted to mail my info off this week to get it, but now I need to wait, cause it cost $30 but now I have to buy my friends gifts for xmas. :( lol

can't i just get them my ID for xmas?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent even got my ID yet! i need to send off for it but i havent got the money cause of christmas and then iv just got to get a mattress for cot when babys here dont think i need anything else.. but it costs £50 i think for one here if i dont get it by my mates birthday then i cant go cause i not get in i dont think cause im only small and iv been few times before and only got in a few *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant wait 2 go clubbin PROPERLY :)
all i cn do is dance n have a few alcopops!

aww so it jus stretched a littlexx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *I havent even got my ID yet! i need to send off for it but i havent got the money cause of christmas and then iv just got to get a mattress for cot when babys here dont think i need anything else.. but it costs £50 i think for one here if i dont get it by my mates birthday then i cant go cause i not get in i dont think cause im only small and iv been few times before and only got in a few *

theres 2 different kinds I can get one that cost 30 or one that cost 85..
the one that cost 30 you can only use in my province.. the other one would be my passport which I could use anywhere, lol
but I think I will go with the cheaper one, Unless I can talk my dad into paying for my passport! lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im confused with this...

Emzi how did you get your ID? cause iv looked on internet and this one iv gone on says identity and passort so im guessing thats so you can use it like a passport and ID  .. i dont know if its the right one for just like saying im 18 as in ID so i can buy drinks etc .. i might have to ask my mum tomorrow  

But my passport is out of date! so if i need that up to date to do my ID ill have to re-new that which is going to cost even more  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think its £30 for ID it says on this that it is https://idsmart.direct.gov.uk/about-the-card.html is this right emzi? if you dont know just say  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have no idea about how the UK id works ahaha
but I've been looking online I think I might just take my drivers test to get my ID it cost 125 to do it, and I pray my dad didn't get me anything for xmas yet cause thats what I want to ask for hehehe


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think iv got to get a provisonal.. but i dont understand it.. cause thats for a drivers thing but i dont want to learn to drive i cant afford to or anything i dont know if i can just apply for a provisonal and not take lessons or what  .. but it says i need a valid passport to do it ! and mines out of date grr!! *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so confusing! lol
I called my brother to see if my dad already got me a gift and he said yea! and that it was sitting there:( 
oh well, I guess I have to think if I wanna pay for it myself or not. grrr.


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Anna** (when you come on) .. Whats Noahs middle name going to be i was going to add it to the front page cause everyone else has theres on there siggys ! x*

im not fully decided yet but i think Zachary atm :) il let you know if i change my mind though :haha: xx



PreggoEggo said:


> lol, I donno, I was reading in a book and it was like "when the baby is coming out you will feel a burning sensation they call this the ring of fire"
> 
> that does not sound fun,

lol. :shock: yer .... not fun at all..



EmziixBo0o said:


> yerr defoo i wana nooo :D hehe
> i cant think of anymore names
> tylar-jay or daisy-may it is..
> dus daisy remind u of a cow tho xx

lol no! i like it xx



Becyboo__x said:


> *I think iv got to get a provisonal.. but i dont understand it.. cause thats for a drivers thing but i dont want to learn to drive i cant afford to or anything i dont know if i can just apply for a provisonal and not take lessons or what  .. but it says i need a valid passport to do it ! and mines out of date grr!! *

iv got a provisional theyre £50 but im not learning to drive or anything, you dont have to until you wanna you can just have the provisional! i got it kinda for ID even though im not 18 til august lol but i can use it then :p but i was sort of planning to learn to drive which is why ive got it but realised i can nowhere near afford it now so not bothering, but you dont have to or anything :shrug:
would your parents not get you a new passport? :(
i think they're £80 for a new one (could be totally wrong there) and then you could just use that as ID and wouldnt need to get a provisional.
would have to be careful not to lose it tho :lol:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Drinking age is 18 there?
it's 19 here and I thought that was good
cause its 21 in the USA, poor memysonand3 and jas. they have to wait so long!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Passports are expensive i know that  im not planning on going away tbh thats why i didnt want to re-new that! but then again i wanted to go away with family abroad for babys first holiday but might just go Skeg  in the summer if the sun comes out fingers crossed .. hell be just right age aswell 

And ill just get provisonal i understand them now my friend explained it proper haha and youve just said that so i now get it  i dont need passport either i can just send a copy of my birth certificate  hopefully itll come before middle feb when i need it for be bummed if it dont come or something! and my friend will be angry  

As for Zachary.. thats what i was considering calling Jace hehe xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Drinking age is 18 there?
> it's 19 here and I thought that was good
> cause its 21 in the USA, poor memysonand3 and jas. they have to wait so long!

*Its 18 but you have to look 21  lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Drinking age is 18 there?
> it's 19 here and I thought that was good
> cause its 21 in the USA, poor memysonand3 and jas. they have to wait so long!
> 
> *Its 18 but you have to look 21  lol*Click to expand...

lol what?:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Passports are expensive i know that  im not planning on going away tbh thats why i didnt want to re-new that! but then again i wanted to go away with family abroad for babys first holiday but might just go Skeg  in the summer if the sun comes out fingers crossed .. hell be just right age aswell
> 
> And ill just get provisonal i understand them now my friend explained it proper haha and youve just said that so i now get it  i dont need passport either i can just send a copy of my birth certificate  hopefully itll come before middle feb when i need it for be bummed if it dont come or something! and my friend will be angry
> 
> As for Zachary.. thats what i was considering calling Jace hehe xx*

thats my little brothers name but spelt Zackery.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I love the name Zach  i only know few people called it aswell 
and i dont have a clue about the age thing i know you have to look 21 to buy beer for supermarkets and fags..  cause my sister works in co-op and she has to check but i spose if you have id you can get served anyway *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I see. haha
eeek I'm watching this show about serial killers! so scary .


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Rant*​

soo my mom told me that she can't drive me to my doctors appointment tomorrow, even tho I asked a million times if she could..anyway so she's like don't be lazy take the bus, so now I have to take the bus and its an hour there then I would get to my doctors 45 mins too early and an hour and half back!! when my doctors appointments are like 15 mins long! 
I do so much around the house for her and ALL I ask is for rides to the doctors! and if I cancel now I owe $20 dollars cause you have to give 24 hour notice! 
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## memysonand3

im sorry rome that sucks =( as for drinken i just do it the illegal way lol i have jared and his parents get their hands on the alch for me or i just go out with my girl friends (sadly dont have many ) and we just go drinken butt yea i know 21 sucks i might just get a pasport and go up to canada and drink with you lol your not to far really i live and the base of idaho but the panhandel is right there by canda i can just go that way i am sure


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Just googled where Idaho is! lol I'm on the other side of canada =(
your close to the boarder by BC! I'm in niagara falls, ON right by the new york boarder!


----------



## memysonand3

aww that sucks i was super excited lol i was hopeing seeing as i go up the panhandel every year i go camping alot (best time for the keg and 4 wheelen lol but seeing as i am actually not a big drinker a beer here and there is all i really do hard alch is what gets me into fun situations like this lol wish we were closer lol then we could hang out all the time so to say


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and my little boy can hit on all 2 of your girls!


----------



## memysonand3

hey three lol and lets hope they dont become a little love square lol


----------



## Jas029

Oh my goodness I keep ignoring this thread because I go straight to the teen section evertime :wacko:

With the 4d scan pic.. I think I make out a "willy" but I'm not for sure and I feel like a pedo staring at it! :haha:
Also if you're thinking about getting one Emzii I'd definitely call ahead and just see how long they do one because my cut off date here was 30 weeks and I didn't know til I was there at my scan at 29 weeks and he was horribly positioned and couldn't get it rescheduled! :growlmad:

Before I was pregnant I tried alcohol a few different times with different kinds and didn't care for it.. the alcohol taste itself just wasn't worth it to me.. to much of a kick lol
I don't feel "pressured" enough by society to drink even when I don't like the taste so I could care less about the age, Not like anyone here follows that law anyway! 
I grew up surrounded by alcoholics so I never cared for it because I saw how it influenced people and effected them..

And I live right in-between you two! Still really far away from either!
I've been through Idaho a few times and even SEEN Canada from the coast of Washington.. but wrong side of Canada I know =P

Also about names.. I'm dead set on James for the middle name but I'm afraid last minute I'll change Riley which sucks because we already have a few items that have his name on it! 
(OOH speaking of that the other day we bought this cute little picture thing that has a white frame and it has a big white R in it with a blue and white stripped background and a ribbon to hang it from I just saw it and HAD to have it it was so adorable I want to hang it right over his crib!! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its like 3:30 in the morning here and I can't sleep AT ALL, I decided I'm just going to call and cancel my doctors appointment in the morning and make it for a better time next week, and just pay the 20 dollars, I'm not gonna clean a god damn thing while my mom is at work tomorrow....god.. she makes me so mad.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think we still chat in the teen STM thread alot dont we  so this was abit of a waste of doing  but ah well i just thought be good i buddies bit !.. 

And im not a massive fan of drinking if im honest im a person who likes to drink cocktails and nice drinks if that makes sense im a rose wine fan lol.. i used to be a beer loving person like lager and that but now im not  but i fave drinks are like peach shnapps and things that taste nice.. other people probs think like vodka and coke taste nice but to me they dont  but im not a big fan of fizzy drinks anymore lol..

We need to work out the time difference i know US and canada is like 5hours difference cause we worked that out not long ago but what more is it with Ashley? i was thinking its 7hours from her to UK ... its really silly the time should be the same 

And as for my Jaces willy  you shouldnt all feel like pervs!  most little boys when there little run round naked! or like to get there bits out  but anyways i just hope it is a willy  xx*


----------



## memysonand3

lol yea idk i live in boise so i know i am not pacific but i think i am mountian time idk timezones are sooooo not my thing as for little boys and their willy they will play with them when they get older about 2 ish trust me lol and like i said i dont really like the hard stuff but a beer here and there is fine i think it is like 3 in the morning her lol i cant sleep how sad i think i am getting to anxious =)...... i made a bag of popcorn and it burnt=(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh Preggo...

Another January baby has been born .. Lullaby2010- baby ruby think was born this morning could of been last night .. she was due 16th january xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> lol yea idk i live in boise so i know i am not pacific but i think i am mountian time idk timezones are sooooo not my thing as for little boys and their willy they will play with them when they get older about 2 ish trust me lol and like i said i dont really like the hard stuff but a beer here and there is fine i think it is like 3 in the morning her lol i cant sleep how sad i think i am getting to anxious =)...... i made a bag of popcorn and it burnt=(

*I think its 7-8hours wel here its now 10.45 in the morning about .. just tell me the exact time you post and ill work it out ! and aww bless you i need to get a shower and my mums coming over think ti bring presents ! i wouldnt be able to sleep if i was in your position either so exciting! x*


----------



## memysonand3

.


----------



## memysonand3

ok as i am positing this message it is about 4:42 in the morning here


----------



## Becyboo__x

*7 hours difference !

Now i know yay!! 

So if you have your c-section mid-day christmas day itll be 7 at night here! so ill defo be online not like you will lol! but ill keep an eye out if your texting Jas or Rome  x*


----------



## memysonand3

txting jas rome doesnt have a cell =(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

okays well i think shell update us on STM when she knows things from you i hope you have them before its my bed time or i wont be able to sleep ill be thinking about how your doing and everything!  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I have such bad hip pain  its only in my left hip but its been getting worse since last wednesday people been telling me it could be SPD  but i cant even do anything about it cause my doctors close half day tomorrow and its old peoples day on wednesday usually so its all booked up and they close on thursday until the new year! and my midwife is now on holiday... and even if i do tell my doctor or midwife i doubt they will be able to get me in with a pysio til after christmas start of next year  so its pointless me even trying anything my doctor will mot likly just say itll go or ill be ok cause they all seem to think teens fake stuff  .. but im in really bad pain it hurts standing for a long time or sitting down  .. probs going to have to stick it out till 5th january when midwife comes to see me at home next! but i hope it isnt SPD and it dont get worse cause the pain is horrible!*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe try to rest for a day?
I get hip pain if I doing alot of walking around.

god I got like no sleep last night . I had like insomnia. lol
I didn't get to sleep till like 4:30 but then I was up again at 6 in the morning and couldn't get back to bed till 8 then I woke up again at 11:30...now I'm up for the day..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel i dont tend to do much anyway im at home on my own all day .. im either sat down and i cant stay sat down or it goes stiff so i have to walk around abit and then it hurts still so i cant win tbh  dont know what to do *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I hope it gets better becy:(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Im confused with this...
> 
> Emzi how did you get your ID? cause iv looked on internet and this one iv gone on says identity and passort so im guessing thats so you can use it like a passport and ID  .. i dont know if its the right one for just like saying im 18 as in ID so i can buy drinks etc .. i might have to ask my mum tomorrow
> 
> But my passport is out of date! so if i need that up to date to do my ID ill have to re-new that which is going to cost even more  *

dont get the 30£ one
i did that
im so luckily when i wriggle myself into a club..
underage people can get them hands on the 30£ one thats why
ur better off with provisional or passport xxx


----------



## memysonand3

aww becyboo is am sorry that you are in pain what i would try is a heating pad asprin and just laying on your side with pillows proped around your belly


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i think im going to take some tablets but i can see them not working but worth a try! really hurts .. and im going to try putting pillows around that area when i sleep tonight so its more comfy but i tend to toss and turn in bed  hopefully its just a phase and itll go soon fingers crossed..

And emzii yeah i asked my mum today and she said provsional aswell so ill have to get one of them when iv got the money hopefully intime for when i need it  its weird planning for my step dad to baby sit Jace while i go see my friends lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr im guna have 2 get my provisional sorted after cmas as i neeed it sorted 4 my 19th! xx


----------



## memysonand3

i am so happy girls a really good friend of mine is coming to see me we went to elementary toghether!!!! and she just had here baby about 3 months ago its weird because i just graduated in may with her and i was soooo jelous of her being pregnant i missed it so much little did i know i was pregnant then too lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww hehe
memyson+3
if i dont speak 2 u before
good luck!
and ill be thinking of u xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was just thinking, am I the oldest one here? I know jas is the youngest.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Idk how old r ya?x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm 19.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeahh i think sooo


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm im probs in the middle i dont know how old sophie is or anna.. im not youngest though i know that  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My house is such a mess:) and I'm not cleaning it.. muhahaha.


----------



## Jas029

I'm ALWAYS the youngest in the groups of people I hang out with! :haha:

Yeah, Rome I believe you're the oldest Sophie's like 18 and I'm not exactly sure about Anna but I know its right around 17-18 I believe..
Hope I'm not wrong! :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so I didn't clean up for my mom today, and left my house a mess because she "couldn't" drive me to the doctors so I had to cancel my appointment and I thought why should I help her out when she can't help me out? ...anyway so my older brother called and my mom started saying how I'm so ungrateful and all this stuff even tho I was sitting right there!! I was like please don't talk about me when Im right here and she told me she wants me to move out and "my free ride" is over and how I'm nothing but rude to her and I told her that I wasn't being rude to her at all till she was disrespectful to me and shes like "SORRY I DIDN'T WANT TO DRIVE YOU TO THE DOCTORS! I WANT YOU TO START LOOKING FOR AN APARTMENT TOMORROW"


----------



## Jas029

God your moms acting like a total b*tch!
I do the exact same things with my parents, if they didn't do something for me I don't do something for them when it comes to some things..
:hugs: It's ok hun your mom just needs to calm down a little.. I hate how some people can give me such attitude when I'm all jacked up on hormones and it makes the situation 10x worse and they don't even see it! 

I don't think you did anything wrong!


----------



## memysonand3

i would do the same thing to my mom if she made me spend the little bit of money i had on CANCELLING an apointment grrrr you can come live with me =) i know its far... that is so frustrating and as for the free ride it isnt one when you clean the house while she is at work and you make it nice for when they get there that is like hiring a cleaning service for your house which is really expensive


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thanks guys<3


----------



## memysonand3

aww hunny i amsorry that she is doing this to you


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh, I'm debating calling soical assistance tomorrow to try to find my own place but I'm unsure, I'm going to sleep on it and see how me and my mom both feel in the morning


----------



## Jas029

She'll get over it..
If she seriously kicks you out for that! :wacko: Wow..


----------



## memysonand3

i agree with jas but it might be better to get your own place not to stressful and im 18 and a half does that count ???! 

so i wont really get on thursday night because i am going to try and take some sleeping meds so that friday i wont be exhausted anddd anxious i am pretty excited and jas you will laugh at me my son took my phone home with him today that little bugger got it right past me so if you have been sending me txts or anything i havent gotten them because my son has =) but i will have it back by tommorow


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I would of got my own place tbh off the council or something but my dad said he would rather me wait til iv settled with the baby and iv bonded abit till i think about moving on my own with a newborn  i know im 18 and can do what i want etc but i think i feel more safe at home at the minute theres too much trouble going on around my area even though were moving next year jan/feb to where fob lives and closer to my family.. fob got robbed other night when he was playing football with his mates  they threatened him with a glass bottle and a brick  .. and took his phone as thats all he had on him luckily didnt have a wallet or anything.. but thats why i couldnt get hold of him! i knew something happened  but luckily hes getting a new phone after christmas so dont matter anyway lol ...

But Preggo .. if nothing gets sorted then your mum isnt being very supportive cause she could help you through the pregnancy and take you to the odd doctors appointments we have .. i have to get my mum or dad to take me cause i cant walk the distance to the doctors specially now causa my hip .. but she wont kick you out if she does then thats shocking kicking a pregnant person out specially how far gone you are! and in this weather! 

i hope it gets sorted  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*UPDATE

Another January baby has been born Jules22 she had baby brayden 19th december she was nearly 37 weeks and there doing well :]*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so I'm sitting here debating calling financial assistance..I don't know what to do..
my mom still isn't speaking to me.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats hapened eggo
are yu okay xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> whats hapened eggo
> are yu okay xx

yes I'm fine , me and my mom aren't getting along


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> whats hapened eggo
> are yu okay xx
> 
> yes I'm fine , me and my mom aren't getting alongClick to expand...

Sorry 2 hear
hope things get better x


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I love the name Zach  i only know few people called it aswell
> and i dont have a clue about the age thing i know you have to look 21 to buy beer for supermarkets and fags..  cause my sister works in co-op and she has to check but i spose if you have id you can get served anyway *

they're supposed to ID you if you look under 21 and in sainsburys its like 25 or something silly cos i guess at 18 you can look pretty similar to 16/17 year olds but they'll still serve you if you have ID :haha: xx



memysonand3 said:


> ok as i am positing this message it is about 4:42 in the morning here

ooo we're 7 hours behind then!



PreggoEggo said:


> I was just thinking, am I the oldest one here? I know jas is the youngest.

i was thinking this the other day actually! yeah rome you are the oldest.. then i think emzi, then ashley, then becy, cos theyre all 18 but becy just turned 18 and i think i got it the right way round with ashley and emzi cos ashley is 18 and a half but em is 19 in feb i think (yer i have a really weird memory ok lol)
and im 17, 18 in august
............and then jas :haha: lol the baby of the group ;)
im joking you know we love you really lol
and sophie is 18 but not sure whereabouts she fits in :) my supersonic memory has failed me :O x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

whens your birthday anna, I'm also born in august. 
I;m gonna be 20 tho! ='(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Update! 
so I was on the phone with the people for financial assistance I have my appointment on Wednesday and in the mean time I have to find a place I would like to live...
My mom seems happy..and says she will pay for my internet...
I'm scared...


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> whens your birthday anna, I'm also born in august.
> I;m gonna be 20 tho! ='(

11th :) whens yours? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Update!
> so I was on the phone with the people for financial assistance I have my appointment on Wednesday and in the mean time I have to find a place I would like to live...
> My mom seems happy..and says she will pay for my internet...
> I'm scared...


*Well least youve got somewhere ayy?! .. and least your mums offering to help you with something itll all work out id love to be able to get my own place and start my own life etc but im too dependant on my parents even though i only live with my dad  lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna - 7th:)

becyboo - i hope this works out half of me really wants my own place and the other half is like nooo stay at home


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep i would love my own place for the peace and to call it mine and do what ever i want! but then again i love being at home not having to worry about bills or anything lol i need to learn i spose cause iv got to do it all sometime but im not ready just yet i dont think *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

does this everr say open!xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*What you mean MILFY??  

the thread is closed because it means no randomers can join its members only 
xxx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ohhhhhhhh
bahahaa
okay milfyy ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Yep i would love my own place for the peace and to call it mine and do what ever i want! but then again i love being at home not having to worry about bills or anything lol i need to learn i spose cause iv got to do it all sometime but im not ready just yet i dont think *

this is how I feel! 
I emailed someone asking to see an apartment, its like 10 min walk away from where I live now...I think if I move really close it wont be so bad...theres one other 2 bedroom apartment in a good price range close by but I think I will wait to call on monday after the holidays.


----------



## Jas029

Ashley I noticed my phone was really quiet today! :rofl:

Also I'm use to being the youngest, I'm the youngest in my family and since I've always been quite mature for my age I was always hanging out with people a few years older then me :blush:

Ok so either tonight or tomorrow night I'm going to bake cookies.. My speciality even.... Chocolate chocolate mint chip cookies! 
Belt buster for sure but they're soo good..
I don't have to feel bad about eating them either! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want my own place :)
but because we arnt getting alot of money
we can get stuff paid for us.. i think??xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> Ashley I noticed my phone was really quiet today! :rofl:
> 
> Also I'm use to being the youngest, I'm the youngest in my family and since I've always been quite mature for my age I was always hanging out with people a few years older then me :blush:
> 
> Ok so either tonight or tomorrow night I'm going to bake cookies.. My speciality even.... Chocolate chocolate mint chip cookies!
> Belt buster for sure but they're soo good..
> I don't have to feel bad about eating them either! :haha:


cookiess
yes pleasee :D xx


----------



## Jas029

I really don't want to be on my own for a while still..
I'm still to young even if I wanted to be though :blush:

Rome, Atleast she offered to pay for internet? :shrug:
You couldn't live without us BnB girls! :haha:

I'm making three big batches of the cookies so plenty to go around and pig out on :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha :D shame i live so farr away lmaooo

yer i want 2 be at home
but id love to have a nurshary n stuff ready
:\ xxx


----------



## Jas029

I moved upstairs into a nicer bedroom since my last one was a add-on to the house and attached to the garage meaning I had three doors into my room, no a/c and the only heat source was a baseboard heater.. 
It wasn't the best room for sure but it worked when I was going through my rebellious stage because it was surrounded by concrete so I could crank my music :haha:
Sadly there are HORRIBLE stairs you have to climb up and down to get to it so we decided its best to move me upstairs where I atleast can share the rest of the houses heat and is a decent sized room.. not to mention the stairs to it are nice and wide and not so steep.. 
We plan on moving after I have Riley to a house where he'd have his own room but for now we just have everything set up in my room and in the next house we will get stuff in his room even though he'll still be small enough he'll be with me..
Hopefully going to have a new house by early spring :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

send me some cookies jas!!


emzii what do you mean?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what u mean.. what do i mean by what lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i want my own place :)
> but because we arnt getting alot of money
> we can get stuff paid for us.. i think??xxx

I was asking you what you mean by this .lol but I forgot to quote it! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i want my own place :)
> but because we arnt getting alot of money
> we can get stuff paid for us.. i think??xxx
> 
> I was asking you what you mean by this .lol but I forgot to quote it! :haha:Click to expand...

ohh like
if wer not workin
and on benefits
like theres help u can get..
if u go private
they pay up 2 a certain amount of rent like n stuff x


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> send me some cookies jas!!
> 
> 
> emzii what do you mean?

I would if I could! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

hey me too just cus i am having my girls on friday doesnt mean i cant have any lol 
as for housing i am going to continue living with my mother but i have applied to get my own house throught my state government seeing as i will have a family of 5... that includes me but hell that is so many people and we cant all share one room for ever my mom is actually really helpful on the matter she doesnt want me to move out but knows that i need my own space and that my family is just to big anymore to keep living there


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, when do you plan on moving out memysonand3? after the girls are a little older?


----------



## Jas029

Aww if I could I'd send all you girls a plate of cookies! :hugs:
I'd probably run out though! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

memysonand3

are u going to stay with ur mom 4 a while for the support n help and stuff?
cus ur guna have ur hands ful.. one wil probs wake up n then the other .. i no if i was in ur position id like my mom 2help me with the feeds n stuff
but thats just me
up 2 u what u do at the end of the day
but do u no whats so lovely
how close they are gunna grow up!!
be like little best friends :D and have eachother
oh id love to of been a twin or a triplet
xxx


----------



## memysonand3

yes i am staying with my mother and even when i do get approved to get my own house i will still be fairly close to my mom so that when i do need help i will be not to far away its a little different for me though because i didnt really get along with my mom till i got pregnant with my son and then we finally were liveable together lol i never was really home so i have always wanted my own place and i think that god will let it happen when it is supposed to i dont think i will move out of my moms house till the girls are another year or so just because i am going to collage in may i was already signed up just had to push it off till may and i am going to go back to work in may also so i will really need help with my girls at first


----------



## EmziixBo0o

awww yerr deffo
when they are one they will just play together
be in sleeping habits
ect :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay so close to xmas eve. I wanna open my gifts.lol


----------



## Jas029

There's not even one present under the tree for me yet! :cry:
Only ones even under the tree are the ones I wrapped and put there! :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, maybe your parents hid you gifts? hehe
we don't put ours under the tree or our dogs will rip them up


----------



## Jas029

My dad went shopping last night after work.. he probably just got it then...
So no.. my parents just don't have anything yet and if they do its not wrapped or under the tree :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I asked for make up from my mom and my dad. so I probs have lots of new make up, im excited to play with it.lol.
I get to open on gift on xmas eve:)
I can't sleep its 3:30 here...


----------



## Jas029

Eek! Almost 3AM here :shock:
bed time for me!
I need to bake lots of cookies tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I guess I should try to sleep as well, Night jas.
and I'm only an hour ahead of you here in canada.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha all our presents are under the tree but most are for my dad and the dog  luckily our dog dont rip them open till we say so lol he sniffs his stuff but he understands now not til we say he can  but he loves ripping the paper he would sit there all day doing it if he could 

Most my presents are at my mums dont get to see her till boxing day so i cant open them til i go there ! but iv got few here but i know what they all are so its abit boring lol! im just waiting for my dinner and then probs just watching films rest of the day *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I proper fancy some choc chip homemade cookies but whenever i make them they just dont come out as nice as i think they will  even though im a good cook lol *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arr our presants dont get put under the tree
becuz i like 2 mess with them
n guess what they areee 
im stayin at kies tnyt..cus ive gt the most presants off him i fink hahaha  im jus excited i normally know what im getting + i have no idea this year, i know im getting a me2u dressing gown off my mom which i chose its beautiful. and i no kies got me this christmas me2ubear cmas addition the christmas pudding, as u can guess.. im OBSESSED wif me 2 u bears 

muahahaaa 
xxxx

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVEEEE <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Another january baby has been born..
Mrsdair had Jaxon-Jett at 37weeks and 5days! Preggo it could be me or you next!! im abit scared lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Another january baby has been born..
> Mrsdair had Jaxon-Jett at 37weeks and 5days! Preggo it could be me or you next!! im abit scared lol *

how many january babies is that now?
its getting so close . omg.... lol freaks me out.

lol your dog must look so cute when he opens his gifts (it is a he right?)
my dogs just rip up everything.lol not cute.:dohh:


----------



## memysonand3

goodness tons of babies beeing born and we put everything under the tree i get to open gifts tonight because tomorrow i cant and yea i am excited but i am sooooo exhauseted i just want to go back to sleep i have been up since 7 mytime... sleeping meds and i dont get along... grrrrr


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe:( I hope you get some sleep memysonand3. 
I'm probs going to be tired tomorrow, my younger brother(14) and sister(15) like to wake up SUPER early on xmas. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Another january baby has been born..
> Mrsdair had Jaxon-Jett at 37weeks and 5days! Preggo it could be me or you next!! im abit scared lol *
> 
> how many january babies is that now?
> its getting so close . omg.... lol freaks me out.
> 
> lol your dog must look so cute when he opens his gifts (it is a he right?)
> my dogs just rip up everything.lol not cute.:dohh:Click to expand...

*Erm... 7 arrived
and 3 angels

there all mixed aswell like start middle and end of the month lol the ones that have arrived ..weird ayy lol im getting abit scared now specially if it just happens and i dont get any signs!

Yeah hes a boy  hes not as cute no more hes 6 in january he used to be cute as a little puppy lol but now hes just huge but he still acts like a puppy  my dog just rips everything he loves the paper though lol!x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope you get some rest Ashley  xx*


----------



## Jas029

Ahh this boy wont get out of my ribs!!
Luckily he's only found my bruised spot twice from where I fell..
It's on the left side and far enough over he's barely ever over there he's usually more in my right side then left..
good thing I didn't land a few inches over or he'd be kicking my bruised spot constantly!

Lol you January girls have me scared because so many January's are having theirs in December I'm afraid that I'm secretly ahead of what I am and I'll end up having him in January! :shock:
Luckily I'm at the end of February.. Oh man I hope I don't have him in march either!!! :dohh: I gotta stop thinking about it


----------



## memysonand3

lol yea it is craxy how many jan babies are being born but idk i think all you girls will have your babies in the months you are supposed to and i cant really reast today because if i do then i wont sleep tonight and i NEED to sleep tonight oh man the doc had just came in and told me that they are going to do some blood work on me ughhhh i hate blood and needles lol and that i have to get my IV started before midnight tonight =( no more water even it sucks i think i am pouting lol


----------



## Jas029

Aww hang in there, Ashley!
You're almost there :hugs:
It will all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## memysonand3

i have had 32 shots since i have gotten admitted to the hospital on november ninth and i still hate needles something is wrong lol i know not that long it is only lets see let me count almost 21 hours eek =) =D i am 

never thought i would be able to count down the hours lol and you will be the first to know how cool is that jas i


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> i have had 32 shots since i have gotten admitted to the hospital on november ninth and i still hate needles something is wrong lol i know not that long it is only lets see let me count almost 21 hours eek =) =D i am
> 
> never thought i would be able to count down the hours lol and you will be the first to know how cool is that jas i

Yay! :happydance:
And then I'll tell it to all the BnB girlies!
Even if I'm not home at the time my phone has internet so I'll use it and post it from there! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I also hate needles. My sister(15) HATES needles.lol when she has to get one she will hide under a table and try to bite the doctor....my sister is a really odd kid...i think she was like 12 oe 13 when that happened. lmao.


----------



## memysonand3

lol i have the best picture of me in a hospital gown hiding behind the door because the doc was coming to give me a shot but i was just 13 or 14 i think


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> anna - 7th:)

aw thats my aunties :D so i'll remember it and remember to say happy bday!



Jas029 said:


> Rome, Atleast she offered to pay for internet? :shrug:
> You couldn't live without us BnB girls! :haha:

haha thats the first thing i thought of when you mentioned the internet :lol:



Becyboo__x said:


> *luckily our dog dont rip them open till we say so lol he sniffs his stuff but he understands now not til we say he can *

aww he sounds like a good dog!



PreggoEggo said:


> I also hate needles. My sister(15) HATES needles.lol when she has to get one she will hide under a table and try to bite the doctor....my sister is a really odd kid...i think she was like 12 oe 13 when that happened. lmao.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

ok very off topic here (well i guess it is a random chat thread so it cant be off topic but.. :haha:) but my auntie has set the date of her wedding for the 20th march, 6 days after my due date so i dont really know what to do :shock:
i will either be VERY pregnant and probably not in the mood for a wedding (and theres a chance i go into labour in the middle of it and have to give birth in a different city - slim chance but it could happen!!)
or will have a newborn baby and probably be knackered and STILL not in the mood for a wedding!! lol
i do want to go though i just wish she'd left it a bit longer :blush:
also i bet anything i choose to wear will end up being too small, or too big if ive given birth. i have no idea how big im gona be yet but i weighed myself at my grannys house today and ive put on 2 stone since i got pregnant :|
i almost died, but apparently those scales are wrong.. but hmmmm... i wasnt impressed.
at least baby will be getting nice and fat and healthy in there :D thats what counts!
xx


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. I just spent three hours on my feet baking those cookies! (Only took like 3 breaks to sit down and even then it was only for less then 5 minutes!)
I TRIPLED the recipe well what happens when you triple the recipe.. 
You wind up making 7 batches of cookies which ended up being 140 cookies :shock:

So I made a plate for my mom to take to work tonight (Yes she has to work on xmas eve)
But luckily she's only working half her shift and will get off at 2AM..
I'll take them to dinner tomorrow night where I'm sure alot will disappear there but the left overs I decided I'll just make plates and hand out to certain family members/friends..
Maybe give some to some needy kids or something? :shrug:

I feel bad about giving anyone the cookies though because they're really good but really unhealthy for sure! :haha:
Since I tripled the recipe it was like 3 cups of sugar 3 cups of brown sugar, LOTS of chocolate and 6 sticks of butter...
I called them heart attack cookies :rofl:
Chocolate chocolate mint chip cookies though! I didn't screw up the recipe tripling it or anything! They all came out perfect :thumbup:
Now I don't have to worry about getting anyone good presents this year, between the labor and effort I put into making the cookies and making body wash and lotion that I'm going to give a few of the women in my family it makes up for it..
I'll have to get pictures of all the cookies and the hand-made little body wash and lotion it looks so good I'm impressed with myself!


----------



## memysonand3

lol jas that is amazing that you did that i dont even make cookies that much or that many cookies and i love to be in the kitchen =) yes i know the dumb saying guys say barefoot pregnant and in the kitchen just the way i like my women but i actually do like to be that way lol at least two of the three i think i am done with the whole pregnant thing here in less than oh about 16 or 15 hours now


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so soon to baby time memysonand3.
I was telling my mom how excited I was!


----------



## memysonand3

grrr i am so thirsty am not even alowd to eat ice chips and i still have 4 n half hours my time!!!! i got ny IV put in last night it has sucked but its almost time =D!!!!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> grrr i am so thirsty am not even alowd to eat ice chips and i still have 4 n half hours my time!!!! i got ny IV put in last night it has sucked but its almost time =D!!!!!!!

sooo close!:happydance:


----------



## Jas029

Ughh!
We should be opening presents right now but my stupid brother is still asleep and hasn't called us yet and so by the time he gets up and ready it won't be a few hours still and UGHH 
stupid brothers :growlmad:

Also my phones fully charged and in my pocket on vibrate at all times today so I won't miss a thing!!

I don't think the pregnant, barefoot thing applies for me it hurts my feet wayy to much to be barefoot 96% of the time now a days... Even socks make a huge difference for me


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel i got up at 7 in the morning not to open stuff i was proper hungry  wanted some brekkie! and a cuppa! .. but i got bored and my dad went and woke her up at like 9 cause i just couldnt hack it anymore lol! .. but i didnt have many to open either and i knew what they all was so i just wanted to get it done with!

I cant walk round with no socks on lol wel i do sometimes but i usually wear socks or my slipper boots ! but its because my feet get so cold all the time now! 

ill be looking out for updates Jas  xxx*


----------



## Jas029

Well my brother finally showed up at noon and we opened our presents and I got slippers, robe, keyboard, lamp, chocolate pretzels(My addiction) and a 3 month prescription to gamefly (I'm a complete gamer and I have two months til my L/O comes so I need to waste time :haha:)
Nothing big because I didn't know what I wanted.. We're going to my grandparents tonight for dinner and I'll probably just get cash from them so yeah, Thats my xmas for ya!
Also the cold front finally hit about 4AM this morning so it went from like 40-50F degrees to like 10 and snow! :haha:
It was a white xmas after all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats to Ashley  
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows everyone doing today?:)


----------



## Jas029

sore..
I got a box of chocolates and chocolate pretzels for xmas.. between those two and my cookies I think I've gained 5 pounds within the last week :haha:
Riley keeps sticking his feet into my ribs and moving around so much that it hurts..
My ribs feel bruised!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, Jas I've been eating SO much the last few days! lol too many sweets in my house. 

so I had really bad Baxton hicks today. ouch! lol
I have an appointment to look at an apartment on monday at 2, It looks really nice in the pictures,but my mom was being mean and shes like "no one will rent to you cause your young with a baby and alone" so.. we will see...


----------



## memysonand3

i am doen ok i missed you all but i just have been sooooo tired between the waking up every three hours to pump and the meds to help kill the pain i havent been very sociable or wanting anything other than to see all my kids i miss my son and my girls both i feel so torn already because my son is with his father this year for christmas seeing as i am here and i needed him to take cole but i just miss seeing my son expecially right now when i can see my three little girls 

they are so perfect =D i am so happy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I'm so happy your so happy
Cole hasn't met his sisters yet? and if not when does he get to?
has it been painful?


----------



## memysonand3

thanks i am so elated lol and no he hasnt gotten to meet his sisters he porbabaly wont get to till we bring them home because little kids arnt alowd in the nicu and the c-section wasnt painfull but just today i started to hurt a bit the meds arnt working as hard as i am so i am in pain but i am ok like i expected this to happen


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, they don't let kids in the NICU? that sucks.
when I was born I had to go to the NICU for a few days and my older brother was the 1st child alowed in

you didn't have a c-sec with cole right?


----------



## memysonand3

yea i didnt have a c-section with cole so that was what was making this even harder for me was that i didnt want to have one now but hey its all over neways 

i know it sucks but i compleately understand little kids can carry germs and stuff so i uderstand that you cant really take them back =( my poor bubba he is not going to understand at all what is going on


----------



## memysonand3

aww why did your mom say that isnt she the one who told you to go get your own place that she was done with you living with her


----------



## QuintinsMommy

caues my mom is insane?

she promised me I could live at home when I found out I was pregnant,when I still was unsure what to do, shes like "you can live at home and I will love to help you and so on" but now she wants me to out ...and then tonight when she got home from work I was upset about it and she didn't even care....
I really hope I find somewhere nice before Quintin comes. I can't believe I have to move out when I'm like 8 months pregnant.


----------



## memysonand3

that is seriously wrong i am sorry hunny but i hope and pray that you will find a nice place for you and little danger man =) i am sure when he gets here you will be in a nice place of your own and wont have to worry about it i am thinking good thoughts and will deff pray for you hun


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I keep hoping my mom will change her mind! 
do you think cole is excited to meet his sisters or he just doesn't understand that yet?


----------



## annawrigley

just wondering what do BHs feel like?? xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when I 1st got baxton hicks I didn't feel them without touching my belly and it would get rock hard then like 30 seconds later it wouldn't be anymore
sometimes I get some that feel strong and feel like a periond ccramp kinda...


----------



## Becyboo__x

*They didnt hurt me when i first got them like preggo said belly just went hard and then back normal again did that few times but now im further along they hurt me now and feel like period pain and a stomach bug as iv found out.. and my belly goes proper hard for few minutes then is normal again  might be diff for everyone but i thought i was going to go into labour when i had them bad lol  i now wonder what real contractions are going to be like ! .. Oh and if anyone has hip pain or anything like that birthing ball/gym ball is fab :thmubup: i brought one to try make baby drop more but its got rid of my hip pain now  he must have been lying on my hip for ages im thinking lol (but dont get a ball if your not near end pregnancy lol cause it can be dangerous and that and you dont want your baby coming too early)*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats good that your hip pain went away

and thats how I would say they feel, I got from bad for the 1st time yesterday after sex TMI sorry. lol but I thought I was going into labour! lol. I took a quick shower and felt better, but I'm scared of what real labour is going to be like if that was just baxton hicks!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm so nervous to look at that apartment tomorrow! 
gosh, I hope it's perfect so i dont have to look at anymore! 
My mom drove by the outside of it and it looks ugly.. but inside it looks nice.. 
I hope if its nice they will rent to me..
its like 5 min walk away from my moms 
this is the add for it

Upper 2 bedroom apartment in 4-plex building in Thorold South. $660/month, plus hydro.

* separate outdoor & shared indoor entrance
* coin-operated laundry on site
* fridge and stove included
* bright, new windows
* freshly painted with new flooring throughout
* fully renovated bathroom 
* non-smoking building
* central to Niagara Falls, St. Catharines and Welland

Ready for January 1.​
 



Attached Files:







apartment1.jpeg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12









apartment2.jpeg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12









apartment3.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jas029

Aww the place is gorgeous I hope you get it :hugs: (or your mom stops being such a- yeah...)
Today I sat down on the couch and I leaned forward to put a pillow behind my back and suddenly got horrible pains under my ribs on both sides almost like a contraction pain. I quickly leaned back and they faded but it hurt so bad..
But if it was BH why would I feel them way up there?:shrug:
Also when I get the fake contractions I don't notice my belly going hard but I notice my bumps really soft there for a while after getting one..
Also I have this HORRIBLE pain right above my butt where all my stretch marks are on either side..
I mainly get it when I walk as it's a pain that sorta shoots up through my leg (It happens at random, mainly when I first get up from sitting) but it hurts so bad sometimes it almost causes my leg to give out from under me.. Actually my leg has tried to give out from under me multiple times from it when I first stand up but luckily since it's when I first stand up there's something right there to hold onto..
But last night I was trying to sleep and I felt it was so painful even laying on my side on my bump as much as I could to keep pressure off of it was painful.. I wanted to just lie on my stomach like the old days so bad :cry: I miss being able to do that..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*The place looks really nice i hope you get it and everything id love to have something like that just a little cosy place my mum lives in an appartment with my step dad and i LOVE it there just so snug and like newly furnished 

And Jas.. it might be how hes positioned like if he sticks into you or is just ly in a awkard way lol i realised my hip pain was from that so glad i got rid of it though cause it was killing me  .. i havent had that many BH's im sure the worst ones were christmas eve though if they werent BH's then it just wasnt normal lol! im really silly aswell everytime i go to the loo or in the bath or anything like that i keep thinking my waters are going to go  i think when it does happen ill have a shock lol! x*


----------



## Jas029

:haha: I feel the same way about the bathroom part and I'm a month behind you!
Well.. From what we could tell from the 4d ultrasound a few weeks ago he's apparently head down and facing my back.. I don't know what odd position would be causing pains back there but they HURT..
Some woman say they have "back labor" my mom called hers with my brother "butt labor"
Mine's going to be right in-between those with these horrible lower back pains I just know it


----------



## EmziixBo0o

missed u girlies,
had a good christmas?
arnt ashleys twins tiny!
awww <3 soo cute xxx


----------



## annawrigley

i think ive had something like that before actually, was really confused by it, whole stomach went rock hard for 30 secs or so then went back to normal.. and yer like preggo was after sex :blush:
was ages ago tho like 20 weeks? can it even happen that early? :shrug:
rome that place looks really nice i hope you get it. will be nice to have a place of your own xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya 20 weeks isnt too early to get baxton hicks after sex. lol
cause when I had sex around that time my tummy would get super tight after, now when I have sex it goes really tight but I will have baxton on and off for awhile after..
lol I feel like I sound like I have lots of sex. lol:dohh: I dont:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i was just going to say how come you guys are getting action  im not  but i could i spose if i wanted off fob but iv decided im not going to do it cause its unfair spesh if i just want to be 'friends' with him lol.. but  im not wanting it at min tbh iv proper gone off it alot i feel too big and heavy and everything lol.. just dont feel attractive at all .. but then again i do have the dirty dreams and stuff but i spose its just my hormones !!

theres likes 8-9 january babies born already seems 1 is born everyday  im getting abit anxious i wouldnt mind when he comes from now but i just want a warning or sign lol dont want to be out and my waters go!  ... and as for the sales i think you lot was talking bout it in the other thread .. iv been on boxing day only to a little place and got 3 pairs shoes/trainers and a black coat and a few tops for Jace that hardly cost anything cause they were on sale but there soo nice!! Only other things i got was picture frames and a picture to go in my room once i can do it up lol! and a top for me that pink one in my avator  .. cant member what else i got haha ill post some pics of the baby stuff later xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

9 babies already?
I want my little guy to stay in there just a little bit longer, I wanna find a place to live 1st.
where ever I go, I think to myself *please god, i hope my waters dont break* 
ahaha


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think theres 8 but im sure there was another recently  im getting lost with it all already  ... and wel nothin is even sorted at mine my stupid sister aint goin back to uni now till like 6th of january .. WTF.. my dad said he would help me move rooms today as iv got a box room and my sisters ment to be goin in tht so i can have bigger room as she dont even live here she lives at uni with her friends in a house!!! that she pays rent for  but she comes back on holidays but she dont need a big room .. but anyway my dad now says he cant do the rooms cause my sister isnt well.. thats her fault tbh shes always ill when she comes back from her bfs or from uni and tbh i dont want to get a bug or anything so close to my due date  .. so now iv got to wait til thursday till my mum can get around and help me move furniture .. i feel so unprepared.. iv got all the stuff but the room needs sorting out properley and i cant do anything til she decided to move either go back to uni or agrees to get out the room where my cot is.. but she not go back to uni cause her friends arent at the house cause theyve all gone home for christmas ..proper pissing me off now .. she just thinks shes head of house when she comes back and she can do what she wants like she rules over me cause shes older .. but she knows what happens when she starts always ends up in a fight and i win and she crys and tells mum/dad and i end up getting a mouthful she just needs to piss off and move out cause she thinks shes so perfect.

Sorry about all that but im in a foul mood and my dad is just being an arseole now not even listening to me that i NEED to sort the rooms cause what if the baby came this week? and nothing is in place going to be a big mess.. and to top it off my sisters walking around coughing and sneezing constantly im bound to get something  might just scream house down if it carries on*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe poor becy thats how I feel now, VERY unprepared. I had my room painted blue, and the crib and everything all set up and everything where it should be but now I might have to pack it all up again. 

I hope you don't get sick becy.


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lol i was just going to say how come you guys are getting action  im not *

haha im not anymore, this was when i was still with FOB :p
id be so frustrated about the rooms if i were you btw, hate knowing that everythings not all sorted :nope: spesh as you're getting close
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im just leaving the room cause its cream and his cot bedding is cream anyway and for abit im sharing rooms with him anyway so i think im just having room way i want it instead of having a nursery as such lol.. but if we end up moving next year like we plan to then no point me decorating i give up lol!! i hope i dont get sick either i already feel abit different but i think thats just pregnancy lol but her bfs got a chest infection and i think shes brought that back with her  its all i need .. 

Wel i hope i get sorted before baby comes or im going to tear my hair out! hope your all ready all i can say is just make sue you get the room ready 2-3 weeks before due date or even before lol but i spose it depends whats going to happen with you i hope it dont end up in a mess with you like it has me!

Oh and sorry TMI .. but iv now started to lose my plug! not like its a sign but least its a step closer i spose  .. iv read that if you get a bloody show in your plug before 37 weeks you have to ring your midwife  cause that means labour could happen in days or weeks *


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol i was just going to say how come you guys are getting action  im not *
> 
> haha im not anymore, this was when i was still with FOB :p
> id be so frustrated about the rooms if i were you btw, hate knowing that everythings not all sorted :nope: spesh as you're getting close
> xxClick to expand...


*Yeah was same with me but fob ended up saying he cant do it with me cause he finds it strange and everything cause of my bump lol bless him but im glad i feelt same way tbh and most lads have the thing about ''will i hurt the baby''  

Wel i hope he doesnt come yet my mums coming to help me thursday thank god but now iv got to wait till then  everything needs boxing up and just moving! and iv now lost my storage boxes  great im such a divvy forgetting where things are
x*


----------



## annawrigley

haha yeah FOB used to be like "do you think i poked his head?" :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ahaha, omg. this may be WAY tmi..
but I was having sex...lol and he had his up there SORRY lol and hes like " I THINK I FEEL THE HEAD!!" and I'm like I'm pretty sure you don't feel a head its probs my cervix!


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Lol i was just going to say how come you guys are getting action :haha: im not :( but i could i spose if i wanted off fob but iv decided im not going to do it cause its unfair spesh if i just want to be 'friends' with him lol.. but :shrug: im not wanting it at min tbh iv proper gone off it alot i feel too big and heavy and everything lol.. just dont feel attractive at all .. but then again i do have the dirty dreams and stuff but i spose its just my hormones :haha:!!

I feel the exact same way.. specially with the dreams :blush:
One guy told me the other day that it's morally wrong for him to have sex with a pregnant woman because there would be a baby inbetween them and it's just "Wrong" :dohh:
I've heard the "I'd hurt the baby" line alot too :dohh:
If I really wanted action I'd go to FOB but he makes my skin crawl these days.. 
But yeah I really don't want it anymore.. I think it would just be a mood killer if he started kicking in the middle of it or something.. :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> hes like " I THINK I FEEL THE HEAD!!"

*

That made me giggle ..*


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> ahaha, omg. this may be WAY tmi..
> but I was having sex...lol and he had his up there SORRY lol and hes like " I THINK I FEEL THE HEAD!!" and I'm like I'm pretty sure you don't feel a head its probs my cervix!

:rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Some guys are just so stupid  fob after he said it to me about hurting the baby and i laughed at him lol ... "i knew i woudlnt really" what a come back that is he only said that cause he feelt an idiot saying what he did *


----------



## Jas029

Most guys I know would just take that as an advantage to brag about their size or something:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay! update girls
so I looked at the apartment and I LOVE it:)
I told the landlord I would let her know by the end of the week.
i really hope i get it!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope you do!!
im keeping my fingers crossed for you!!  

Can i come visit  jokes even though id love to have a nice vaccation abroad when Jace arrives.*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe for sure you can come, i donno where youd sleep! the apartment is super small .lol
if it was me and another adult it be way too small

she said she might be willing to lower then rent tho


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 

iv always wanted to live in america dont know what part tbh .. and after i went holiday there i just wanted to even more!! but i couldnt leave my family and they wouldnt move  lol I hope it gets lowered that will be even better.. i think youll get the place! youve got nothing to lose! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I only been over to America like once or twice, lol and its soo close to me :S


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats like with me though some places close to me i havent ever been to  or iv only been to like few times and there not even that far from me  .. spose its just something that happens

_____________________________________________________________________


How is everyone today anyway?? and bumps obviously 

Im feeling really ill getting period pains again! and i just dont feel like i have throughout my pregnancy feel drained and like iv got a stomach bug like i said before  and now i think a cold is coming on thanx to my stupid SISTER!  shes got a chest infection aswell thats from her bf cause hes got one! but now shes going to be hanging around house coughing and spluttering and sneezing all the time and im no germiophobic if thats how you say it but im in late stages of pregnancy why the hell would i want to even be near someone thats got illness's defo dont want a chest infection when in labour!! 
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe sorry your not feeling good today becy
I'm sleepy, I'm getting ready for the doctors, I have to take the bus there all alone:( makes me nervous lol I hate leaving the house alone I keep thinking my water will break or something haha.
I hope you don't get a chest infection


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Your ment to carry your notes around with you all the time now  i dont though oops.. i always forget to put them in the car or my bag  but i hope my waters dont randomly go when im out shopping or anything be rather embarrest i dont know if people would think iv peed my self or laugh or what 

i dont know if i have got one i coughed earlier and it was all horrible and groggy  and iv got abit of a cold  hope it clears up and my sister needs to piss off back to uni and stop coughing and sneezing in babys room cause theres guna be her germs all over his cot and bedding and everything.. sounds stupid but she dont wash her hands after or use that gel which makes me angry.. and im going to have to wipe all the cot down and spray the bedding when she goes incase cause i dont want baby getting ill when hes just born x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

18+2 and still no bump :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I missedd the sex tallkkk
LMAO xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, your bump will come soon hun
lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Preggo how much engaged are you now do you know?*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope. my doctor never said:S


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh right 
when you get measured they should feel position of baby around now see if there engaged or not .. i only knew cause my midwife wrote it in my notes and when she was feeling around my pelvis she said what she feelt and wear etc *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer im jus guna pop out all of a sudden arnt i :) muahah!
i just feel worried because im not showing! but im a worryer anyway..
people been sayin "well i didnt show til i was 26 weeks" and blah blah.. but i think ill feel pregnant once i have a bump!!

ive had TERRIBLE back ache and back pains
feels like somebodys bitten into the side of me! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh right
> when you get measured they should feel position of baby around now see if there engaged or not .. i only knew cause my midwife wrote it in my notes and when she was feeling around my pelvis she said what she feelt and wear etc *

hmm, he doesn't say anything, he measures me then feels the babies head but doesn't say anything.:dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol silly man 
have you got pregnancy notes? i dont know what yours are called cause mine are my green notes lol .. it should say in there they write down each time you go like your Blood pressure then if everything is okay with you and like your urine sample if its okay or has a trace or something and then position of baby mine says (ceph=head down) and then engaged and was blank until last time i went .. dont know if that helps at all lol! but he should write all the stuff down for you to read and know about *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm maybe doctors are different here in canada, I never get notes, and no one else here that I know does


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
Ohhh must be different .. i thought you had to have like a booklet thing to keep track of your progress and everything cause when you go out at our stage your ment to carry them around with you incase anything happens so people know your situation and like you can go straight to hospital lol and they know everything  ah well .. next time you see him ask him ! cause it will reasure you more that hes getting ready and stuff*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beccy
what happens if they use all them pages up cus ther isnt a fat lott or dont they use um tht much lmao dya just get an attachmentt how are u becc its been agess xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont know lol.. in my notes midwife writes on 1 page and theres a box for each time i go so mine will all fit iv got like 3-4 boxes left and only like 2 more home visits left  if they need to write alot they would just staple more paper to it im guessing lol but its only notes not like paragraphs  they dont use hardly any of pages iv got she hasnt filled some parts in  but spose shes the expert 

And im fine thanx  just feeling the pain now  and sick of the toliet trips ever 2 secs  go for a wee then sit down and need one again! how annoying is that im guna have to put a nappy on soon  jokes.. really hope things move along and im early tbh hopefully on tuesday when my midwife sees me again ill be more engaged and more ready! fingers crossed lol  howa you?? got a bumpy pic yet  i wannnna seeeee!!! heehee xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr they r on my fone .. just of when i was liein in bed and the baby popped out lmao n was movin side 2 side. il have 2 picture message them so u can pop them on 4 me if u dont mind? lol =]

aww! i no im terrible for the loo at the mo aswell! 

well ive got my scan on 14th so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had a dream kieran delivered the baby.. ive also come around to the idea of having a girl
im pink mad
so ill have more of an excuseeee :D
xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah you can send them to me if you want i can put them up for you 
wel ill send them to your email if you PM me it or something and then you upload them on here and stuff 

send them whenever then hun youve got my number  and ill have them up in 5mins at most heehee 

And you will if your having a boy now youll be like aww i cant buy pink stuff now lol .. i love pink and i loved this pink dress wanted to get it and lot and then found out i was having a boy about cried! lol wanted to buy all the little headbands aswell  lol i keep having thoughts im going to go into labour in the night wel waters brake etc .. but then i think no dont be stupid ill be overdue  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ahah im guna be happy with whatever
well my fones been cut off so tumoro il send them 2 my moms and message them n u can pop um on facebook and tag me or waleva xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Okays ill post them on your facebook wall or something so you can save them off there  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thankz huni
hows things anyway hows the little mannnn inside ur tummy :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its alright 

And hes alright hes started to actually kick me again now he stopped and started with the rolls lol but i got a huge kick yesterday like he was trying to say ''Mummy let me out of here!!!''  iv never had a kick that hard before hes a naughty baby lol.. i feel loads better though no more painful hip thank god! im still getting odd pains though and shooting pains but i dont think its a sign of anything ill be overdue just watch lol!!

Hows your bump! anything new happening? i cant wait still to know what your having to say him/her instead of bump or him/her lmao !!*


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> what happens if they use all them pages up cus ther isnt a fat lott or dont they use um tht much lmao dya just get an attachmentt

they stick another sheet on but it just sticks on with like a strip at the top so you can still lift it up and see whats underneath
it that makes sense :rofl:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom is honestly driving me insane!
last week she wouldn't drive me to the doctors and this week she decided to tell me tonight that she can't drive me to my appointment with income assistance! makes me so mad. I wouldn't care if she hasn't been saying all week she can..

ugh and I was talking to my ex (who im still in love with) and his girlfriend broke up with him, but they might work things out ...anyway this is the convo
me:when you get back with your g/f are we still going to be friends?
him: yes, she hates me talking to you, but i think it should be fine
me: why does she hate it?
him: cause she thinks I'm still in love with you
me: oh..
him: but I'm not, i don't still love you, I look back on our relationship and miss it, but its over now.
me: oh okay
him: k byeee

:( I love him so much still.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

whoa! i just noticed im in my last box on my ticker!


----------



## Jas029

Ok I had my first two-week doctors appointment Monday..
My doctor is out til February first getting knee surgery (As I mentioned before) so I had a medical assistant or something? :shrug: I don't remember the exact name for it..
She was really nice and she seemed kinda young and had a kid of her own and she wasn't judgmental towards me at all which is always good :thumbup:
and guess what, She measured my belly!! :happydance: (She didn't say anything about it though)
My doctor NEVER measured my belly but then again hes been doing it well over 20 years and can probably just look and know you're a good size :haha:

Also I gained 3 pounds in two weeks since my last appointment! I expected closer to 5 I've been eating so much chocolate but that still seems bad...
Can any of you January bumps reassure me by telling me what you gain in two weeks?! :haha:

My cousin spent the night here last night (The one who's like a sister to me)
She was feeling my bump today and watching it move and stuff but sadly he wasn't very active right then but OMG he punched my hip like 3 different times when she was feeling and it *HURT!*
That little guy is strong in there! :wacko:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> whoa! i just noticed im in my last box on my ticker!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wouldnt be able to tell you how much iv gained in 2 weeks lol i just tend to weigh my self and just total it how much altogether  but so far iv put on nearly 2 stone  lol i hope most of that is fluid and baby  but probs all the chocs iv been eating over christmas too .. They should measure you at a certain week and do it every time you go after that just for fact they cant guess accurately but iv just looked in my notes and i first got measured at nearly 26 weeks! i find that abit odd lol but she always mesures me now and then after feels the postion of baby.

And the kicks in the kick or punchs as your getting they do HURT so much! im getting it dont have a clue if its feet or hands im thinking feet but he did it loads last night and i told him off  feelt like my hip was going to give way lol

Congrats preggo on last box! its now abit boring not waiting to get to the next box i loved waiting to go into new box but now we have no more boxes!  lol and about your mum she shouldnt say she will take you then change her mind  my midwife suggests to come to me lol if i cant get up there but spose its diff here.. and as for your ex that was abit harsh what he said but spose its best to get told str8 then get lied to but in another way least he still wants to talk to you and stuff even if his gf doesnt like it .. shes obviously just jealious that hes going to get really close to you again and leave her.*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*11 January babies!!*


*Well 2 more babies have been born! Tiggercats had a boy on the 11th december but was due 11th january.. and RT&theBean had a boy called Oscar on the 12th december but was due on the 6th january and there will be another one to make it 11 babies tomorrow Hondagirl is being induced she was due on the 7th january.


Everyone seems to be getting induced early  lol
im tad jealious*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh so tired today! 
I have my appointment with financial assistance in an hour
my aunt is driving me:) (thank god! the building is in the city and like the other side!) so it would take me forever to get there. lol (I live in a small town just outside of 2 bigger cities)

2 stone isn't bad at all becy..

I'm up to 45 pounds i think thats like over 3 stone!(if im right)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *11 January babies!!*
> 
> 
> *Well 2 more babies have been born! Tiggercats had a boy on the 11th december but was due 11th january.. and RT&theBean had a boy called Oscar on the 12th december but was due on the 6th january and there will be another one to make it 11 babies tomorrow Hondagirl is being induced she was due on the 7th january.
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to be getting induced early  lol
> im tad jealious*​

oh my god.lol
I want my baby to stay in there! :blush: I don't feel ready yet:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

Im not ready but i really want my baby now i just want to hold him and see him and everything lol and everyone popping there babies out early is making me really jealious even thought i really want him to stay in abit longer! I havent weighted my self in a while i think i should probs put like another stone on  spesh after christmas!

Good luck at financial place ! glad your aunt is driving you there aswell! *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I'm excited to see my baby and hold him but at the same time, I'm so scared of everything! I'm scared of labour, and being a mom.
maybe I have like end of pregnancy jitters? like cold feet? lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Another january baby lol.. 
Sazzle123 has had a boy called Issac Lee on the 28th december she was due 2nd january  *


----------



## annawrigley

ive only been measured twice so far, at 25 weeks and 28 weeks :shrug: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Anna I didn't even start being meaursed till after 30 weeks, 

okay so UPDATE
so I had my appointment, and it was so stupid!
they said they can't give me any money for being pregnant because I'm almost not pregnant, but they can't give me money for the baby cause he isn't here yet!
I emailed the landlord to see if she will go any lower with the rent.
My aunt said asstance will pay for my last months rent, so I would just need enough to cover 1st and the cost of start up for electrity I only have... 260 dollars :(
I have NO idea what im going to do as of right now:(


----------



## Jas029

ok..
WTF!!!!
So as you guys probably know I moved into a different room since becoming pregnant and we had all the big stuff moved afew weeks back but I still had afew shelves downstairs that was full of china dolls/jewelry boxes and such that I have gotten from special people in my life..
Also had a bunch of little "notes" I had written when I was angry and I don't burn them or throw them away like most people instead I kept them in hidden spots around my room such as underneath one of the dolls and such...
Well.. My dad clears all the shelves off and puts most of it in this one big box and packs my dolls away since we're moving in a few months anyway..
I just went through the box today and one of my little dolls that I got from my great uncle is broken, A jewelry box that's EXTREMELY fragile that I've had since I was little I can't remember which old lady gave me it the lid for it is all broken..
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!
He just had all this extremely fragile stuff thrown into this box to haul upstairs for me to go through.. I'm surprised not more stuff is broken.. It makes me so mad he never even told me he did it and I'm scared to death of the condition my dolls are in.. I really don't even care for the stuff but almost everyone that gave me that stuff has passed away so I still like to hold onto it..
Even worse is I don't know what he did with the notes or if he read them and threw them away I was hoping he maybe put them in the box but he didn't..
Also I had a box wrapped in a little piece of cloth from my first boyfriend and the box made it up in one piece but the cloth is no where in sight and it was wrapped around the box with a rubber band and the rubber bands broken and I'm scared he threw that away to!! :cry:

I want to go down and look around but he moved everything in that room and has it set up as his little "man cave" now and I'm scared he threw the notes and cloth away and they meant alot to me and I didn't want to let go of them just yet.. I really hope he didn't read the notes :nope:

-Sigh-.. When we moved into this house a few years ago and in the process of moving out of my old house he bumped into my bookshelf and a doll that my cousin gave me fell and her leg broke.. He told me he would fix it and here we are over 3 years later and it's still broken.. My cousin died at the age of 23 in a car crash when I was 10.. She was the first person close to me that had passed away and it was really hard for me to get over her death and that doll meant the world to me..
Now he has all my dolls given to me by like her and my great grandmas shoved away in some tiny box I'm so scared he damaged one again I should have been there when he was moving all that stuff I'm so mad he never mentioned anything to me or asked me about the notes or *ANYTHING* in that room for that matter.. 

I'm sorry to rant I'm just so mad and scared I want to cry thanks to the hormones.. I'm nervous to even ask him about any of the stuff because if we get in an argument I'll end up in tears anyway :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas, I'm sorry about your stuff

I have good news! i talk to the landlord and she said she could lower the rent for me by 50 dollars! soo I'm getting closer to have enough money. ahahha.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jas .. i hate it when anyone goes throw my stuff i absoultly flip if something is missing or been moved! this is why i never let anyone in my room if they want something they ask me but my sister used to take stuff out my room like clothes and makeup and jewerelly and stuff like that and not bring them back! iv lost so many new stuff because shes took them and keept them at uni  so i never see them again .. this is why im so glad shes gone back again now wel i hope she has! I know it isnt the same as your situation Jas like all the valuables and stuff but id be so angry if that happened to me!!

Finally doing the babys room friday when my dads off ! and itll get done as well have friday,sat and sunday to do it proper happy and were having a massive clean out over the weekend for when we move houses (wel when my mamars house sells and she buys ours lol!) iv turned into a clean freak now think its nesting though! 

Got kinda upset earlier found out Jox on here has lost her baby she was due like 6days after me and she was from same area as me and we was going the same hospital and was going to meet up  reduced movement she said and she went to see her midwife and they found no heartbeat  so shes taking a tablet and being induced 2nd jan just cant believe it proper shocked me 

Preggo glad shes lowering it for you  thats good news! 

x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know I saw her post its soooo sad, I feel so bad for her:(


----------



## Becyboo__x

* iv been talking to her since like start of pregnancy aswell just really got to me *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> * iv been talking to her since like start of pregnancy aswell just really got to me *

:hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Aww that's horrible.. I'm afraid something like that will happen with me.. :wacko:

Also Becy I'm the same way I HATE people going through my things I was the same way I hated having anyone in my room because a couple of my cousins were so nosy and always looked through stuff..
I honestly can't trust anyone completely even with people that trust me so much.. I've always been like that..
Normally I'd never let my dad clear off my shelves atleast before I was able to get things I wouldn't want him to find moved but being pregnant it's way down in the basement down steep steps and I just hated the idea of doing it and figured he'd just let me do it..
Then suddenly he walks upstairs with a box of my things and says to go through it and he cleaned off the shelves and everything and so I kinda panicked..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel my dad usually if we move stuff like were going to friday and all weekend he asks me to put stuff in boxes but then leave the boxes when iv done them so he can lift them cause hes very wary of me picking heavy stuff up lol bless him but i think with me its a privacy thing probs is with most people tbh but i just rather handle my own things instead of someone else  but my dad wouldnt like me going through his stuff either so same thing really ! .. It just windes me up when someone moves things and dont tell me where theyve moved them to or if theyve thrown them away without asking! 

All im going to say now is if any of you have reduced movement or notice anything different get in touch with doctor/midwife cause i really dont want anyone else to go through a loss of a baby theres been too many  i just want my LO out now so hes safe and could be monitored if he had to be instead of in my belly where i dont have a clue whats going to happen next if that makes sense *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Right question for anyone or everyone..

What are you doing about the birth certificate are you putting FOB on it ??
i dont even know how it works here tbh.. i actually now dont want FOB on it as all the past is coming back up where stupid things happen i was with a guy who i had sex with and it was at the start of when i was fertile and we didnt use anything.. and then we split up petty arguement and my ex before him(jay) i ended up sleeping with him drunk mistake used protection but it split .. was a stupid mistake but that was on the day i ovulated! so like everyones told me have a dna to be sure but i cant afford one tbh and he looks more like jay so iv been going by that both guys knew from the start i told them.. but i dont have a clue what to do about the birth certifcate tbh i dont know if we are even allowed to leave it blank cause in my notes it says father is jay .. 

Im confused about what happens with it all i dont know if the laws have changed either that you have to have a father on it ?*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well I'm not sure how it works there
but here I can put "unknown" even if I do know him, and my doctor has his name,
so I'm putting unknown, but I am still taking FOB to court for child support:)
his name doesnt have to be on there.

I found out today that FOB moved like 5 hours away....so I guess he wont come to the birth.


----------



## Jas029

He never even told you he just moved away? :dohh:

I'll probably put FOB name on there just because he wants to be involved in Riley's life..
Speaking of him I talked to him today and he's actually over me now and isn't so totally crazy about me since I haven't seen him in so long and he even claims that he wouldn't have his hands all over me if we were around each other in person :happydance: yay!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, he never even said anything about moving away, i didnt know.
:(

he claims he wont have your hands jas.. lol but you never know.


----------



## Jas029

Yeah I know.. 
When I do see him I'll have to watch him


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, i hope you guys can be friends^-^


----------



## Jas029

well that backfired.. It's a long rant I'll just post it in the other STM section..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm i dont even know what to do.. the health visitor is coming to visit me on wednesday and shes going to ask about fob and i dont know what to say  shell ask like his name and just like his background iv been told.. but i dont know what to do cause if i say hes not being involved shell prob still want his name .. and if i say i dno who the dad is i bet shell ask if im having a dna test done   im so confused what to do id rather put on his birth certificare unknown for the dad .. i know i dont have to register baby str8 away iv got like 42days after hes born to do it but i just dont know what i can or cant do and i hate explaining my situtation to people just makes me look bad tbh*


----------



## annawrigley

jas i know its not really the same thing but i HATE people moving my things. :| im really OCD about it as well,i notice when anything has been moved.
my best friend stays over at mine pretty much half the week (im not sure why so often, i dont really know how to say no :lol:) and she always goes to get ready before i get up cos i like sleep lol, but then when i go into the bathroom shes like used all my stuff and it does my head in :|
like yesterday i did all my washing, washed my towels and my face towel so theyd be all nice and clean for today, also bought some new foundation yesterday cos my old one had ran out (now i know why it went so fast :growlmad:) and went into the bathroom to get ready and my face towel was wet so obv had been used, my foundation had been opened and USED !!! there was a big finger mark in it! she didnt even cover her tracks lol :p my face wash and stuff had all been moved cos it was all in different places and there was a big foundation mark on the towel :| which obviously wasnt there before cos i washed the towels last night and havent used them since then.
i was soooo angry!! i just find it really rude..

preggo thats good about your rent :D:D

thats so awful about the lady who lost her baby :nope:
i might sound naive but i didnt even realise you could lose babies this late on tbh :shrug: i knew about stillbirths and stuff but kinda thought they were really really rare... will definitely be monitoring movements closely!

birth certificate... hmm it took me a long time to decide but i am gonna put FOB on. mainly because of child support, it will make it alot easier to force him to pay if hes on. also it just seems the right thing to do to put him on :shrug:
becy, look into this but im pretty sure you can get a DNA free. my FOB went to a solicitor to get his ex to have a DNA done and she had to pay but he got the cost covered because he was the one who instigated it. it might also be because hes still in full time education but make a solicitors appt (dont think it should cost you anything for just a consultation type thing) and im sure theyll be able to explain it all, pretty sure the solicitors fees were all covered too! :thumbup:
or if your health visitor is coming tomorrow you could ask her about it all? like getting fees covered and stuff? cos i know he didnt have to pay a penny and its pretty much the same situation.
either way i really think you should get one :) its up to you of course but the dates are quite close and itll put your (and FOB's) mind at ease if you do :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Its alright
> 
> And hes alright hes started to actually kick me again now he stopped and started with the rolls lol but i got a huge kick yesterday like he was trying to say ''Mummy let me out of here!!!''  iv never had a kick that hard before hes a naughty baby lol.. i feel loads better though no more painful hip thank god! im still getting odd pains though and shooting pains but i dont think its a sign of anything ill be overdue just watch lol!!
> 
> Hows your bump! anything new happening? i cant wait still to know what your having to say him/her instead of bump or him/her lmao !!*

Awwwww!!!!

bless.. just getting pains in my side of my back, not sure if its becus of that little crash?

Hehe i noo
14 days
i think
well
nearly  haha xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im just worried cause if its not jays whos supported me and everything then i dont want him to know his dad cause i hate him and i would never let him never near a child any child hes got violent and drinking issues ill leave it as that. But aswell jay is 17 in january.. and you have to be 18 to do the dna on your own.. hell have to have parents permission to go ahead with it and he doesnt want his mum knowing hes going for one.. id just go ahead and say hes jays and everything but if he isnt its not fair jay having to pay child support  .. i dont have a clue what the health visitor is even going to ask me and im abit worried what to even say to her  i can see her being funny and one of them stuck up people im thinking to get my mum to come to mine when she comes just for support cause my mum knows the situation and everything.. im just abit too shy with new people and i think itll be hard to say about i dont know who the dad is .. although i could just make it easier and say jay is the dad to the health visitor cause not like itll mean anything? grr im so confused  im so stupid i wish i just knew who the dad was x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yay not long now! when say it in days it seems closer but then you put it into weeks seems ages away! .. like its 21 days til my due date (22nd january) and thats 3 weeks! lol but i could be 2 weeks if he comes around the 15th ..  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what if yu say it was a 1 night stand and u dont know who the dad is?Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Cause if babys jays he wants contact but i dont know what the health visitor actually does..  i know she asks things about me and then fob's background but i dont know where the info carries on till or if it does  but tbh jay wont even be around much hes guna be working and at college hes only going to see him every now and again as hes not having him at his or anything.. i might just tell her its jays when it comes to the birth certificate i dont know what to do..  god this is such a mess  but aswell i had to have it all out with him last night cause he knows about it might not his but its more likly and everythin but i said its pointless him coming to the birth cause he was only going to wait in the waiting room anyway and it will be just the same seeing him after im home and stuff  i just dont want him there if hes not the dad but then if he is then its not fair to keep him from it  god i just wish i wasnt in this mess x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

say u dnt no hu the dad is bt u want ur best friend on birth certificate.. n say its jay x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I cant do that though cause if hes not the dad its not right putting him down and hes got to pay child support  if that makes sense 

dont worry its a huge mess i shunt ov even sleept with jay it was a drunken mistake but then again if this baby is jays then i dont regret it lmao cause then baby would never be alive  ill have to sort something out might have to tlk to my mum and see what she says im just totally in the blue what to do 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bt if ur styl not sure hu the dad is with the 2 lads..
maybe u r best 4 them 2 do dna? 2 no 4 sure?xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont know anything about dnas though people say home kits can be not true results.. and then proper ones cost 150 quid.. and i havent a clue about free dna tests .. cause theres not going to be a solicitor involved with all this i dont think .. i might just say hes jays and fuk it if he dont look like him or anything then its his fault as he wont do a dna test anyway because he needs parents permission as hes not 18  x*


Oh and the other lad i dont speak to havent for like 7 months and hes got another gf.. who lives down the road from me!!! :growlmad: and ehs blocked me on facebook hahaha stuipid nob


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=\
awww mayneee .. ohwell jus seehow it goess xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tell me about it its all my fault anyway if i never did owt with jay i would either not be preg or id know defo who the dad was  spose least jays sticking by me even though were not 100% sure but the only prob with it is jay stil loves me and now im going to be stuck with him having contact with me cause of the baby and hell think something will work out and its just not guna cause i dont feel that way for him and as much as i tell him all this he still keeps telling me he loves me and wont stop annoying me with it and i end up sayin truth that were just mates and it hurts him so its my fault again grr stupid lads! .. x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

tel the truth wen they ask
say u think it may be jay x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think im just going to say its jay to the health visitor cause tbh she doesnt do anything she dont need to know alot of stuff and even if i lie to her not like its a crime tbh.. its just the birth certificate when i register baby iv got to be truthful there but i can have it as unknown and then have it updated at a later date .. i think cause iv read it on that direct.gov website  going to have to find out about it all i think lol

x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

DNA test here are like over 500 dollars! eeek, I'm not sure how much that is in the UK cause our dollar is not worth much ahaha but if I'm right FOB will have to pay for it and if I'm wrong I pay for it, so I pray I'm not wrong

I know here you can just leave it as unknown, I'm starting to get things ready to bring my FOB to court. My little brother has not his "real" dad on his BC but he still has to pay support.

Good luck becy.
How close together was that you were with both guys? 
I was with my ex then I had AF then was with "FOB" for 4 weeks, then the week before I took my HPT I was with someone else.lmao. 
so I know it can't be my exs and its a very unlikely I got a BFP so soon if it was the other guy.
sorry that it sounds like I sleep around,:blush: when I got pregnant I was having a very hard time trying to get over my ex and I was being foolish


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont worry about thinking you look bad .. weve all done stuff that make us look bad but i dont care anymore people can think what they want of me i dont sleep around tbh.. but these 2 guys i was with one and we split up like january time and then i got with the other guy in march i think and and in april i sleep with the current boyfriend and then week later i sleep with my ex but me and the boyfriend at the time split petty thing .. and i got drunk and met my ex which i wish i never did lol .. so its too close the only thing i know is the boyfriend at the time i sleept with him when i was just fertile but then i sleept with my ex the day i ovulated  *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe that sucks becy
=(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I know im stupid though should never have had the petty thing with the lad and then i wunt of got drunk and gone back to my ex  least we used protection i guess but god nos why it split!  maybe cause we was drunk lol ill leave it in the 2009 .. bring on 2010  new start *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*for sure, I'm thinking 2010 will be a better year for me I hope!*

update on the apartment
so as it stands right now I'm moving in the 15th
I am filling out paper work next wednesday.
I called electricity today and they said my start up fee would only be 30 dollars!( My aunt said it be like 200-300 ) so thats is a HUGE diff.:happydance:

Update on My Ex(not FOB)
well, he got back together with his girlfriend</3 they were only broken up for 2 days,He told me he doesn't want to lose me from his life tho, but I know we will probs stop talking again:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its got to be we will have our LO's soon enough they should always put a smile on our faces when we look at them !

Glad the apparentment is sorted and you have a date to move!  exciting stuff!!  
Sorry to hear about your ex  i hope you do still talk though and he does stay in your life somewhat cause you never know he may be single again soon and get rid of this other girl  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sorry this is going to be TMI!! lol

Im in so much pain in my lady area! got a stupid cyst by looks of it had it ages but its just been there no pain or anything and you have to just let them go on there own.. wel this one hasnt and now its got painful  when i walk and sit down and touch it  so now think its infected GREAT!  dont know what to do cause doctors wont do anything so im hoping itll just go on its own fingers crossed .. thought it was an abcess but i dont think it is that would be even worse  .. 

Haha my mum said aswell that she thinks baby will come tomorrow and my step dad thinks same but im having no signs so dont think its going to happen lol! but iv walked the dog twice today cause walkings ment to help.. and iv got loads of weird pains down below shooting pains really strong .. think hes just getting my hopes up lol!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck becy, isn't it a full moon tonight? I heard they are suppose to help get babies out

I have been having lots of BHs but I think it's cause I'm been so stressed, I keep telling Quintin to stay in there till I'm all moved , I hope he a good boy listens to his mom.
this might be TMI lol
but are the shooting pains like...in your lady area? cause the other day I had that! i was in my kitchen with my family and i was like AHH lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv just been outside and looked and yeah its a full moon i seen couple threads about it on here lol .. i went outside for about 5mins and rubbed my belly clockwise but i dont think itll start anything as iv not dropped i dont think yet  and iv had no show if that makes sense iv only lost abit of my plug and had BH's

And yeah the shooting pains are down below they sometimes really strong and other times just like a niggling feeling lol .. i think its baby engaging more or trying to.. iv now heard you can feel the baby like scratching  sounds weird lol cause there nails are so sharp ,. iv feelt a weird feeling like shooting but then when i think it actually feels painful and like scratching  

I think tonight if my waters go in bed ill cry lol but i doubt they are going to i think im going to be overdue *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think that shooting pain is what I had the other day! lol it was very odd feeling it was painfull..kinda like a stabbing pain?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*yeah its when there head is pushing and engaging  *


----------



## Jas029

:dohh: I think my boys gonna try to be an early bird from the sounds of it he's already engaging..
I get this really odd pressure that feels like his heads just very slowly pushing down on my bladder/bowels.. I've been getting some weird "clawing" like pains aswell :haha:
I really haven't felt much in the way of pains down there.. I've only gotten BH a couple of times now so far..
Maybe my next appointment in two weeks I'll ask if they can feel if he's already engaging or something :shrug:
My mom's getting signed up for my birthing class monday.. and It will be the next 5 weeks I believe? 

Riley has the hiccups right now and I feel it like against my lady bits and pelvic bone and stuff it's so weird and slowly makes me feel like I have to pee :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv got my antenatal tuesday but i dont know if its just 1 time thing cause i coudlnt get to the december sessions at the hospital .. so my midwife said shed do them privatly with me at my house.. so shes coming to do my birth plan and that tuesday  and obviously measure me and blood pressure and check positioning etc etc .. but i dont understand cause itll be the 5th on tuesday and she must only see me like 1 more time after that  she dont seem to tell me but it says in last stages of pregnancy in my notes.. i should see her every week but like i said can only be like 2 more times thats if i go all the way to my due date lol spose if im overdue have to see her more to book sweeps and that .. oh wel ill ask her when she comes  dreading the health visitor still lol mums guna come and support me though thankgod!

Oh and my sisters finally gone back to her uni house for good!  ment to be taking the tree down tonight and anything christmasy (this is if my dad can be bothered) .. and then tomorrow sorting Jaces room out  somehow  and probs be doing more sunday cause my dad wants to sort other stuff out for when my mamar sells her house and buys our house so we can get a diff place lol that should be february time fingers crossed! 

Happy new year everyone aswell !
x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Update on Ashley 


i wrote this on her thread in thirs tri aswell but miswell put it here too
...

" well i have been having a hard two days my daughter sophia went under two major surgerys and she needs as much prayer as you guys will give her she is critically ill right now and we are taking it day by day thank you all "


 I hope Sophia is okay and gets back on track shes a strong fighter by the looks of it babe 

**More updates from ashley

the thing called nec kills the intestines and so she had to get surgery done they removed about 70 percent of her intestines and all of her colin she will not be able to eat real food for several years and she will be in iv nutritions for the rest of her life but she is lucky enough to have an identical twin sister with whome she maybe able to have an intestin transplant but right now our goal is to just get to the point where they can undergo the procedure 

the doctor thinks i should take her off of the life support but i dont think i should she is stable right now she is critically ill but she isnt doing worse*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hugs for ashley!

has anyone been in the Postnatal support part of the board?
god, freaks me out!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Thinking of you ashley <3 xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo where are you?


----------



## Jas029

Oh god she hasn't been on yet has she!? :shock:

Stop getting me worked up! I'm sleep deprived and jacked up on hormones :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im here 

Dont worry nothing will happen to me just yet Emzi will be tell you if anything happens ill text her if things start  Iv been on here just not commented on much and i didnt feel well yesterday 

*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sophie hasnt been on since 1st january ill have to give her a text see if shes alright im now worried about her lol hope shes okay*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh and Emzi get sending your bumpy pics iv been waiting for them heehee 
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Haha it looks bumpish noww!
im gna ava bath n il take one n sent it ya :D ..

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Im here
> 
> Dont worry nothing will happen to me just yet Emzi will be tell you if anything happens ill text her if things start  Iv been on here just not commented on much and i didnt feel well yesterday
> 
> *

awe, hope your feeling better hun:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

Guys ... im in so much pain and i dont know what to even do  the roads are horrendous with ice and snow really thick! i live on like 2 hills so my dads struggling to go places in the car and the doctors is like 15min walk from me and i darnt go on my own because if i fall over and hurt my self im going to be abit stuck 

Basically i made a thread in third tri other day and continued today.. iv got a lump on my lady area but its at the beginning of the opening on the outside if that makes sense.. (above the clitirous) and it wasnt painful or anything iv had it few weeks and i thought oh its just a cyst as iv had a few and there common in pregnancy.. but this one burst recently and aload of puss came out SORRY TMI.. but its now twice the size it was and i think its infected and actually turning into a abscess  im really worried what to do cause i think i need antibiotics but how am i to get to the drs with this weather!  and im hoping the dr wont want to exmaine me cause there all old men and iv been going there my whole life and its like there my grandad/dad if that makes sense and its weird i should get over it and get it sorted but i feel embarrest id rather a nurse check .. but im hoping they will take my word for it and give me antibiotics  but still the point i cant get up to my drs!  my midwife is ment to be coming tuesday but im unsure she can cause of the roads (hills) leading up to my house there really bad no gritters have been up to clear the roads or the grit bins havent been fillled!

Sorry for the huge post.. im in abit of a state and in pain with this all i can do is put savlon on it to calm it and try stop the soreness ..  but now iv got really bad pains where my theighs are like when i press on each side of my lady area its really senstive feels like when the midwife checked the head being engaged but she did it higher.. so now im thinking babys head is all the way down there! which is shitting me up even more and even worse im getting tighenings and BH's really bad .. arrgghh  im abit scared i wont be able to give birth naturally if i have got an abscess or an infection  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*And im so worried about Sophie ive text her and shes not text back  i really hope shes okay*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *
> 
> Guys ... im in so much pain and i dont know what to even do  the roads are horrendous with ice and snow really thick! i live on like 2 hills so my dads struggling to go places in the car and the doctors is like 15min walk from me and i darnt go on my own because if i fall over and hurt my self im going to be abit stuck
> 
> Basically i made a thread in third tri other day and continued today.. iv got a lump on my lady area but its at the beginning of the opening on the outside if that makes sense.. (above the clitirous) and it wasnt painful or anything iv had it few weeks and i thought oh its just a cyst as iv had a few and there common in pregnancy.. but this one burst recently and aload of puss came out SORRY TMI.. but its now twice the size it was and i think its infected and actually turning into a abscess  im really worried what to do cause i think i need antibiotics but how am i to get to the drs with this weather!  and im hoping the dr wont want to exmaine me cause there all old men and iv been going there my whole life and its like there my grandad/dad if that makes sense and its weird i should get over it and get it sorted but i feel embarrest id rather a nurse check .. but im hoping they will take my word for it and give me antibiotics  but still the point i cant get up to my drs!  my midwife is ment to be coming tuesday but im unsure she can cause of the roads (hills) leading up to my house there really bad no gritters have been up to clear the roads or the grit bins havent been fillled!
> 
> Sorry for the huge post.. im in abit of a state and in pain with this all i can do is put savlon on it to calm it and try stop the soreness ..  but now iv got really bad pains where my theighs are like when i press on each side of my lady area its really senstive feels like when the midwife checked the head being engaged but she did it higher.. so now im thinking babys head is all the way down there! which is shitting me up even more and even worse im getting tighenings and BH's really bad .. arrgghh  im abit scared i wont be able to give birth naturally if i have got an abscess or an infection  *

oh dear becy! that sounds so bad:(
I really hope it stops hurting
I also wonder where sophie is


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I hope it goes or stops hurting at least  its horrible

And sophies okay shes text me back now  just busy 
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *I hope it goes or stops hurting at least  its horrible
> 
> And sophies okay shes text me back now  just busy
> x*

thats good about shopie, I haven't heard from ashley, i wonder how she is doing.
I hopefully it doesnt get any worse and starts to get better:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

aww becy :(:hugs:
i hope it gets better or the snow and stuff clears up so you can get to the drs!
it sounds nasty :(
i dont know about nottingham but here all the snow cleared up on boxing day, like "there you got your white christmas now we're taking it away" :haha:
and then started snowing again on new years eve just before midnight.. was kinda weird timing x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah iv not heard anything from Ashley sept from the last update posted about Sophia.. i hope everything is going well for her and her 3 little ones.. have to see if Jas can give her a text see if shes doing okay.

And yeah its going down abit but it hurts when i walk and ym theighs are hurting not looking good for me lately! lol and Anna the snow cleared up whenever it was after christmas.. but it snowed again friday i think it was really bad! and carried on yesterday so its thick with snow on our roads ! and ice! its not snowed today though but ment to be snowing again wednesday GREAT! lol i just want the roads to get cleared on my street so IF i need to go hospital i wont have a struggle! but no gritters are coming up our streets because there not "MAIN ROADS" and the grit bins are all empty cause people nick it and put it in buckets in there garage for personal use and its abit stupid!  .. so theres 3 hills to get to the bottom of my street to a main road and there all iced and snowed up  great init my mum couldnt even get up to see me the other day so we could go get my pushchair from the shop! grr 

Just hope the roads get cleared or something so i can get stuff sorted and not worry lol xx*


----------



## annawrigley

see if you can get the council to do something about it maybe? :shrug: youre due very soon its not good if its gona be trouble to get to the hospital! x


----------



## Jas029

I haven't tried texting her since new years eve and she never replied.. I just sent her a text now (FX)
Becy that sounds horrible, I really hope it clears up or something so you can get out! And yeah.. The doctors will want to examine that for sure... My doctor is an old man but he's been delivering babies for 20+ years so I feel completely confident with him but I was extremely nervous when I first had my pelvic exam :shock:
Normally I'd rather have a woman do that but hey.. He's experienced? 

MY RIBS HURT SO BAD TODAY!!! :cry:
My L/O isnt even kicking them and they just HURT.. When I fell a few weeks ago and bruised my ribs there on the side where he never goes (thank god :haha:) I really never had much pain with it after that but it HURTS so bad right there now..
I don't feel him over there at all though they just ache :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my doctor is a little Chinese old guy, i think he will be fun when delivering my baby, he makes the strangest jokes.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think i will have to be looked at cause midwife is coming tomorrow and if i tell her i think shell understand what it is if i explain it and shell know its infected straight away if i say its burst like it has and hurting.. so hopefully shell say i should get some antibiotics and im hoping i can go up to the drs and just tell him midwife said i need some antibiotics for it.. i spose if i have to be examined then i do  but i think hell take my word for it and midwifes specially me being in last weeks of pregnancy and stuff .. but i duno have to see what midwife says im crapping it  ! lol 

And about the snow its going down alot now and apparently the main roads are cleared its just our street  so thats good but its just hard to get down to the main road lol! the council wont do anything they wont re-fill the grit bins because people nick it and put it in there garage for personal use and basically there stindgy council are .. *


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> my doctor is a little Chinese old guy, i think he will be fun when delivering my baby, he makes the strangest jokes.

:rofl::rofl:
"i think he will be fun when delivering my baby"


----------



## EmziixBo0o

How is it today bec? u should look on google or something.. thats a thing i wud do lmaoo xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im in my middle box


----------



## Becyboo__x

*weird that is only 6 days till your 20 weeks!  i remember when we was talking about you getting half way !

And im okay its going down loads think the savlon helped! thank god but if its infected i think iv still got to get some antibiotics grr but least its going down .. i did google it i google most things  but it didnt help much  .. i feel so sick  my blood pressure keeps going mental i think at night my heart beats really loud and fast like its jumping out my throat!  and now i feel like death and like im going to throw up! plus im about in bits because my bump has suddenly shrank from last week  its just not going well for me .. all i can think is everything still is okay as hes moving loads and he was moving non stop last night but i dont understand why i look so small all of a sudden*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my heartbeat seems to be like that u no..
i fink im eating to much fatty foods..
glad its goin down!

ive got this HORRIBLE cold.. but it cant affect LO can itt :( LOL!
beccccc have u got the new littlewoods book the pram i want looks gourgeous in there but horrible on the internet?xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont know what it is with me cause i cant hack fatty foods anymore it makes me gag  like fry ups and all that  and whenever my mw checks my blood pressure its fine  so i havent a clue but i barely can breathe  .. A cold wont do anything to LO itll just make you feel 10x as drained   sorry to say 

And i havent got the catalogue  its best to go into a shop that sells pushchairs tbh instead of buying off the internet ill just say sorry if anyone else has done it over the net but personally its best to go out and try them out properley ! i went to ( precious little one ) its like a factory shop and i tried loads out.. and i found the 1 i defo wanted.

Iv posted my bump pics on teen bumps.. just want some comments on them  must be my hormones im about crying my eyes out looking at my recent bump am i stupid? *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohhh im gna sort myself out and take some new ones  

haha.. well this one i just love it :(

but if it breaks littlewoods pick it up and bring ur new one at the same timee xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My day gets better!
Just thought id go for a short walk as my mum says i need to see if i can get baby to move down more.. but i was putting it off cause of the ice/snow bad on my street but i thought id walk the dog and make him walk slow .. he actually behaved and didnt pull as hes abit hyper with the snow .. but he pulled down alot and i didnt walk far only down my street and back up and when i was walking down i ended up falling over  i knew it was going to happen i fel on my left side and im okay im glad i didnt fal front ways  .. i didnt want to even walk back up home cause i was scared i was going to fall again! but i couldnt ring my mum cause she lives like 45min away so i had to get the gutts to waddle back up the hill  .. and this stupid women was sat in her car on the corner of my street! YES A CORNER! .. being a dick she just parked up there and was shouting out the window at this little lad (was with her) who was throwing snowballs at windows  pissed me off how she parked on the corner when people are already cautious about the roads being slippy stupid women  luckily i got home without falling again  but i swear im having a bad day! *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

sitting on the end of the street letting her son throw snowballs.. was she shouting at yu?xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Today I called graco and ordered a part for a swing
its like a 300 dollar swing and my friend gave it to me but it doesn't work 
the part was 17 dollars so I really hope it works:)
Tomorrow I'm going to meet with my landlady to fill out the last of my paper work so I'm hoping everything will be ready for me to move in next friday. 
I'm praying to god it works out.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*No he wont at me he wa shouting at someone in this house  lol*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*The snow is like so bad here 4inchs deep  hope it goes or i cant get my pushchair! ment to have gone on weekend but couldnt and then mum came to me today and we couldnt again cause of the roads  oh dear .. i just hope the snow goes by my due date or ill proper shit it cause if i cant get to hospital ill have to have a home birth lol!  just been out to clear drive aswell for my dad when he gets home and iv proper done my back its aching like mad lol but i get so bored in the day and i cant go for a walk  .. Midwife came today and measured me and everything im measuring on scale and everything but the student midwife comes sometimes and she feelt for babys head and she didnt do it proper! she recons hes still 3/5ths engaged but i swear he cant be as its been 3 weeks since last appointment  but whatever floats her boat i spose  went through my birth plan and waters braking and everything was kinda boring lol but i love getting measured and stuff ! my bump measures on scale but my baby measures big  i think thats odd.. but hes just over 7lb now  so looking good.

Hope the part works for your swing preggo  and i hope all goes well with your landlord and you get moved in! 
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

woooooooo

10 daysss bec ;)
the day u cud b in labour + the dayyyy of my scan  Xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nah your scans 9 days  heehee
but i wont have LO on 15th trust me this stupid student midwife recons im still 3/5ths engaged when i cant be cause i can feel his head near my theighs! lmao im worried im going to be so much overdue now hopefully my waters will brake next week ! defo dont want to be induced xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh look at me loosing my memory
yess was 10 yday and today its 9 :D omg omg im sooo excited!
i got my moses basket yesterday
my friend gave it me
so me and mom just cleaned it and washed the sheets.. im going to put them back on after we've ironed them! :D its soo cuteeeeeeeeeee!!!!! and kierans got me a digital camera
all i need is a samsung lead for it  WOO
so i can put photos onn when i get the lead
and i need to take some bump photos.. even tho theres not alot there..
i wantt a bump :(

im SO excited  i just cant wait!

when i get my grant through going to get a pushchair,
its just a bouncer chair i need, a little swing.. and sleep suits, vest + to stock up on nappies! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ha i have a samsung cable 
but cause iv had a new laptop i dont know if i can even use my camera lol cause i duno if iv got to install the cd again but i aint got it haha.. might be able to download the drivers hopefully anyway !

And aww wait til youve had your scan till you buy things its nice to buy girly or boyish stuff instead of whites and creams even though my babys rooms creams lol  its sooo exciting hehe im looking forward to your scan to find out what your having and then ill be due in a weeks time hehe xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer my moms brought a few whites, they are soo boringg!!! lmao :D

hah im gunna have to go and buy one when i have some money should only be about a tenner i reckon xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv got a few cream bits and neutral colours but i was tempted to get things when i found out i was pregnant  couldnt wait til 20 weeks heehee some cream stuff are really nice i wish i could stay on team yellow cause bet its such a nice surprise on the day there born but then again i bet cant get hardly any clothes  lol

So angry just walked up to the chemist with my dad see if they had any clary sage or evening primrose and they was like " iv never heard of it"  stupid people and the pharmacy person whos ment to be "clever" looked at me like i was insane! grr i said im in late pregnancy and its to put in your bath to help you along and she was like no i havent a clue sorry  so walked up there for nothing .. she was like try a herbal shop  how the bloody hell can i get to a herbal shop there all in town and towns blocked off cause of the snow!  looks like im going to be overdue  

So bored aswell cant go out cant do anything exsept sit in all day watching tele or doing my exercises and drink my herbal tea *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmaooo like an old granny
muaha =]

aw the snow here has hit with a few inches
and the holee of birmingham stops moving for nothing ^o) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oooooo emzi when you go for your scan you know cause you love me and everything if youve got credit text me  im eger to know lol and dont worry i wont say anything but if you dont wana tell me then i understand ! I didnt want to tell anyone for a while like my friends from round here or on facebook just cause i wanted to keep them all wondering  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah like a granny! my stupid theighs and hips are stopping me from getting far aswell now silly baby pushing on me too much feel like a right cripple *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LMAO
yer il txt u off kies phone mines cut off can only recieve stuff not send :( Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ohh wel if you cant then just message me over facebook 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

god, I've been thinking about how FOB moved away with out saying anything to me, and its making me so mad.lol I wanna email him and bitch but then I don't see the point because the chances are he wont ever check his email. ahaha
I hate men...
my Ex and his stupid girlfriend got back together and he was like "I promise we can still be friends" well that was a lie cause I haven't talk to him in forever! grrr....


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol FOB hasnt been online in days iv been wondering where he was  and he hasnt got a new phone yet so i cant even find out .. but hes finally came online tonight says hes been at a mates cause hes been in a bad mood lol  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Men are stupid they drive me insane but we have to live with it i spose! 
and i have to be nice to him as its his birthday tomorrow *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

God, I'm SO ready to know if I got the apartment or not. the thing I hate the most is not knowing! 
I started to pack some things last night but then I thought "wait.. what if I don't move"
I REALLY hope I know by this weekend so I have a week to pack everything.
Moving with all this snow,and being this pregnant is NOT going to be fun! lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im sure youll get it if not then there nobs  .. but yeah with the snow they should get telling you so you can get sorted specially being in last stages of pregnancy .. i duno how bad the snow is where you are but its really bad here and its going to get worse over night  GREAT! lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its really bad here too.
I'm hoping its gone for next week..doesn't look like it tho

the only reason why I wont get the apartment is because the rent is just a little over the maximum that it can be because I count as a "single" person so I only get 572 for rent.. and my rent is 610, but when baby is here i should get like 800ish so it's stupid.. lol. I hate the government


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its stupid that is  .. i cant stand the council or anything like that they winde me up with all the stuff they say and come out with  .. as for the snow i really hope it goes but its ment to be getting worse till next week i just hope LO stays put even though id love to have him anytime now lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol awe, I know My mom keeps saying that Quintin is staying in there till the worst snow of the year 

are you still undecided on your LO name? or is it Jace?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha thats what my mum keeps saying now aswell but she wanted him here other week lol telling him to hurry up  she needs to make her mind up! 

And im not sure im just worried it sounds too much the shortened name of Jason.. even though people have said it dont but to me it reminds me of this guy at scool and hes a right plank .. i like other names but the 2 others people have told me there 'black' names  so i give up i just want a name thats barly used and everything but im useless with names*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what are the two other names?
and whats wrong with it being a "black" name ?

lol have you ever seen this video thinking about black names... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCdmiZyyGjQ


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent got a problem with black names but family seem to think its odd and FOB does too.. "/ 

The other names are Tyreece or Tyrell 
(i like the name Ty lol)*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

both are cute, I really like jace tho!
outta those 2 a prefer tyrell


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Miswel forget it cause FOB doesnt like any  he just says "hes not black yano" i did love jace but im slowly going off it cause of the whole jason thing i really wanted a set name for him but im totally swampt looked on every website i think possible! i just want something unusual and different .. like youve got Quintin and thats unique in UK dont know if it is where you are.. tell me some names from around your area cause i think they might be different to ones around my area ! *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

same here bec about the snow
gunna get worse overnight
all the kids went back 2 school today to get sent home half day x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Miswel forget it cause FOB doesnt like any  he just says "hes not black yano" i did love jace but im slowly going off it cause of the whole jason thing i really wanted a set name for him but im totally swampt looked on every website i think possible! i just want something unusual and different .. like youve got Quintin and thats unique in UK dont know if it is where you are.. tell me some names from around your area cause i think they might be different to ones around my area ! *

Quintin is unusual around here, but not unheard of.
hmm I can't think of any good names to help you out


----------



## EmziixBo0o

names names names :(

i love jace
forget FOB bec
its what u like
:\


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah im going off jace though reminds me of jason too much "/ everytime i say it it just makes me think of this goon i went school with.. its going to bug me now on finding a name i like cause iv looked so much!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> names names names :(
> 
> i love jace
> forget FOB bec
> its what u like
> :\

agreeed


----------



## Jas029

Gah I keep forgetting to check this as I'm stuck on the teen section :wacko:

My ribs hurt SOOOOOOOO bad the last few days its unbelievable!!
He wont even be up there moving around and they just ache.. :cry:

This morning while I was still asleep I was dreaming and he kicked my ribs soo hard I woke straight up flinching..
He also seems to be punching my right hip alot lately.. Stabbing pains.. argh! :cry:

Also, I had the same problems with people thinking something sounded like a "black name" like wtf why do I care? I'm not racist :growlmad:
One really bad thing about where I live.. It's abunch of racist rednecks..
I love the name Kiera and Damien both but FOB and alot of my cousins and stuff said it sounded like a "Black" name :growlmad:

I do like Tyrell though it would be cute to call him Ty for short :haha:
I think I'm still leaning towards Jace though xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not racist either just to clear that up lol.. just way FOB said it to me and he just doesnt want a name that he thinks a black person would have when babys white  .. but tbh who cares now days  Its good idea Tyrell cause id prob call him Ty for short cause i love that name anyways haha but im sick of going off names all the time why cant i just stick to a name like all you have lol! so picky aint i! imagine if i had twins or triplets i wouldnt know where to start *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Don't worry becy, I knew a girl who didn't pick a name till a few days after she was due (she went about a week overdue)
My mom wasn't named for a few weeks after she was born! 

yay in 2 hours I get go see MY(hopefully) apartment again^-^


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im in pain again :(
sorry im not trying to change subject i just dont know what 2 do with myselff!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm i just want him named when hes here dont want to be calling him 'him' for too long lol! .. 

And hope all goes well seeing your apparement again 

And Emzi why whats up? *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my back bec :( the pains
it seems tobe of a nightt


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Take some paracetmol? or have a hot bath 
if none of them work then ya just guna have to lye down and try sleep  iv got it bad now not had it start pregnancy but i just take some tablets seems to help alot
*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im gunna go doctors tomorrow tbh with ya :( x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think theyll do much for it  i get told to get heat pads for back pain but i never bothered cause i cant see it helping  .. if you go doctors hope can sort it for you .. it might even ease off in the morning x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i thought it would everynight :( lastnight reached its worse and noww its killing like madd x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Gah I keep forgetting to check this as I'm stuck on the teen section :wacko:
> 
> My ribs hurt SOOOOOOOO bad the last few days its unbelievable!!
> He wont even be up there moving around and they just ache.. :cry:
> 
> This morning while I was still asleep I was dreaming and he kicked my ribs soo hard I woke straight up flinching..
> He also seems to be punching my right hip alot lately.. Stabbing pains.. argh! :cry:
> 
> Also, I had the same problems with people thinking something sounded like a "black name" like wtf why do I care? I'm not racist :growlmad:
> One really bad thing about where I live.. It's abunch of racist rednecks..
> I love the name Kiera and Damien both but FOB and alot of my cousins and stuff said it sounded like a "Black" name :growlmad:
> 
> I do like Tyrell though it would be cute to call him Ty for short :haha:
> I think I'm still leaning towards Jace though xx

*You and Riley kicking you in your ribs! naughty baby lol i havent still had any rib kicks and i wont by looks of it hes too far down now i think its cause his feet/legs are tucked up near his head wel they was on my 4d scan haha and thats why i get kicks near my belly button and at the sides  im glad i dont get these rib kicks they sound painful! Im now feeling the weight of him though on my lower back and its hard to get up off the sofa now  x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> i thought it would everynight :( lastnight reached its worse and noww its killing like madd x

*Oh if its been happening for few days then go doctors i thought it just was tonight  i think all doctors would say is take paracetmol though cause with back pain there not much they can do which sucks x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh so annoyed. 
I bred my dog, and the lady owes me my stud fee of 200 dollars, and I thought I would get it soon as the puppys are born but now she's telling me soon as the 1st one is sold which would be about two months but i NEED that money! 
then my mom came home and I was like "can you drive me to bring all my paper work in tomorrow" and shes like "I don't know we'll see " and I'm like "well mom I want to get this all worked out so I can move"and shes like "I don't really wanna go anywhere"

god she drives me INSANE.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=[ oh useless arnt theyy x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh dear 
all my family drives me up the wall think its my hormones though but they dont back down cause im pregnant they just agrivate me twice as much lol swear its on purpose.. my family wont drive me anywhere this is when i wish i could drive! as i need to get my pushchair picked up but i cant because of the snow  and i wanted to go to a supermarket but i cant cause of the snow! grr*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my hormones been okay apart from tonight i wana kill kieran 
hes bludi fucked off 2 his mates house! after he said i would see him tonight x


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> what are the two other names?
> and whats wrong with it being a "black" name ?
> 
> lol have you ever seen this video thinking about black names... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCdmiZyyGjQ

:rofl::rofl:lmfao @ V'lanta'la'mana'ma'nisha and GUUUUUUUUUUURL
that made my night :rofl:

sorry ur still in pain em :(
iv been feeling awful today too.. been dizzy and sick and headachey since about 4 today and my back and neck are killingg me cant get in a comfy position :( i feel like such a lump lol.

bec yeah jace always did remind me of jason, but i dont mind the name jason :haha: but if you do i could see itd be a problem..
but i think if you said to people his name's jace theyd always just assume it was short for jason!
ya never know, you might just look at him and "know" what to call him ;)
xx


----------



## annawrigley

oo yea also..
noah was lying right above my belly button earlier and could see a little bump where he was, its happened before but he moved before i could get a picture of it but i did today..
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-01-05at2138.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-01-05at21392.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-01-05at2139.jpg
can you see?! haha or is it just me :blush:
the dent is like where my belly button is and the lump above is him :happydance: dunno what part of him though im rubbish at working that out but probably his bum or something if hes head down i guess :haha: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I see anna, Quintin likes to sit to one side of my bump so it looks really werird
my belly does the wave now when he moves its fun to watch.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ill b okayy :\
and no might just b the lighting x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh dear
> all my family drives me up the wall think its my hormones though but they dont back down cause im pregnant they just agrivate me twice as much lol swear its on purpose.. my family wont drive me anywhere this is when i wish i could drive! as i need to get my pushchair picked up but i cant because of the snow  and i wanted to go to a supermarket but i cant cause of the snow! grr*

awe I know it just drives me insane. lol I only ever ask for rides if its some place I need to go. I bugged her enough she agreed to take me tomorrow. ahah chances are tho I will wake up and my step dad will have taken the car with him to work for the day:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh 
*Ex boyfriend rant*
he breaks my heart all the time, tonight I talked to him for the 1st time like a week or so, and he asked me if i was 100% sure the baby wasn't his andi said yes.. (last time we were together was like month before I actually got pregnant) anyway hes like "if it was mine i was going to ask you if i could move in,and leave my girlfriend" 

god, i wish it was his baby sooo bad, I wish i wasn't so stupid and slept with FOB


----------



## Jas029

Lol, Anna the lump is there it's not just you..
I have one right there too!!! :haha:
It appears when I tense up my stomach I keep meaning to get a picture of it because it sticks out and the sides around it cave it.. It looks really really odd but I can't get a picture of it by myself I'd have to get someone else to take it..
It's been there for like 10 weeks now I swear he squirms and kicks alot but that lump is always still there!!!
I'm guessing its like his back/butt but I honestly don't know WHY he would be in that position for so long and never move but I don't know what else it would be! :shrug:

Haha, Rome I get the wave across my belly sometimes too:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sophie text me this morning saying..**

"Just got out of hospital from staying overnight as a severe uti was causing contractions. they stopped the contractions and ive been sent home with medication and put on bedrest."

She wanted me to let all you know *


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> awe I see anna, Quintin likes to sit to one side of my bump so it looks really werird
> my belly does the wave now when he moves its fun to watch.




Jas029 said:


> Lol, Anna the lump is there it's not just you..
> I have one right there too!!! :haha:
> It appears when I tense up my stomach I keep meaning to get a picture of it because it sticks out and the sides around it cave it.. It looks really really odd but I can't get a picture of it by myself I'd have to get someone else to take it..
> It's been there for like 10 weeks now I swear he squirms and kicks alot but that lump is always still there!!!
> I'm guessing its like his back/butt but I honestly don't know WHY he would be in that position for so long and never move but I don't know what else it would be! :shrug:
> 
> Haha, Rome I get the wave across my belly sometimes too:haha:

i find it so cool :blush:



PreggoEggo said:


> ugh
> *Ex boyfriend rant*
> he breaks my heart all the time, tonight I talked to him for the 1st time like a week or so, and he asked me if i was 100% sure the baby wasn't his andi said yes.. (last time we were together was like month before I actually got pregnant) anyway hes like "if it was mine i was going to ask you if i could move in,and leave my girlfriend"
> 
> god, i wish it was his baby sooo bad, I wish i was so stupid and slept with FOB

:(:(:( that must feel so horrible :hugs:
its kind of the same with one of my veery distant exes (i was 13) we didnt sleep together so theres not like a chance the babys his but he used to say stuff about how he'd be a great daddy if only it wasnt gareths etc (he hates gareth) and just after id got pregnant he said he'd be my 'baby daddy' but i knew he didnt really mean it and now he barely talks to me :shrug:
xx


----------



## Maddiee

girls. if only's wont help. 
you're both gonna be great mums. 
we all are. :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

PreggoEggo said:


> ugh
> *Ex boyfriend rant*
> he breaks my heart all the time, tonight I talked to him for the 1st time like a week or so, and he asked me if i was 100% sure the baby wasn't his andi said yes.. (last time we were together was like month before I actually got pregnant) anyway hes like "if it was mine i was going to ask you if i could move in,and leave my girlfriend"
> 
> god, i wish it was his baby sooo bad, I wish i was so stupid and slept with FOB

:(:(:( that must feel so horrible :hugs:
its kind of the same with one of my veery distant exes (i was 13) we didnt sleep together so theres not like a chance the babys his but he used to say stuff about how he'd be a great daddy if only it wasnt gareths etc (he hates gareth) and just after id got pregnant he said he'd be my 'baby daddy' but i knew he didnt really mean it and now he barely talks to me :shrug:
xx[/QUOTE]

awe, I'm sorry you don't talk anymore, theres no chance its my exs baby, I been over the dates so many times hoping maybe....but its like whole month apart so theres now way. =( I hate FOB.

*
awe poor sophie! *hugs**


----------



## EmziixBo0o

can somebody tell me what happened with sophie :o did post it on our other STM but nothing .. x


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> can somebody tell me what happened with sophie :o did post it on our other STM but nothing .. x

she went into hosp last night cos a severe UTI was causing her to have contractions :( shes on bedrest now xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

UTI? i no ill sound dumb but whats that :\ xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> UTI? i no ill sound dumb but whats that :\ xx

urinary tract infection i think x


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Urinary-tract-infection-adults/Pages/Introduction.aspx :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh my god :O hope shes okay xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol emzi i told everyone what happened lol i just said what she told me in the text annas prob right i didnt ask what it ment or anything cause i feelt abit silly if i asked lol but hopefully shell come on here soon but shes on bedrest so im not sure 

I hope im not in hospital next wednesday! iv got my midwife appointment and she said if my urine sample says its got something in protein/glucose etc then iv got to go hospital  but dont see why cause everything else is fine just i had protein before and tuesday had glucose  they recon im eating too much sugary things lol but i just eat what i feel like eating 

Is everyone doing okay?
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im annoyed, kie said he wud stop all this knokin me on the head last minite, and hes dun it past 2 nights :\ x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Knocking you on the head? 
lol explain x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

like
sayin hes gunna see me..
then last minite sayin "im goin ryans n stayin" orrr "im chillin tonight"
.. he was at ryans last night, and when i met ryans sister i really didnt like how she was going on with all the lads.. and the fact they had boyfriends didnt stop her .. even the fact i was there!

so i feel really shitty when i know hes at ryans, just hope he isnt there tonight :( x


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 
Hes prob acting off still like cause he prob hasnt got round to it that theres a baby inside you.. but he should soon wel he has to and he needs tor realise you need him more then ever right now (wel dont NEED him but obviously you wana spend time with him etc) it gets worse as pregnancy goes on with hormones just dont let him take you for an idiot  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

he has tho.. hes been sayin he cant wait for "bump" tobe here + stuff.. :\
i really dont know he said on new years "new start ye? im sorry 4 everything n i promise ill stop" :| x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey everyone. 
I got all the paper work signed and handed in today for my apartment! so pray that I get it! i should know by friday.
tomorrow is my "big" doctors appointment where we talk about my birth plan so thats exciting :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hey, hows everyone today?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

heyy.. glad u got the paperwork!
1 step closer ;)
im okay, back pains and stretchmarks on my boobies! and i thought id prevent them :( lol
how are u x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Feel like CRAP!

Lool im proper fed up with this stupid health visitor she said she was coming 16th december.. she never turned up or rang to say she wasnt.. so my dad rang there office up and the women said that shes poorly and wasnt coming  (THANKS FOR THE PHONE CALL TO SAY SHES NOT COMING!!) i waited all day and got up early for her to come etc.. then she sent me another letter saying 6th january she could come .. did she come? NO .. this time i got a phone call saying she cant come because all the staff have been sent home because of the snow.. fair enough but my midwife still managed to do a home visit the day after she was ment to come and it was heavy snow then  .. so this morning iv got another letter saying 19th january! WTF 3days before im due! i could do insane is she real? i feel like ringing and cancelling and saying id rather her just come after iv had baby.. shes only coming to introduce her self and blabber on  i hope LO comes before my due date now so then it wont matter about her! until she has to see baby after etc .. But GRRR! 

To top it off i just feel sick keep getting heartburn at night and i feel like im going to throw up and my chest just burns  

Sorry about the essay lol! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg bec she just messes u around ! just cancel it, i would say your buzy that day :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If i ring and cancel it i can see her saying shell come week before and i cant get out of it .. i might just not cancel and see what i feel like on the day lol if i dont feel up to it i just wont answer to her .. she can do things like it to me so why cant i lol.. but if i feel ok then ill just get it over with i think but IF she ends up not coming again then she can balls cause shes already made her self look bad and my friends told me shes dead nasty! so im dead nervous now cause ill be on my own and im not dead confident! and shell prob ask about where babys sleeping etc and im guna have to tell her were moving soon so its abit of a mess "/ .. ill prob have to change everything anyway when i move so i wont even see her again  LOL x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Preggo your full term today 
Oh and my mw talked about my birth plan tuesday but it was really stupid she didnt even ask me what i wanted and what i didnt she just basically explained what will happen in labour and at the hospital and then explained all the different drugs i can have for pain relief  and then told me about my waters braking and what to do when it happens and then about inductions .. she asked me who my birth parter was going to be but that was about it i thought they would ask me loads more things *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg if shes nasty i would be thinking fuckkk thisss xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep init and you have to deal with them til ya kids 5 iv heard but they dont come see you all that time they only see you once a week after babys born i think .. but then after you have to go doctors id guess to the HV to have baby weighed every now and again .. i dont mind doing that just cba with her coming round when babys only few days old i will want to bond and rest  .. and when i move shes just guna complain about that cause its guna be a huge mess changing doctors and moving further away from the area i do now x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh god didnt think we had to see them til the babys 5.. all know is the midwife comes out like for 2 visits after the babys born?xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its different in some areas so i havent a clue.. but midwife doesnt see you really after youve had baby well mine wont be i dont think.. i change over to health visitor instead and she basically just comes after babys born to check everything is going okay and answer any questions you have  spose there just there to support you and everything.. you only have to see them to start with they just are there to support your child til there 5 years old but i dont think they say anything after first few weeks of baby being born or do anything.. im unsure though i havent even been told much about her  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arr ..ill just wait and see what they tell me lmao xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*you prob wont get a letter through or anything till later on or you might not even get one some people dont till after babys born.. but if she wants to meet you before hand then itll prob be anytime after 30 weeks x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:\ ohh lmaoo.. how crapp haha il ask my mom wen i cant be bothered tomovee x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i asked my mum and she just said i bet its all changed since i had you and your sister lol and i think it had cause my mum said she didnt see one till after baby was born  i should of asked midwife about her but she didnt seem to say much when i told her shes not came twice she just tuted and shuck her head lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmaoo! my midwifes madd
shes so funnyy x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Preggo your full term today
> Oh and my mw talked about my birth plan tuesday but it was really stupid she didnt even ask me what i wanted and what i didnt she just basically explained what will happen in labour and at the hospital and then explained all the different drugs i can have for pain relief  and then told me about my waters braking and what to do when it happens and then about inductions .. she asked me who my birth parter was going to be but that was about it i thought they would ask me loads more things *

I talked to my doctor yesterday about my birth plan. He gave me notes to carry with me at all times so when I go to the hospital they know everything already. 
OMG:blush: I got tested for strep b yesterday....they have to swab your bum and your vag...TMI but the doctor asked my mom to stay in the room! and I was like omg. I know she going to see lots more at the birth it was just super awkward ...then my doctor started talking to me about my discharge! and my mom was like "gross" lmao.

one thing that pissed me off about my doctor is i was telling him I don't want forceps used at all, and he was like "no I'm really good with them blah blah" :growlmad:

also my choices for pain relief are.. morphine,epidural and some needle thing that can numb my whole downstairs, like at the dentist...just not my mouth.lol

sorry that was long.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Did you HAVE to have strep B? cause i got to chose and i opted not to cause it wasnt really a big deal to me or something lol there was a few tests i didnt have to have because midwife said im not a risk of stuff so i just didnt have them i only had the down symdrome one .. i havent had anything put up my bum or fluflu  i would be so embarrest if i had to see a man in pregnancy lol  im glad i see a women and shes really nice lol but i spose men can be nice but id just feel abit awkard lol

Well i said i definatly dont want epidural but that was because i dont like needles in my back iv got a pheobia sounds silly but i really dont like it lol im not a fan of the needle in your hand for the drip that freaks me out but i know you normally have to have that lol.. but i said i wanted gas and air and if i want something stronger then i wanted this new drug they inject into your theigh and that numbs bottom bit lol and they said its really good so i was like  its abit pointless doing a birth plan cause i know itll just go how it goes if i want something stronger ill just say yea to things lol! Oh and i dont want foreceps either  big NONO theyve got this other thing now called a ''kiwi'' its like a small sucktion thing she said that just helps baby out sounded scary lol i just hope baby comes out naturally and i dont need any of this stuff there saying! lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Yea, I had to have it, I didn't get asked before I knew it my pants were off and I was being swabbed!:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol .. i got to chose what i wanted and what i didnt everything i had to have was done by blood tests or urine samples  lol i never had to be swobbed! *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your lucky! 
lol it wasn't that bad only cause my mom was there ahha


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha yeah they usually make you lye on one of the bed things and shut the curtain while doing it? lol iv only ever had something done swab wise when i went to hospital for a STI check .. (dont ask lol me and few friends went for it to be on the safe side) but when they did them swabs they hurt! im guna be a right wimp when it comes to baby coming out of me lol i think im most scared of tearing *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no curtain, they just put a little blanket over me.lol 


*Everyone it is confirmed I'm moving out on the 15th *
I might not have internet for a little bit ,but I'm not sure


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh gosh  i would of been abit funny with that  

And woo ! glad youve got a sorted date! .. i might not have the internet after monday either.. cause aol are being arses saying we cant pay month by month after the phone weve got to set up a 18month contract but we dont want to cause were moving soon and well be changing everything  Hope you get back on the internet before Quintin arrives! i hope we can sort something so i can get on or i wont be able to introduce my little one properley *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well, I will only be living 10 min walk from my moms so I will be able to get on the internet.
also, I had this swing my friends gave me and it wasn't working so I had to order a part for it and it cost 17 dollars and I was worried that wouldn't fix it, well I got the thing in the mail today and it works!
The swing is like close to 300 dollars and I got it for free other then 17 dollars:thumbup: I love it!!
So far today is going really well
 



Attached Files:







gracoswing.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh thats really nice! not seen one like that before i like it cause its got that thing where baby siits and puts feet through ! glad it works aswell! *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

it does so much, lol its 6 speed, plays a heart beat sound, music, and you hook up your ipod to it:S lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats good they usually cost quite alot ones that you can plug ipods and mp3s into i was looking at mamas and papas ones with that but i opted agenst cause of the money your lucky to get it off a friend for free ! some babys dont like bouncers and swings aswell hope mine likes its bouncer or ill cry!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know, If I didn't get it from a friend I would have never of bought it, it cost way too much, I bought a used basic swing for 20 dollars before I knew I was getting this one

I hope Quintin likes swings and bouncers . lol I have like 3 different swings:S I'm only take one to my place and leaving the two other at my moms tho. cause I have no idea where I would put that many .

any signs of labour becy? have you lost your mucus plug?
at the doctors when I got swabbed TMI he said I had lots of discharge and it could be my mucus plug or infection.:( so I hope its the 1st . I didn't notice anything tho:S


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv only got a bouncer i think ill buy a swing when hes able to sit up but im unsure if to risk it cause can see he wont like it lol! but i need to get something he can sit in when hes able to so i can do stuff while hes in a safe place and i can watch him same time.. 
My bouncer is boring lol i got it off ebay 2nd hand its a maclaren one just one that rocks and vibrates so they can fall asleep..

And no signs i just keep getting shooting pains down below and my theighs are hurting and my lower back .. but thats to do with him engaging i think and obviously he weighs quite abit now estimated 7lb 2oz  i just keep getting him pushing and its always pressure on my left hip i dont understand that.. I havent lost my plug i asked about this and it dont matter if you dont you can lose it in labour lol! iv had alot of discharge though and i think thats the start of mucas plug and things getting ready. Have you had any signs?

The snow has came again started about 5pm and its covered the floor even more grr and our dustin men havent even been last week and i dont think theyll come tomorrow either its pathetic *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i wishh we would have more snow here xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You can take the snow from our end  its proper covered and ment to be carrying on tonight! just hope it goes before baby decides to come or i wont be impressed *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lol aww :) .. 
its funny how everything stops whens theres snow lol, u not getting one of them baby swings bec?xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Emzii you can have our snow here as well! 

I've had no signs, shooting pains, lots of braxton hicks at night but thats about it.
My bouncer is real cute, its one of the 1st things I bought.

do you know how long you have to stay at your hospital if everything is good becy?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Braxton kicks are pratice contractions or something arnt they ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I might get a swing but i cant get out to look at any cause of the snow  so ill have to order offline which i dont like doing cause they will end up not coming i bet cause of the snow and the hills to mine! but aswell i dont have a clue how much money im going to have iv got to make sure i save 50 for a provisonal cause i promised id go down town end feb .. i can see me not going lol.. 

I havent had many braxton hicks if im honest? iv only had a few but not recent i just get sharp pains downstairs and pushing  its weird lol .. 

Erm.. hospital im not sure midwife told me that if everything is okay i can go within 6hours after labour i think but if i need to stay or i feel i need to then i can stay aslong as possible but im hoping to get out asap .. what about you?*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*And yeah braxton hicks are pre contractions i cant exactly say what they feel like though all i remember of mine was like tightening pains and belly went hard for few minutes x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohh wow, i hope everything goes okay for all of us so we can get out of there lmao..
has anybody heard off ashley ? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nope i havent i was going to say is Jas okay aswell iv not heard from her in awhile but i think shes been on and shes been on msn too..  I think Sophies okay shes just busy and on bedrest like i said before but  

Hope there all okay *


----------



## Jas029

On the topic of discharge(TMI sorry):
I don't know if I'll even notice the mucus plug because I've had soo much discharge during pregnancy it's horrible I gave up and just wear panty liners (Pads but not so big) these days it drives me nuts!:wacko:

Also:Congrats on full term/So close to labor..
Oh man.. I'm getting so close myself.. Scary :wacko:

Riley is such a pain! He'd be squirmin and moving like crazy so I'd turn my webcam on and point it on my belly and he'd go dead silent.. Not a single move unless it was like wayyy far down(Like last night he was favoring my left hip (oww)) where nobody else can see it..
Idk how he knows! He does it like every single time I try to catch it on cam..
I even had my shirt pulled up when he was doing it before I got my cam and he was moving still so he didn't know from that..
He's so stubborn like his momma :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I hope my internet dont go monday or ill be proper pee'ed off!! ill be bored out my mind aswell lol im so sad i have to come on here everyday lol tbh i end up missing loads stuff aswell but too many people having there babies its confusing me lol..

Another thing which annoys me is people who have c-sections or book to be induced early .. (Not if theyve had previous problems or they have medical reasons etc etc) but if they have them just because they cant wait till there due date! i mean i cant wait for mine but id rather baby be in there whole 40 weeks then be born week early because i want him to lol!*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i started putting liners on cause i keept getting wet patchs sorry TMI but true and midwife said i should use liners to see if its discharge or my waters leaking so i took her advice but im not used to wearing them lol as for periods i use tampons lol.. 

And with the silence thing my LO moves loads and i think ooh ill video this for after hes born to show people and soon as i start to record he just stoped and cant see anything! lol they must know !*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, my BH are just like my belly goes tight and hard for like 40 seconds or so. I only notice them when I touch my belly(which I'm almost always doing)

ya, Quin moves lots until someone elses hand is on my belly. its rare that anyone gets to feel him.

I'm worried about not having internet, I will be so lonely:(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hope yur internet wont get cut off bec + preggo i hope they fit yours quick enoughhh


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Mine probs will cause aol being arseholes and not let us pay month by month over phone no more grr! but were defo not signing up to a 18month contract when were moving in like 1-2 months at latest! 

Wel if im not on then you know why lol but if anything happens with me ill let you know Emzi.. 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yerrr :D deffoo!!

haha, i cant join in the discharge conversation because i havnt got that far yett :D haha x


----------



## Jas029

I'm adjusted to wearing them as I wore pads now and then with AF.. Normally stuck to tampons..
:wacko:
The discharge makes me so sore and itchy it drives me nuts!! I hate it :cry:

I don't know how our L/O's know but yeah I thought it would be cool to have a video of when he's going nuts in there to show when he's older but every time I get my cam he stops.. I'll even push around to get him to move and I'll find a hard spot where he is and just push and jiggle it and he doesn't move!! 
He's just like his momma :dohh:

EDIT:Also, Btw anyone elses L/O get the hiccups constantly?! He has them atleast twice a day no joke..
Just afew weeks ago I never felt him hiccup but I felt every other little movement then all the sudden I suddenly start feeling them down on my pelvic bone and in that region (Weird feeling for sure)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I know what you mean about the discharge making it be itchy aswell .. but anyone would just say it sounds like thrush  but ya not even going to know if youve got that unless you get doctor to look and tell you lol or you might get away with just saying youve got it and they give you something cause i dont think we can have like canasten duo (sp?) But its doing my head in cause i want to keep it tidy downstairs cause i dont want to go into labour and have a bush  but i cant see down there anyway lol and i just get shaving rash cause its proper sensitive down there now  so ends up being sore and twice as itchy  cant win! 

And as for hiccups mine has them all the time just about i feel them in my bum mostly lol or on my pelvis i think he must be hungry swollowing too much fluid! lol he should just come out and then he can have all the milk he wants ! 

Had a terrible night last night  couldnt sleep proper keept having dreams about my ex not FOB though.. and it drives me crazy cause it makes me think of him and everything  which i really rather not! And then at 2am my stupid next door neighbour (hes really old and basically has to have nurses come round and ambulances 24/7 to look after him hes not got any medical problems or anything just because hes old) .. basically 2 district nurses came in 2 cars an ambulance came and then a police car came .. the police man ended up banging on the door and windows of his house cause they obviously couldnt get in.. and he ended up smashing the window to get in  and then having to board the window back up..  dont have a clue whatw as going off but why do that at 2am! im glad my LO isnt here yet or id be going ape! and in the end he didnt end up going in the ambulance so im guessing he was fine .. but all that noise and banging just not right gladim moving soon! bloody phycos lol*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Yerrr :D deffoo!!
> 
> haha, i cant join in the discharge conversation because i havnt got that far yett :D haha x

*Your second ticker is 1day ahead 
just thought id say incase you didnt know but your 20 weeks tomorrow aswell  half way there! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, lol shaving my ladyarea is like doing yoga! its so hard to do, I can't even see down there. ahaha.

I'm not sure if Quin gets the hiccups or not, sometimes I feel something that might be them, but then I'm not sure.


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh and i dont want foreceps either  big NONO theyve got this other thing now called a ''kiwi'' its like a small sucktion thing she said that just helps baby out sounded scary lol i just hope baby comes out naturally and i dont need any of this stuff there saying! lol *

agh yeah i really dont want forceps either looks horrible :wacko: but sometimes they like have to do it if baby isnt coming out and stuff...
and the suction thing iv heard of that i really dont want it either cos iv heard of babys skulls getting like crushed into a different shape cos they're so soft and having like a weird shaped head for life! :wacko:



Becyboo__x said:


> *And with the silence thing my LO moves loads and i think ooh ill video this for after hes born to show people and soon as i start to record he just stoped and cant see anything! lol they must know !*

haha same! i think they must!! its really weird, and its the same if other people try to feel him move as well. like its a secret lol 
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah iv heard the same with the foreceps though about the head getting put into a weird shape and it dont go down for awhile or sometimes it wont cause there so fragile when there newborn etc .. i know if they have to help get baby out then its best to let them so babys safe but it just dont sound too good lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Names​*

These are the names iv got on my mind so far .. 

Jace Jack
Denny Jack
Tyrelle Jack
Mason Jack
Rory Jack
Shay Jack


*Fob likes..*

Brandon
Bradley
Kenzie


Anyone else suggest anymore for me 
im really struggling and as the day gets closer i just think i wont have a name for him and i really wanted a set name cause i think if i dont chose one hell be born and i still wont have a clue! cause im not 1 of them people who will look at my baby and a name will be there straight away :(!

HELP! x​


----------



## annawrigley

i love Rory!! thats my favourite out of those definitely. :thumbup: goes really nice with middle name and surname too (is he having your surname?)
i like all the ones FOB likes as well tbh but i guess you dont if you've put them on a seperate list? :haha:
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha yeah i dont like fobs choices there not like a proper no no .. but not my first choices lol i picked kenzie but i decided it was abit too chavy 

Grr im talking to fob now and he doesnt like rory haha he says it reminds him of rory the tiger is it? that animal thing at haven .. his sister loves it lol 

Hes said he likes Shay, Tyrelle and Mason but im not keen on Mason as much anymore lol.. but i do really like Denny because its different but i know no1 else will lol same with Tyrelle no1 seems to like that exsept me  i know its my choice but i dont want to name him something thats overtop or anything lol! and i think hes having my last name but fobs last name is Hufton anyway so begins with same x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Pfffft lmao
fob just told me im *NOT* calling him Jace 
hes now decided agenst it as all his mates have said its a girls name :wacko: but it isnt iv looked it up on internet and its male Jacey is a girls name.. I know i can ignore him and call him what i want but id prefer us to agree on one :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Grr im talking to fob now and he doesnt like rory haha he says it reminds him of rory the tiger is it? that animal thing at haven .. his sister loves it lol*

haha yeah rory was actually really near the top of mine and FOBs list that we agreed on but decided against it because of rory the tiger as well!! :| haha



Becyboo__x said:



> *i know its my choice but i dont want to name him something thats overtop or anything lol! and i think hes having my last name but fobs last name is Hufton anyway so begins with same x*

yer i know what u mean everyones like "youre not with him anymore why dont you just change his name completely?" but it'd feel wrong, like it was a decision we made together when i was still with him not as a couple but as parents :shrug: if that makes sense! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like Rory,denny and jace:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*FOB dont like any of them 
im totally swamped now cause he dont like Jace .. that was my orginal choice and it was my back up if i couldnt think of one! i just want a name we both agree on cause hes still guna see him alot and stuff  i think im never going to find a name *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe you will find a name hun, don't worry.


----------



## Jas029

Like the other girls said, Love Rory!
My little cousins named Mason who's.. coming up on two years I believe.
He's so freaking adorable I saw him in august when it was just a few of my family members knew at my other cousins (His uncle's) baby shower.. (Ok, not really his UNCLES baby shower since hes not the one having the baby but yeah :haha:)
He was so freaking adorable he kept wanting to sit in my lap..

Sorry went off topic :blush:

FOB is a push over and went with whatever name I liked.. I went with Damien for awhile but finally he spoke up on that one saying it sounded like a "black name".. but eventually took that back as he noticed how frustrated that made me :haha: (He really is adorable but I just don't want to be with him)
I know it's your child and you can name him/her what ever you want but it's always easier when other people like the name as well.. 
Alot of my family disliked Damien and it drove me up a wall.. They all like Riley though and all call him that and talk to my belly saying his name (SO awkward :rofl:)
FOB is happy with Riley James and that's his only "say" in it.. All the names he told me he liked I had cousins that were all named that (Huge family is a pain in the ass when looking for baby names) and so I gave up with anything he suggested..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Names​*
> 
> These are the names iv got on my mind so far ..
> 
> Jace Jack
> Denny Jack
> Tyrelle Jack
> Mason Jack
> Rory Jack
> Shay Jack
> 
> 
> *Fob likes..*
> 
> Brandon
> Bradley
> Kenzie
> 
> 
> Anyone else suggest anymore for me
> im really struggling and as the day gets closer i just think i wont have a name for him and i really wanted a set name cause i think if i dont chose one hell be born and i still wont have a clue! cause im not 1 of them people who will look at my baby and a name will be there straight away :(!
> 
> HELP! x​


Rory jack :D i love
and kenzie + bradley! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Like the other girls said, Love Rory!
> My little cousins named Mason who's.. coming up on two years I believe.
> He's so freaking adorable I saw him in august when it was just a few of my family members knew at my other cousins (His uncle's) baby shower.. (Ok, not really his UNCLES baby shower since hes not the one having the baby but yeah :haha:)
> He was so freaking adorable he kept wanting to sit in my lap..
> 
> Sorry went off topic :blush:
> 
> FOB is a push over and went with whatever name I liked.. I went with Damien for awhile but finally he spoke up on that one saying it sounded like a "black name".. but eventually took that back as he noticed how frustrated that made me :haha: (He really is adorable but I just don't want to be with him)
> I know it's your child and you can name him/her what ever you want but it's always easier when other people like the name as well..
> Alot of my family disliked Damien and it drove me up a wall.. They all like Riley though and all call him that and talk to my belly saying his name (SO awkward :rofl:)
> FOB is happy with Riley James and that's his only "say" in it.. All the names he told me he liked I had cousins that were all named that (Huge family is a pain in the ass when looking for baby names) and so I gave up with anything he suggested..

My mom and sister are ALWAYS talking to my belly, I don't like it :dohh:
Everyone in my family love the name Quintin, but lots of my friends don't.


5 more days till i get the keys to my apartment!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

youu excited eggo?

a good week for us pair ay!
i find out the sex of the baby + youu get your keyss!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I am excited, I really hope I can get internet


so exciting emzii, what are you hoping for?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I really dont mind
before my heart was so set on a boy, but i really dont know..people keep saying what do you feel it is? but i dont know =\ i think it might be a girl. cus i had a dream about giving birth + carrying LO out in all pink stuff :D

i hope you can get the internet tooooo! we all neeeed the updates


----------



## Becyboo__x

*All my family thought i was having a girl because my mum has 2 girls her sister has 2 girls and my mamar had 2 girls and her sister had 2 girls.. LMAO so it works out for me to have a girl in genes.. but obv FOB's side took over  his family is 2 boys and 1 girl in each family lol i find that abit odd tbh  

I had feeling i was having a girl but then on the day of my scan i got a feeling i was having a boy just was a weird feeling lol .. i think i got my hopes up too much about a girl i wanted to buy pink dresses and everything  

This week best go fast ! im so excited 1.To find out what your having emzi! i hope they can tell you and your LO shows his/her bits off lol! 2.Cause preggo gets her keys  and 3.Because ill have a week to go  

I have a few more names guys be honest 
Im in love with the name Kenny.. (i know no1 else will like it though)

Others are Finnley,Frazer,Shaquille and Olley*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I have a few more names guys be honest
> Im in love with the name Kenny.. (i know no1 else will like it though)
> 
> Others are Finnley,Frazer,Shaquille and Olley*

i love finnley & frazer!! :D omg you're so close!!!!
was at midwife today and he's head down now apparently :thumbup: hope he stays there haha xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not so sure on Finnley my mum loves it and wants me to use it lol but i know fob wont like any so im just calling him what i want now hell av to deal with it lol!

But Frazer is 1 that was at top of my list when i first got pregnant but i never thought bout it much.. I want him to come im ready now .. my evening primrose capsules came today and my clary sage oil .. iv took 1 tablet and it made me feel weird haha.. and then i massaged this oil into my belly and i got lower back ache and i feelt sick and hes moving none stop! now im abit scared haha! 

Glad hes head down now Anna! he probs will stay that way ! mine seemt to stay down since 20 weeks apparently and thats odd i think but when he moves around it dont seem hes head down if that makes sense cause i get body parts sticking out of me each side  but mines engaged so he shunt be breech or anything now 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Morning everyone:)
Quintin has been head done for awhile now too.
yesterday my mom and sister kept poking my belly and Quintin kicked them so hard!
I thought his little leg was gonna go right through my belly it hurt!


----------



## memysonand3

=) anytime now hunny


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Becy has back ache grr and bump ache! 
dont see how i can be like this for the next 11days! but maybe i will be haha hope not or its going to be painful 

Going to buy a swing hopefully thursday  havent a clue which yet haha was going to just go to argos and get one but think ill be going babies r us now if the weather stays okay! lol and im going to buy this baby bath its in the shape of a whale  its kinda kool tbh! 

Hope everyones okay 
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, I didn't know they also had babies r us over there:)
I did some shopping tonight and bought a set of dishes for my apartment:)


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Like the other girls said, Love Rory!
> My little cousins named Mason who's.. coming up on two years I believe.
> He's so freaking adorable I saw him in august when it was just a few of my family members knew at my other cousins (His uncle's) baby shower.. (Ok, not really his UNCLES baby shower since hes not the one having the baby but yeah :haha:)
> He was so freaking adorable he kept wanting to sit in my lap..
> 
> Sorry went off topic :blush:
> 
> FOB is a push over and went with whatever name I liked.. I went with Damien for awhile but finally he spoke up on that one saying it sounded like a "black name".. but eventually took that back as he noticed how frustrated that made me :haha: (He really is adorable but I just don't want to be with him)
> I know it's your child and you can name him/her what ever you want but it's always easier when other people like the name as well..
> Alot of my family disliked Damien and it drove me up a wall.. They all like Riley though and all call him that and talk to my belly saying his name (SO awkward :rofl:)
> FOB is happy with Riley James and that's his only "say" in it.. All the names he told me he liked I had cousins that were all named that (Huge family is a pain in the ass when looking for baby names) and so I gave up with anything he suggested..
> 
> My mom and sister are ALWAYS talking to my belly, I don't like it :dohh:
> Everyone in my family love the name Quintin, but lots of my friends don't.
> 
> 
> 5 more days till i get the keys to my apartment!Click to expand...

Both my grandmas like awkwardly bend down and talk to my belly even in public.. And not quietly either :dohh:
They just like bend down with no warning at all and rub my belly and be like inches away and shout "Hi Riley it's your great grandma!!!" or something.. Ugh :wacko:

Also congrats on the apartment! :happydance:


----------



## Jas029

Ok so I really never go over to third tri to the February forum.. but I decided to post and ask about if any girls has had their L/O's already and such..
My post got completely ignored not ONE person responded to it I feel so left out :cry:
-Sigh- Oh well..

So I had another doctors appointment today (Well yesterday since its almost 4AM here :haha:)
My doctor is still out due to knee surgery so I saw the other doctor that's in the same building as him and ..Ugh I don't know what it is about him but it makes me soo glad to have the doctor I do.. (Who hopefully I'll see the appointment after my next)
I decided to go ahead and ask him about engaging since I've been feeling pains and the pressure like all the girls describe.. Well after measuring my belly he said it's to early for him to be engaging normally and he isn't yet..
HE NEVER EVEN FELT AROUND AT ALL :growlmad:
He barely pressed down on my pelvic bone when measuring and nothing else.. I don't know what it is about him but I just don't like that man at all.. He didn't seem caring or interested in anything.. It makes me love my doctor so much he's so caring and nice...

I'm not listening to that man I think Riley IS starting to engage already even if it is in/out alot.. It explains what I feel perfectly..

Oh man I can't WAIT to get *my* doctor back I hope to god he's the one that delivers my baby!! :wacko:

Sorry little bit of a rant there :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sometimes that happens i hate it.. some people tend to be favourites in certain threads and always talking and when someone else talks ya just get ignored or something.. Tbh i feel abit left out in january thread cause im like nearer to the end of the month and loads people have had there babies early or at start of the month lol its worse if someone due after you and have there baby dead early on spose its getting jealious but im guna be the overdue one  and everyone guna have there babies i might cry heehee

My midwife didnt feel mine engage until i was 34+5.. and they say with first babys they engage quicker but some dont engage till your in labour its not a big deal.. i thought it was a big deal and i wanted him to be engaged lol but its nothing honestly it doesnt mean labours guna come quicker or anything unfortunatly cause they can become engaged really quick! .. and this student midwife who feelt last time said i was the same amount engaged as i was at 34+5 but i was 37+4  so i think she did it wrong tbh but iv got another appointment tomorrow and im hoping my normal midwife will do all the measurements etc as im used to her lol .. but i havent even lost my plug hardly yet or had hardly any BH's this is why i think im going to be overdue  really dont wana be induced !!

Hopefully he might come friday week before like scans say lol but if not id love him to come on his due date or few days after dont wana go the full 10 days over want it to happen naturally 

Any signs of anything yet Preggo?

x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ashley! how are the girls all doingggg???!?!!!


anybody heard off sophiee xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Id text Sophie but i feel like im bugging her all time 
got to check my credit too might have to get some more *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Not many signs for me:( I feel like I'm gonna go over due. 
I get BH at night but I've been getting from from 30 weeks...and I will only get one or two a night.
my doctor said after feb 5th we will talk about getting induced..I don't want to wait that long but thats only 7 days over so I guess thats not too bad.
Everyone in my family thinks Quin is going to come early..but I don't think so.:(:(:( 
I want my baby now! I don't wanna wait anymore. ahaha


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel iv got til 1st feb and im being induced lol 
All my family thought id be early and scans have said i should be a week earlier cause hes 'big' but tbh i think its all talk it seems he weighs big for 37 weeks but what they say and what baby comes out as is a diff story! .. My mums now said ill have him on or after my due date because im nearly 39 weeks not much chance hes going to come before now specially if im not getting any signs ! but then again some people dont have signs and there waters just randomly go and then get contractions etc  

Im fed up now though could do with something happening im constantly tired aswell im on iron tablets and they do nothing! ment to help aswell*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lets hope we dont go overdue!!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lets hope we dont go overdue!!*

:dust:labour dust for the both of us :dust:​


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I need sending some BH's! and some pains lol something people will not proberley wish for but i really want some signs of things moving along.. im just hoping tomorrow hes more engaged and things are going the right way + i dont have to go hospital with my high glucoses grr!


 ON TIME DUST FOR US BOTH! *


----------



## Jas029

:haha: You girls..
I'm sooo hoping I don't go over because I don't want a March baby I want a February baby!!! 
I feel like he's gonna be early but I don't know if that's what I really feel or just what I WANT to happen :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol .. i thought and wanted him to be early .. but i think thats just what was in my head tbh.. it depends tbh id say if you get alot of BH's and like pains then might come early or on time at least! or your just unlucky and get it and be overdue  .. i dont exactly want a feb baby because all my familys birthdays are in feb!  so im hoping he comes january i might even ask if i can be induced 31st january 1 day before there ment to leave me lol! But tbh iv heard that you can go into labour without a warning like waters randomly brake and then all the pain comes lol x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy, maybe me and you will both end up with feb babies and if jas comes on time then all 3 of us can have feb babies


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont say that!!!!

I dont want a feb baby lool its just typically how its 1st feb that ill be induced on! ill find out properley tomorrow cause i havent a clue if ill have to see midwife again or itll be when im overdue for sweeps  Nothing wrong wiith feb babys like but i really want him in january cause too many family birthdays in feb! *


----------



## memysonand3

lol ladys you are great i am prayen god will send you both into labor at the same time lol and withen a say three day period 

update for you girls elouisa has to have the heart surgery they are doing it today sophia is waiting two weeks to do the second part of the surgery because the doc is impressed with how well she is healing =)))) lynette is just chugging along she is my chunk at 4lbs 6oz =) cant wait to take them home oh and becy if you would like accurate updates add my gma donna on face book we have the same lastname xoxoxo miss you girls 

jas get your phone fixed i miss txtn you =) 

xoxoxo love you girls


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good to have an update ashley! 
I'm happy to hear the girls are doing better, I hope elouisa surgery goes well.
Hows cole?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Dont u lot go on the other STM thread anymoree?

haha
i posted sumink about hospital bags..

Omgg alllll the best people are born in feburary ;)
thats all i can say  my birthday is feburaryy

2 MOREE SLEEEPS :D
WOOOP


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Dont u lot go on the other STM thread anymoree?
> 
> haha
> i posted sumink about hospital bags..

ive just replied to it :flower: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Dont u lot go on the other STM thread anymoree?
> 
> haha
> i posted sumink about hospital bags..
> 
> ive just replied to it :flower: xxClick to expand...

haha me too :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol ladys you are great i am prayen god will send you both into labor at the same time lol and withen a say three day period
> 
> update for you girls elouisa has to have the heart surgery they are doing it today sophia is waiting two weeks to do the second part of the surgery because the doc is impressed with how well she is healing =)))) lynette is just chugging along she is my chunk at 4lbs 6oz =) cant wait to take them home oh and becy if you would like accurate updates add my gma donna on face book we have the same lastname xoxoxo miss you girls
> *
> jas get your phone fixed i miss txtn you =) *
> 
> xoxoxo love you girls

I miss texting you too but I can't!
I have to wait for my grandma to pay the bill and she's not looking to do that anytime soon (I posted the story somewhere else.. I think it was in your thread I'm not sure :blush:)
Anyway I told my parents now is a REALLY bad time for me to be without a cell so hopefully if she doesn't pay it soon I might get a new plan or something.. I don't know but I know my parents don't like the idea of me being without a phone when I go into labor so hopefully I'll have one again in the next few weeks.. Hopefully..

And I'm so glad your girls are doing so well, They definitely take after their mother! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Has anyone heard of nipple stimulation to start labour?
I been doing that and it gives me BH but soon as I stop they stop so It doesn't seem to work for me:(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont go on the other thread i feel lost no offence to anyone as i still want to talk to all you who iv got on facebook and on here etc but like theres loads people that join and i just get lost with names and who people are and then i dont seem to be able to click with everyone lool  

And i give up trying things to help labour nothingsa happening for me  iv seen about nippe stimulation but its abit silly haha id feel a moron sat there rubbing my nipples   doubt itll help anyway prob turn me on lmao .. best way is to have sex? but its off list for me cause im not sleeping with fob just to try help labour cause its using him really lmao and i dont exactly want to get back with him so think im just going to let nature take its course.

Off to see midwife in minute see what my little heffalump has been up to lol hopefully my glucose/protein levels wont be up!  or ill have to either have bloods or go hospital! grr .. hope not cause im picking my baby bath up from argos after there its soo cute  shape of a whale 

1 day to go Emzii 

Im now in single digits woohoo  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Grr forget that about me going to pick up baby bath so angry .. iv reserved it at argos and obv if you dont go and get it it doesnt matter they just put it back in stock for other people.. but i proper wanted to go get it and everything! and now my dads saying we cant go cause of the roads! omfg im so annoyed now proper let me down cause he not even go asda where i wanted to look at some baby stuff aswell...

Luckily im going tomorrow out with my mum IF she actually takes me if not im guna go mental cause im sick of being stuck in house all day everyday not being able to go anywhere .. i was guna just order this bath online but then i thought no prefer to go out and pick it up so probs wuda had it by now! 

Sorry im abit pissed off now cause dads just walked in and said all this crap to me *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*For emzi..

Pre-preg and then 13weeks-31weeks*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hope everything goes good at the midwives
ya, nipple rubbing didn't work for me last night, I tried, lmao I got loads of BHs that went no where=(
I hope you get your baby bath. I hate depending on other people for rides places, I wish I had a car.
you know how I'm moving on friday? Will my step dad was talking my mom about having a date night friday...and I was like "well I need help with my stuff" and he started bitching at me. I just stopped talking. If I wasn't 8 months pregnant I would move all my stuff myself but I can't REALLY hate depending on others. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Everything went fine hes still 3/5ths engaged but they say hes going to 2/5ths hes just in a awkard position  lol so hopefully by next week hell be fully engaged cause its been a week since my last appointment and hes more engaged today  not got another appointment till 27th january thats to discuss sweeps and being induced  but they said hopefully ill have had baby by then lol .. Didnt get the bath my dad wunt take me cause of the weather stupid arseole hes had half day off work to take me midwife but we cant go get that cause apparently the town bit isnt stable to go to  stupid man so hopefully ill get it tomorrow when my mum comes to take me out lets hope the snow doesnt start again..

Its weird cause my mum/dad wont let me carry anything anymore lol even when i was in early stages they would always be like carry light bags not the heavy ones and anything needed moving theyd say theyd do it instead of me pulling and pushing things  but i like to do things my self so i end up getting angry lol! If they dont help you with your stuff then thats really unfair! specially being 8 months pregnant and having alot of stuff to move id guess! Hope they help you move your stuff
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *For emzi..
> 
> Pre-preg and then 13weeks-31weeks*
> 
> 
> View attachment 56681
> View attachment 56682

i looked on faceboook :D hehe..

i hate how people commented yu "look how bigg u r"
godd !


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Girls
curry + long walks?!?!
yu not heard them ones!!

and yes
1day 
this time tomorrooooww ill knoww :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv tried curry and i cant go for long walks  cause its too icy 
iv tried clary sage rubbed on my bump and bathing in it .. im taking evening primrose tablets now .. and im drinking raspberry leaf tea and doing my excersies to move him down more twice a day! dont think theres anything else possible to try! best thing is sex like i said before but i cant do that lol*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmaoo
just invite FOB over
and put it on him
hahhaa!! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol this is where you actually do need the boyfriend haha when you want baby to come but it might not even work tbh.. but it seemt to for alot of girls.. i wunt lead fob on cause he still ''loves'' me and if i asked him over for a shag hed do it i know he would but hed think i wana get back with him lol.. but he actually was abit creeped out when we was together about doing it with a bump lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

tell him to do ya doggy
rough lmaooo sorry TMI :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lmfao wel hes always rough anyway gets too into it i think lmao and if im honest hes got quite a big one.. LOL people will ask why i left him but tbh its not all about the size of that  he was okay in the bedroom prob my best lol just dont feel like i love him lol .. i havent seen him since like just before christmas lol dont think im guna till i have baby now dont even know how hell react to holding baby for first time and seeing him etc 

Youve got onto a TMI subject now  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha after askin you what it is bless ya!
lmao
if its not rough + fast + hard its not propa SORRY TMI again hahahaaaaaaa 

im browsing asda, its really goood youu nooo

https://direct.asda.com/Philips-AVENT-Newborn-Starter-Set/002645792,default,pd.html


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i agree tbh lol i still count people as iv sleept with them though even if it wasnt like omg amazing lmao! you have to have your shit ones .. LMAO

And asdas got loads good baby stuff i just cant go no more cause the asdas round me are all in an area where its blocked off by ice and snow lmao grrr!! *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv got 2 sterillisers my antie got me a electric avent one with like 6 bottles with it and some more stuff .. but she got it free from her work when they shut down anyway.. and i brought a tommee tippee one cause it was half price  but im using tommee tippee bottles so i cant mix and match lol was selling the avent one unopened and everything on ebay but no1 wanted it lol so iv now got 1 for me and 1 for jay to have lol*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i was with a lad for 3 years, then wen we broke up i was seeing this one then i met kie..
gotta say ive trained kie up, and my first (Billy) had a massive cock 
omg :) was just amazing! what can i say tho, kie knows how to use it now lmaoo TMI againn ohhh i give up apoligising lmao

look at thiss bec!! https://direct.asda.com/Red-Kite-Lets-Fly-a-Kite-Playgym/002656271,default,pd.html 

we had more snow today i just hope kie can get here! because there be worse in morning when its iced over, buses are still running tho so cant be to badd.. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha you make me laugh!

I was going to get one like that might be same one actually i cant remember! lol but i loved it cause its all neutral colours i didnt want to get all blue stuff or all pink .. And its stopped snowing and raining here but i know full well in morning roads guna be icy as fuck and i aint guna be pleased cuz my mum not come up i bet and i need to get out of this house lmao proper want my swing and baby bath aswell lol!*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

they the only 2 things you need?
that playmat matches the little chair they need, is it ther bouncer chair ?
its got teddys on from argos, ill show you :)

well bec what can i say! its the truth
+ i wasnt being bigheaded when i said i improved them LMAO! he just knows how i like it  LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Good news everyone!!
I justcalled the internet company and they will be installing my internet at my apartment on friday! 
so I can still be on bnb all the time.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wooo!


----------



## Jas029

@ the subject above (I'm sure you can figure out which)
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Also, Yay for internet! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its Emzii shes abit dirty  

And i think its all i need haha i dont need them tbh iv already got a bath but its just boring lol got it off a mate for free so no loss really.. and my bouncer was 2nd hand and it pisses me off dont stay upright so guna gt a swing instead lol.. all i need i think after that is powdered milk but i dont know when your ment to get that cause of the best before dates  lol

And woop on the internet! iv still got mine too we get 3 months free and then there halfing the price for us so ill be on whenever now x*


----------



## annawrigley

LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

we all have neeeds  lmao..

awww u got ur bath free! thats gooood!!

the 8oz bottles are only 1.29 by me! so decent aswell! and brand new.. obv lmao. any of you got a bodycare? thats where they are..
teats are gooood! gunna have to grab some i think..


ANYWAYY :D

90 PERCENT
IM HAVING A GIRLL !!!!

A LITTLEE PRINCESS :D

is it more than likely a girllllll if they say thatt xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats on having a girl!
When they told me Quin was a boy she said "I can't be 100% sure, I could be wrong but he is a boy, If I'm wrong you can come back and tell me,cause It will be a 1st" lol

Gosh! so much to do today and tomorrow:(
I have to pack the rest of my things,go to doctors,drop papers off at the hospital,clean my old room, and clean my new couch,call my landlady...
then tomorrow, i have to MOVE, 
I'm ready for this to be all done!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> Congrats on having a girl!
> When they told me Quin was a boy she said "I can't be 100% sure, I could be wrong but he is a boy, If I'm wrong you can come back and tell me,cause It will be a 1st" lol
> 
> Gosh! so much to do today and tomorrow:(
> I have to pack the rest of my things,go to doctors,drop papers off at the hospital,clean my old room, and clean my new couch,call my landlady...
> then tomorrow, i have to MOVE,
> I'm ready for this to be all done!

hehe i just hope she is a girl
otherwise he will be going home in pink :) lmao..

aww :) worth it in the endd! whens ur internet getting fittedd?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sometime between 12- 5 tomorrow. I hope the person comes early, I hope I don't have to wait around at my apartment all day tomorrow.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohh no :( you moved everythink in noww?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope, I don't get the keys till tomorrow morning so thats when I be moving everything in


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh no :( 
i hope people are helping x


----------



## annawrigley

congrats on the girrrrrrl em :D:D xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thank yuu anna :D
im so happy
kie keeps callin her princess
bless him hes gone to work + made sure he took his picture, even left all his stuff ! so the photo was obv main thing on his mind,

she kept putting her hands infront of her face
she moves so muchh
seen her punching me :D
and i had like a pain this morning, the midwife said her head must of been there a few days + im bruised from where shes been headbutting xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe so cute! glad your ultrasound went so well.
My step dad is driving me insane!
I have clean my couch, and hes keeps bugging me like "I'm ready for you to clean the couch blah blah." lol like do it yourself then!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:o oh no
tell him your do it when u can be bothered! Lmaooooo

stepdads ay .. hate them!

.. yer they was trying to look at the lip and nose but she wasnt letting them i was worried somethink was up xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe don't worry everything is probs fine, Quin never lets anyone see anything they want! he moves around too much

I cleaned the couch while my step dad watched. wtf.. oh well its done now, so I don't have to worry.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stepdad a wankerr by anychance ? i hated mine. was so glad when him + mom broke up x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my step dad is the worst! 
he REALLY tries to be nice, but we just CAN'T get along
he is mostly the reason I need to move out.
My mom and him were broken up for a year and half they got back together when I got my BFP .


----------



## EmziixBo0o

BFP ?? 

my stepdad tried with me, but i was younger then + he really used 2 loose it with me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> BFP ??
> 
> my stepdad tried with me, but i was younger then + he really used 2 loose it with me

BFP = big fat positive (when I tested pregnant) 

awe, yea, my step dad and mom been together for 10 years or so now, never liked him, as I got older I've learned to deal with him better but sometimes I just want to kill him :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wana see your new scan Emzi!! 
or cant you get it on pc?
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant get it on my wires broke, kierans took photos on his new phone he got today ( big bum thrills for him! ) and ill get him to put them on tonight on faceboooook + to tag me x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey girls:)
So I get my keys to my apartment at 10 tomorrow. I have lots still to do tonight 
I'm packing all my light boxes in my moms car tonight so I don't have to do it in the morning.
I went to the doctors today Quin is still headdown, and I don't have strep b or any other infections :)
I have so much to do the next few days=( and my feet are soo swollen lately:(

Becy any signs of labour right?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Woooo! let us know how you get on tomorrow when your there and settled and everything i actually wish i applied for a council house earlier on now for my own space but i left it and left it  silly me lol!

Iv had blood tests and my wees been sent off to hospital to check if iv got an infection! grr if i have then dont have a clue what theyll do cause im abit too far along to be taking courses of antibiotics or whatever will clear an infection! Glad you havent got anything wrong !

No signs tbh i had a bath in clary sage oil and put it on my bump afterwards .. and then had a RLT and he wouldt stop moving and giving me pains down below that iv not had badly before and then iv had a achy back all day but i dont think anything is going to happen just yet  What about you? x*


----------



## annawrigley

whats the raspberry leaf tea like becy? i told my mum i was gona get some on sunday cos then il be 32 weeks and she was like its horrible !! and she drinks loads of weird herbal teas and stuff..
is it that bad?!
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I didn't think RLT was bad, I don't have anymore tho, and haven't been to the store that has it 
I get loads of BH at night but they never get stronger or closer:(
My doctor said if i did have infection they would put IV antibiotics when I went into labour.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its one of them things you either like RLT or you dont lol.. im not a fan of herbal teas tbh i like tea and coffee lol but i dont really like hot fruit drinks  .. i didnt like it at first but iv been drinking it since 32 weeks so .. nearly 2 months its grown on me and i put sugar in mine cause it makes it abit sweet rather then watery .. i havent got many left the stores not close to me either dont know weather to bother getting more or not but it might help near my due date lol! Id just try it Anna and if you dont like it then dont drink it  but hold ya nose if you want to  i dont know if its had an effect on me it makes some people have BH's alot .. it makes my LO move alot and lately it makes him push down so looks good!

Grr i can see hospital or doctors ringing me and saying i need antibiotics or iv got to go in cause i bet iv got an infection cause my midwife wunt stop going on about somethings wrong with my wee i was just like wel sort it out then lol! dont wana be in labour and somethings wrong !*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I have been dating getting more RLT, its just theres only one store I know that has it and its like way out of my way. lol

this is the last morning of me waking up in my bedroom at my parents . so crazy.


----------



## annawrigley

think il just try it with sugar then :thumbup:
do you get it from health food shops? like tullivers/holland & barratts or whatever?
im watching "the worlds strongest child & me" atm its so messed up! like 6 year old bodybuilders with 6 packs :shock: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> think il just try it with sugar then :thumbup:
> do you get it from health food shops? like tullivers/holland & barratts or whatever?
> im watching "the worlds strongest child & me" atm its so messed up! like 6 year old bodybuilders with 6 packs :shock: x

I got mine at like bulk food store? haha

I think bodybuilding children is so gross, there bodies can't handle that its so unhealthy! :sick:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I get mine from holland and barrett  i dont know where else does them but there the proper ones from holland and barrett i dont think there very strong but there the best ones they must be strong lol i have to leave tea bag in for 2mins at least sometimes longer.. You prob wont like it but its worth a shot ! and id say dont make it like a normal cuppa if you have a cup full .. i use a smaller cup cause itll be too watery tasting if yu have a big cup. 

I watched that last night it made me feel physically sick that little boy his dad making him lift dead heavy weights! and then when that man made his 3 YEAR OLD GIRL!!! do 4 hours of lifting a day! i was about crying when she lifted them cause she wimpered  like it was painful .. funny how she ran off and wanted to play with her toys aswel shows she didnt want to do it! .. And then that man and women saying when there oldest daughter leaves home or whatever there training there 3 year old to replace her! so basically they only had kids to be selfish and use them its horrible 
x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You take 3year olds to the zoo or playarea or disney world not make them suffer lol*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:)
rawr!

yu all okayyyy x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh! so I'm in the middle of moving! NOT FUN. 
I got my internet step up but my brother is being super asshole!
I can't move anything and hes acting like I'm being lazy
I told him I have to run out in a half hour to make sure I have money for food for the weekend, and hes like "well then I'm just going to go home if your just gonna take off!"
sorry I need help , I hate this. I hate not being able to do anything!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Does anyone find this abit wrong..
on this thread in teen section just someone started asking how old you are and how far along you are etc.. and someones wrote in there and said there 13 and have a 4 week old baby... im not nasty or anything like that but 13 and got a kid! i only started my period when i was in like year 7 so i was proib like 11/12? i just think 13 is abit young 

Sorry about your brother being like he is with you preggo all siblings seem to want to annoy each other thats why im glad my sister lives away now lol .. but shes become loads nicer to me now im having baby :] And i know what you mean now especially bending down to pick things up it was hard half way through but now its worse its hard to sit down and stand up again!
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

13 years old? cant be right, surely some law on it?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I got my 1st period when I was 11, so 13 getting pregnant can happen


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Obviously you can get pregnant i didnt mean you cant or anything some people start there period in last year of primary but its rare.. but it is illigal really cause your ment to be 16 to be legal to have sex.. but i cant say anything i had sex when i was like 14? something around there and i got pregnant when i was 15 nearly 16 with a guy who i was with for quite a while but i lost the baby. But 13 is abit young to have had a baby i think .. at 13 you should be enjoying your self with friends and all the exams that you have to do and the stress of it all  .. spose everyones got there own opinions on it but its abit young i think your body isnt even developed properley never mind to carry another human being *


----------



## Jas029

*Keep in mind girls, I DID conceive at 13.. *

Ofcorse, I matured quite early.. 
I'm glad I turned 14 before having Riley and also.. Many people don't pay attention to what the law is :haha:
It's like 17 to have sex here in Missouri.. Not that anyone even follows that..
Most girls I know around here lost their virginity between 12-16 :wacko:
(yes, I've met girls that started having sex at 12 :shock:)

TBH yes I think 13 is young specially if your body is not matured but I lost my virginity at 13 so I'm not one to talk.. 
(Also, I believe I started having my period at like 11? I don't remember exactly :shrug:)

Quick edit: I've met 13 year olds that weren't matured at all.. like still has the body of a 10 year old boy so to speak :haha: On the other hand I've met ones that have a body of a 16 year old (Myself as an example)
Then again I've met 16 year olds that have the body of a 10 year old boy 
All depends on genes and how matured your body is.. In my case my body is perfectly healthy for pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> * I watched that last night it made me feel physically sick that little boy his dad making him lift dead heavy weights! and then when that man made his 3 YEAR OLD GIRL!!! do 4 hours of lifting a day! i was about crying when she lifted them cause she wimpered  like it was painful .. funny how she ran off and wanted to play with her toys aswel shows she didnt want to do it! .. And then that man and women saying when there oldest daughter leaves home or whatever there training there 3 year old to replace her! so basically they only had kids to be selfish and use them its horrible
> x*

yeah and when they said theyd been training the older sister from the day she was born, putting little weights on her arms and legs the day she was born!! :wacko:



Becyboo__x said:


> *Does anyone find this abit wrong..
> on this thread in teen section just someone started asking how old you are and how far along you are etc.. and someones wrote in there and said there 13 and have a 4 week old baby...*

yeah shes just joined, i was a bit curious of it tbh. i dunno just got a weird feeling.
might be totally wrong maybe she is 13 with a kid! just.... hmmm suspicious.
and jas you do seem ALOT more mature than 14 and tbh i dont look down on you at all! i know you're younger but i dont see you as any less mature than any of us and i forget your age most of the time cos you're just the same as us :haha: but this girl must have conceived when she was like 12 or only just 13 at the oldest and that sounds crazy young to me :wacko:
xxx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Does anyone find this abit wrong..
> on this thread in teen section just someone started asking how old you are and how far along you are etc.. and someones wrote in there and said there 13 and have a 4 week old baby...*

yeah shes just joined, i was a bit curious of it tbh. i dunno just got a weird feeling.
might be totally wrong maybe she is 13 with a kid! just.... hmmm suspicious.
and jas you do seem ALOT more mature than 14 and tbh i dont look down on you at all! i know you're younger but i dont see you as any less mature than any of us and i forget your age most of the time cos you're just the same as us :haha: but this girl must have conceived when she was like 12 or only just 13 at the oldest and that sounds crazy young to me :wacko:
xxx[/QUOTE]
I saw somewhere she's 14 in a week so yeah she conceived at barely 13..
I get a kinda odd feeling.. I don't know I keep expecting something to come up and she turns out being a fake or something :shrug:

Also thanks! :blush: I feel kinda left out on BnB sometimes because I'm the youngest but yeah I really haven't acted my age since I was like 10 and I always fit in with people at least 2+ years older then me most of the time :haha:
:hugs:

EDIT: Damn, I tried to edit it and screwed up the quotes.. Hehe


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I didnt mean to say anything towards you Jas lol sorry 
just gota be careful who you make friends with on this aswell cause theres alot of people that are new members and say theyve got a kid or something and they blantly havent and you can tell straight away well i can they just seem dodgy.. some people must have no life tbh to join a forum and get pics of a random kid or family member and use there pics to say they have a kid of there own  i dont understand it if im honest.. lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Some people 13 are mature but tbh there bodies arent and i just dont know why you would want to be thinking of having a baby really really young.. i hate it if someone wants a baby dead young and they actually do it.. its not really fair on the kid  maybe age is just a number and alot of people dont like abortions but i just think of all the older people who cant have babys or theyve lost babys several times 

I dont mean this to any of us just to confirm lol dont want anyone thinking im offending them or anything cause im not xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so I woke up in my new apartment, I miss my house:'(
my dog cried all night.
i know its gonna take some time for me and him both to get use to it
its a nice place tho, it's just different haha.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww eggo :( your get used to it, your be too buzy soon to even miss it there anymore..

well yu do have to be careful of fakes on BnB =\ so yu never know x


----------



## Jas029

Aww, Rome :hugs: I bet it's really quiet there compared to your moms! :haha:
I think it would be nice to get away from the chaos.. ofcorse I still have years before I'm going anywhere :haha:

Also, whoa the threads open? :wacko:

Becy did she ever say it was an accident/planned/ect? I haven't seen anything on it..
And yeah.. It's amazing how many people will come on forums and live a total fantasy world.. Especially on here when someone like fakes a MC it's so so horrible :cry:
Some people can be so desperate for attention it's truly sad :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent seen anything i just saw it on a thread i wrote on it when i was like 20 weeks i think  people just recently found it and been introducing them selfs lol.. I dont understand it if im honest i dont know why someone would want attention by faking a MC or having a baby  its weird lool!

And i opened the thread but no one else will join dont think just cause when were not preg anymore i dont know if we will stil talk on here unless we are going to? 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yuu best! or ill have nobody too talk toooooooo


----------



## Becyboo__x

*i ment when all of us arent pregnant anymore lol 
like when weve all popped.. but iv realised if there another section in baby bit we can make another to stay in touch when all LO are here. (Cause this is pregnancy buddies)

Ill still come in here till youve had your Emzi just hope all the others do aswell  
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well, I hope we all still talk when we have our LOs. If not I would have no one to talk to 

God, I', not getting use to living alone at all! 
I woke up last night and couldn't go back to sleep cause I missed my dogs.lol
I only moved out with the one cause the 2 other are family dogs, I'm gonna walk over my parents for dinner tonight cause I'm bored of my cheap food already.lol


----------



## memysonand3

aww prego i am sorry and lol we are given away a little pom i hate him but i am not a dog person really expecially when they yap all the time grrrrr love you all there is an update on the threadbout me if you all are wonderen


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, lol 
I just walked home but my family isn't even here! lol
it's like a 10 min walk and I was DYING! my dog didn't wanna walk so I had to carry him! lol
too bad I didn't buy a double stroller, lol my dog could sit in one seat and Quin in the other!ahahaha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

where is everyone? 
Becy are you having your baby?!
lol


----------



## Jas029

Whoa it's silent here!!
I went to see Avatar in IMAX 3d today with my dad.. we had to drive to another city to go see it.. It's like a 2 hour drive.. My dad was driving like a complete psychopath on the way back we made it in an hour 1/2 he was doing like 10-20 over the speed limit the whole time and riding peoples bumpers/ect :dohh:
I seriously thought he was trying to kill me :shock: He always drives like this but I figured you know.. I'm his daughter.. Pregnant with his grandson... Shouldn't he want to be more careful?! seriously?!?!
I hope he doesn't drive like that when Riley's here or he's going to be learning lots of nice new words to call people.. :dohh:

On the other hand!! Once we got back I napped on the couch and was dreaming and suddenly I had this horrible pain under the left side of my ribs through to my back and it was almost like a cramping type pain well ofcorse my stupid mind played it out like I was going into labor..
I can't remember exactly what happened but it didn't end well I know that and I woke up with the pains still in my ribs/back and it hurt soo much damn that couch :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im stil here iv been talking on the other STM thread alot more 
i usually come on all day cause iv got nothing better to do  .. iv been wondering where people are though not seen you around preggo but i know you must be busy .. and emzi iv not seen her 

I wont be on in min cause health visitors coming at hal 10 and my mums coming before she does to tidy up abit  cba with this health visitor im crapping my pants!! lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas, did you like avatar? I've seen it twice 

yea,I've been busy with my dog, he cries for hours at night:( My mom said to give it till the weekend then we are gonna talk about what to do with him =(

Quintins room is all put back together,I'm still not use to living alone, I find dinner time is the hardest cause I'm use to sitting with my family.=(
Maybe it will feel more like home once Quintin is born.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

;) im here
had a bluddy buzy weekend

kierans beena nerd again
brought me a ring
cried
and begged
cus i was like
i cant do this anymore cryin + evryfink :)

ha
so i dont even know whats going on anymore
i give up
its like a merry go roundd!!!!!!

haha everytime i dont see becy on here or facebook i think shes in labour lmaooo


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Youll know if im in labour haha .. 
basically go on my profile on here and itll say when i was last online and what i last went on thread wise.. 

but i will be texting you anyway so you dont need to worry unless something bad happens like my phone brakes  but ill write numbers down out my phone that i need most incase that happens lol and id use jamies phone x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ahaha :) is he going in the room with yu now bec? 
im going to hve my mommmy + kie x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I want to go into labour already!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Not sure .. im aloud 2 people in the room and who ever in waiting room apparently not loads people  but like family members .. my mums my birthing partner.. but i wanted jamie to cutt the cord tbh but hes abit iffy about blood and stuff lol and i wasnt so sure of him coming in at first incase i got too stressed and angry lol my mum will be able to calm me down but jamie wont lol and then im abit worried about pooing when giving birth  be abit embarrest for him to see that  

Im not too embarest around him but thats because hes seen me naked anyway many times .. im just okay around him i spose lol.. but aswell 1 time we shaged and i came on my period! (dont know why but there was blood everywhere lol)  not good at all  feelt so stupid but was funny cause we was at blackpool at caravan all sheets were covered and lot  

What a story that is  thought id share it with you all anyone else got any stories *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha ive had that lods!
im so comftable with kieran now!
but i dont want him 2 see me shit
it would be really embarrasing but apertly they just get rid of it + make no fuss


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lmao I don't want anyone to see me shit.
My mom is being my birthing partner shes so excited cause she gets the day off work when I go into labour :S I think she thinks shes gonna be relaxing!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

urm
ive got little pains down below, any idea what they are?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol my mums guna be in for murder specially cause im a wimp and ill be moaning and probs crying at ever little thing that happens to me LOL! they apparently make a joke about it or they just clear it up quick so theres no fuss but tbh who evers in the rooms stil guna know youve done it  i dont want anyone sept the mdiwife or doctors looking down below tbh dont fancy jamie looking for baby coming its not a pretty site really lol..

And i havent a clue Emzi.. only thing i feelt at 20weeks+ is the odd kick .. i feel pains down below now cause his head is engaged and its painful when he moves or pushs on me .. might just be movement low and touching or putting pressure on you for a bit  im unsure
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think I'm gonna scream my head off in labor ! I keep asking my mom if i can be as loud as I want.lol!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont want to make any noise  .. id feel stupid if i screamed dead loud or something im guna try hold it in cause hospital can say to you to calm down and stuff lol .. my friend was swearing and lot dead loud when she had hers but i wont be doing that  .. im wanting labour to come soon as but im abit scared of what to expect cause its one of them things you just dont know what its guna be like all you hear is that its painful and when babys coming its like a burning sensation  but then iv heard that its a nice feeling when baby comes down the birth canel and out  cant see how it is but hey ho lol!*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i feel her move lodss :) i have for weeeeks but its more now like kie can feel it abit too..

its weird might be growing pains someone said to mee?

mm i hope i dont shit
if i do i hope it isnt a smelly one + is only tiny lmaoo


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm scared of labour but I'm also excited cause I can't wait to see my little guy:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im not scared
lmao
my mom wil be making a fuss :D haha! i was scared she'd do my head in.. but i know she always wanted her mom there, she lost her mom when she was 9 :\ .. so i think it wil be nice for her..

but ive got the gas + air lmao + everybody keeps telling me contractions hurt moree


----------



## Becyboo__x

*They usually say if you do anything in labour its like runny lol like dirreah (cant spell it lol).. cause your bowels are loose and need emptying .. so its best before labour that you empty your bowels i spose if you can.. but most people do anyway near the end cause the body just does it  tbh when my waters brake i wont dare go to the loo! id be scared of baby coming there and then spesh if you need a #2 and you push  .. but then again spose it depends if your dilated and everything 

Emzi i forgot about growing pains  how dumb am i .. it could be stretching pains and growing pains cause obv your LO is growing day by day and whatever position she gets herself into comfiest shell be putting pressure on you get using stretch mark stuff  even though it might not help lol

I feel same Preggo im scared but then i just cant wait to see him for the first time properley im dying to know if hes got hair if so what colour and im dying to know how much he weighs lol cause i just dont trust scans and what they say.

My best mates sister had her baby this morning  little girl Eva weighing 8lb exactly  she was overdue 12days she went to get induced 18th at 6.30pm but didnt have her till 9.30am till morning .. feel for her long labour! *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel when contractions come my way i will prob cry 
cause i havent had any BH's hardly so i dont exactly know what there like but contractions are like million times worse apparently! im a wimp when i come on my period with the pain sometimes nevermind having it for like hours lol*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmaoooo!! its gunna be funny listening to yur stories! then ill start to get scared i think lmaooo 
haha i no but down in my lady area growing pains?! how weird!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not sure why your getting them there ..  all i can think of is what i first said about her putting pressure on you low or like nudging you as such and your really sensitive in that area now  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh godd :\ lmaooo


----------



## annawrigley

ive had braxton hicks all evening its getting so uncomfortable now :growlmad:
lol made me laugh (inside) today at my antenatal class they were on about labour and contractions and everything and this girl asked if contractions were like braxton hicks and they basically said yeah but they hurt..alot. lol and she was like "oh god i hope they're not worse than braxton hicks, i cant handle them theyre soo painful!"
i was like jeeeeeez you aint gonna cope in labour :shock: braxton hicks arent even painful usually just not v nice and if you cant deal with them how you gonna deal with proper labour?! Xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> im not scared
> lmao
> my mom wil be making a fuss :D haha! i was scared she'd do my head in.. but i know she always wanted her mom there, she lost her mom when she was 9 :\ .. so i think it wil be nice for her..
> 
> but ive got the gas + air lmao + everybody keeps telling me contractions hurt moree

we don't have gas and air here in canada. :nope:
my choices are epidural, morphine or some kind of numbing needles that they put in your lady-area i wasn't 100% sure what my doctor was talking about he said "Numb like the dentist just not in your mouth"


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh no :( i hate needles as it is..

lmao anna! that was funnyy


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I agree braxton hicks arent painful as such there just not nice lol but iv only had them few times and they dont last long at all  so maybe iv skipped getting them cause iv heard people say they get them alot. But im guna be a wimp in labour anyway lol but theres no way out of it so miswel just get on with it ayy if ya lucky and have a reasonable labour then should be fine but i feel sorry for anyone who ends up with a long and horrible labour  ill prob be the 1 who gets that  ill go into full detail if i do cause i would rather be honest then not and make things seem there 'not that bad' *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh dear
i dont want to be in labour for like 2 days!
im just going in when my contractions are close together!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Exciting news!
I'm 1 cm dilated and soft!
my doctor said baby can come as soon as tonight, but hes thinking this weekend


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i dont even know if im dilated theres someone due 2 days after me thats 2cms dilated .. i dont see my midwife will 27th now  so i guess i wont know til i go into labour IF i do lmao.. 

Im so jealious now but your lucky i envy you 
send some of your luckyness to me 
x*


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> Exciting news!
> I'm 1 cm dilated and soft!
> my doctor said baby can come as soon as tonight, but hes thinking this weekend

OMG! thats so exciting :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

preggoeggo said:


> exciting news!
> I'm 1 cm dilated and soft!
> My doctor said baby can come as soon as tonight, but hes thinking this weekend

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> * i dont even know if im dilated theres someone due 2 days after me thats 2cms dilated .. i dont see my midwife will 27th now  so i guess i wont know til i go into labour IF i do lmao..
> 
> Im so jealious now but your lucky i envy you
> send some of your luckyness to me
> x*

when ur dialated..
is yur like down there a bit bigger like from where is dialated??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My doctor said hes thinking baby will come this weekend
but I keep reading online that you can be 1 cm dilated and labour still be 3 weeks away:(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=[ dont think negative!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm trying not to!
my baby feels so low. I don't want to get super excited and labor been along time away.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

have you had braxton kicks?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ill just say now ..
when your dilated yove got to be 10cm's before you can give birth this is what iv read anyway.. it says the number of fingers the midwife can get in the cervix i think it is thats how many cm's your dilated.. so 1cm is 1 finger.. But aswell iv watched loads labour programmes ages ago where women have been in labour for hours and only dilated a tiny bit like every hour or so  But saying all this it probs just depends you could dilate quite quick or slow so you never know when itll happen. Misuko someone on here had her baby this morning and shes due day after me and she was only 2cm dilated the other day. 

Wel anyway last night i literally thought about ringing my mum up i was in so much pain  its hard aswell cause i dont think iv had proper BH's iv had my belly go tight before for a few seconds and pains in my hip but if people say BH's dont hurt that much then it wasnt me having them .. i had these pains for ages stopping and starting i thought they were contractions.. but i thought they cant be  so i left it and i ended up not being able to sleep but it feelt like he was pushing down like when they engage and its uncomfy but it hurt a hel of a lot aswell  Dont know if this is a sign something might happen soon or if its nothing but omg im being serious the pain i had last night was horrible !

Preggo try stay positive i know its hard cause im trying to for tomorrow but you never know something might just happen randomly  thats what im hoping anyway lol
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becy, I hope we have our little guys soon!
I know I can be 1 cm dilated and it be weeks or it be a few days..

I had really strong BH last night so I started to time them, they seemed to be all over the place and thats how I knew it wasn't the real thing :(
I got excited tho, it was 4min,then another at 4 mins apart, then 6 mins then 8 mins, and 4 mins, and I was like NOOO :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im glad i dont know if im dilated tbh just for the fact id be thinking it might happen even more each day/night lol! I was going to time the pains i was getting but mine was all over the place too but at first they were like 3mins between them but then it started to get like 5mins so i thought nothing of it  im just hoping something will randomly happen tonight or anytime after! Im just too fed up now *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bec, cant u feel too see if ur dialted.. sorry if TMI but if its 1 cm 1 finger... + u havnt seen somebody in so so long :\ x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent seen midwife since 38+5 and she said i was still 3/5ths engaged but it feelt like i was nearly 2/5ths .. so nearly fully engaged but its been over a week now so things must have changed but i dont see her till wednesday .. You can do it yourself but its risky because they say youve got to have proper clean hands and youve got to be careful you dont break your water bag or damage the membrane things  its abit complicated lol x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> bec, cant u feel too see if ur dialted.. sorry if TMI but if its 1 cm 1 finger... + u havnt seen somebody in so so long :\ x

lol when my doctor put his fingers/hand up there...it was painful, I was like "WHERE IS HE GOING:shock::shock:"


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ohh it goes upp there :|
ohh my godd!
a male is NOT doing that too meeee .. yu brave girl!


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 
aww i feel for you id hate a doctor to do it to me im glad iv got a midwife lol but then again iv been seeing her throughout my pregnancy and i feel abit uncomfy her going up there lol!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea it wasn't fun
my mom is like just wait till your in labor everyone will be touching you down there. 
I was like "oh god"


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah but that isnt as bad cause your guna not be bothered in labour and stuff youll just want him out and healthy! wel im not going to be bothered who pokes and prods me lol ill never see them again so its all good  but with my midwife just ill see her again at my doctors whenever i go up *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

in labour i dont want anyone 2 touch me down there :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> in labour i dont want anyone 2 touch me down there :(

agreed!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

do they just see how far dialted yu are?
it sounds like if they stik there hand up like there stuffin a bluddy turkey!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
sometimes they wont do anything depends what happens if babys stuck or in a good position.. but all they do is help baby out if anything and check how many cm's you are ever hour or so *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

do they stick it up 2 pull the baby out??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don't think they pull the baby out unless s/he is stuck.
they just put there fingers/hand up there to check how many cm dilated you are


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ewiiiiiiiii


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nooo ...
if the baby is like out abit they will try and help you along abit so its not as painful. But i think you can say weather you want assitance or not in your birth plan. I think all they do is them internal examinations (i think thats what its called?) but thats just to see if your ready or not.*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya they do internal exams. thats what I had yesterday

but I think if the baby is stuck they use forceps to help bring the baby out. 
I don't know I think at different times in active labor there will be hands around or in your lady area! lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

they dont use forceps in the UK anymore do they ? dont think they are allowed


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, I don't know, they still use them here in canada


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah they still do use foreceps lol my midwife was saying if baby is stuck they will either use foreceps or this new thing called a 'kiwi' (basically a suction thing that just gently helps baby out more thats that when babys on the way out so its over within matter of minutes.. but i dont actually want foreceps cause my best mates sister had her baby tuesday and her face is marked cause of them  it will obviously go but it looks really sore *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ohh i didnt think they used them anymore  haha x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my doctor said hes the best in the area and that no other doctor should even try to use them,
cause sometimes you don't get your own doctor for your birth


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my doctor said hes the best in the area and that no other doctor should even try to use them,
cause sometimes you don't get your own doctor for your birth


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> bec, cant u feel too see if ur dialted.. sorry if TMI but if its 1 cm 1 finger... + u havnt seen somebody in so so long :\ x
> 
> lol when my doctor put his fingers/hand up there...it was painful, I was like "WHERE IS HE GOING:shock::shock:"Click to expand...

:rofl: 

My doctors a male.. I had to have a pelvic exam my first appointment.. Just tried to keep my mind occupied 
I really hope he's the one that delivers my baby though, he delivered me and my brother and I have alot of trust and confidence in him..
If I get another doctor it's going to SUCK! The one I have to visit while he's out of work is just horrible IMO.. It makes me appreciate the one I have.. Even if he is male


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> bec, cant u feel too see if ur dialted.. sorry if TMI but if its 1 cm 1 finger... + u havnt seen somebody in so so long :\ x
> 
> lol when my doctor put his fingers/hand up there...it was painful, I was like "WHERE IS HE GOING:shock::shock:"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> My doctors a male.. I had to have a pelvic exam my first appointment.. Just tried to keep my mind occupied
> I really hope he's the one that delivers my baby though, he delivered me and my brother and I have alot of trust and confidence in him..
> If I get another doctor it's going to SUCK! The one I have to visit while he's out of work is just horrible IMO.. It makes me appreciate the one I have.. Even if he is maleClick to expand...

lmao, dont midwifes deliver them???


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think its doctors instead of midwifes in US and that area.. 
but i think we have a doctor but he doesnt deliver midwife delivers baby and everything with us in UK  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep here in canada and the US we have doctor who deliver the babies


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Isnt it weird how different it iss


----------



## Jas029

As Rome already stated and we don't normally have midwives here..
Although I heard there's afew out there..

It is quite different.. Like how we don't have gas and air here :growlmad:

:grr:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay ,I got some RLT, i've been walking around, have some spicy food to eat!
I want this baby out!


----------



## Jas029

I just got done putting together party favors for my baby shower tomorrow!
They're little rattles and I put little pacifier shaped candy in them and they have little notes you can put on them that we're going to have say "It's a boy!" :happydance: They're so adorable, I gotta get a picture!

That is sadly our ONLY party favor currently and we're going to run by and pick some other things up to go with it and I'm just curious if any of you girls have any ideas or what you had for party favors because we have its a boy mints and the rattles and we REALLY need more so any help would be really useful! (And something you don't have to like personalize or put together since we'll be grabbing it last second :haha:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

idk much about baby showers myself sorry x


----------



## Jas029

I think Rome and Becy spontaneously busted into labor! 
Not now I need your help for my baby shower!! :hissy:

Well Rome has an excuse because it's still morning there she may still be asleep and I guess Becy would of texted you.. darn!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Narr dont think no sign for becy :( i fort she burst into labour lastnight, so i texted her! Lmaoo!
who was it that had a babyshower before. was it Romee?

haha imagine if they bothh gave birth on the same day :o !

hopefully it shall be the week for them now :) !! hopefully this time next week they will be holdin there babys :dust: labour dust :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

PreggoEggo said:


> okay ,I got some RLT, i've been walking around, have some spicy food to eat!
> I want this baby out!

omg it worked!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

wish me luck girls:hugs::hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> okay ,I got some RLT, i've been walking around, have some spicy food to eat!
> I want this baby out!
> 
> omg it worked!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> wish me luck girls:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

omg! you're in labour?
good luck !!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:
XX


----------



## Jas029

Whoot! :happydance:

Come on Becy it's your turn!
That baby has a party to attend to tonight! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

yessssssssssssss i am soo excited Rome get that baby out!!!! sophia is supposed to get surgery either tonight or tommorow for her intestines its to hook them back to gether i get to take home lynette this [email protected]!!! and elouisa started feedings again


----------



## Jas029

Yay!! :happydance:

I'm in my last box! Only a month left for me!!

Also good luck for Sophia yay for Elouisa and BIG yay for Lynette! :happydance:

:hugs: Glad to see you on hun, I'm anxious to see new pictures of your girls!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Glad lynette gets to go home!  and im glad elouisa is feeding again 
Hope sophias surgery goes well 

Yay for last box Jas 
wont be long now
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

OMGG!
ROME
ARE YU IN LABOURR!!


WOOOP WOOOOP sounds positive for yur girls! goood luckk :D :D cant wait too see fotos xxx


----------



## memysonand3

when i get home i will upload pics and becy get that little boy moven you need him outta you he is done cooken its time to meet this little boy =) i miss you girls i am so lonely anymore i think i have postpartum =(


----------



## Jas029

Just wanted to announce..
Yesterday we looked at a house for sale for the second time (We looked at it back in october) Well since we got pre-approved for a loan we looked at it again and made an offer yesterday and set the closing date march 26th so Riley will be right around a month old! :happydance: We don't expect them to take our first offer and counter offer something but it's like a 90% chance we're going to get it still! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I updated my thread everyone
I'm very tired.lol. 
I love my son more then anything :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy how are you??


everyone i miss sleeping already


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ill go look at your thread when i can hun..

And im fed up  since like yesterday iv become all upset and everything just doubtful anything is even going to happen for me and ill have to be induced  i just feel like iv done something wrong sounds stupid but i thought he would of been here by now after a couple days overdue but now im 4 days over and its hell i just want him here and longer he stays in the more worried im getting about his cord being round his neck or something bad happening to him specially when he goes quiet . And i just keep gaining weight like its piling on and thats getting me down alot. And then as iv been told my babys big that scares me even more cause hes getting bigger each day in my belly how the hell am i going to go through labour  i just hope hes not as big as they say.

sorry to moan but i think anyone whos overdue would understand 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe hun,my water broke but I had to be induced.

I really hope he comes soon for you


----------



## annawrigley

preggoeggo said:


> i updated my thread everyone
> i'm very tired.lol.
> I love my son more then anything :)

:D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

gosh girls, I love my LO so much.
it unbelieveable 
its alot of work tho! my gosh!


----------



## Jas029

:hugs:x1,000,000,000 for Becy!
He'll come when he wants to, Try talking to other girls on here that already had their L/O's that were overdue? I've seen a couple that were like a week overdue that could comfort you :kiss:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Least everyday seems to be going quick at min see midwife tomorrow to decide if to have a sweep or not and then my induction date.. im hoping he might come before weekend or on the weekend but im doubtful .. my mum was 2week over due with me and my sister and FOB's mum had to have a c-section with him 2 weeks overdue too  .. thing is iv been told im having a big baby anyway and longer hes left inside me the bigger hes going to get and im just scared i wont be able to go through labour cause of his size .. cause im not a big person im small and small built  .. Im trying to stay off here for abit lately cause its all getting to me being overdue and no sign of baby i seem to be getting upset alot and then hormones everywhere  ill be okay soon as he comes hopefully IF he does lol

x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy i feel like you hate me =(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol why? i dont hate you lol 

im just in a state cause im now offically fed up and im so worried about something bad happening to baby specially with his cord and cause hes not moving as much anymore..  its awful being this much overdue  Got to go hospital aswell today at 2 cause reduce movement but heartbeat is normal but iv got to be monitored for maximum an hour but i think everything will be fine .. midwife said they probs offer me a sweep and give me an induction date but i can see them not doing that but ill be having a sweep friday off midwife if not today and im abit scared to have one  so will have baby by 2nd feb if not before *


----------



## annawrigley

let us know how hospital goes, maybe reduced movement is a sign hes getting ready to make an appearance :D hope so, cant imagine how fed up you must be feeling by now :hugs: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lol why? i dont hate you lol
> 
> im just in a state cause im now offically fed up and im so worried about something bad happening to baby specially with his cord and cause hes not moving as much anymore..  its awful being this much overdue  Got to go hospital aswell today at 2 cause reduce movement but heartbeat is normal but iv got to be monitored for maximum an hour but i think everything will be fine .. midwife said they probs offer me a sweep and give me an induction date but i can see them not doing that but ill be having a sweep friday off midwife if not today and im abit scared to have one  so will have baby by 2nd feb if not before *

oh ,cause you didn't really say congrats or anything, maybe I'm just crazy.lol
tell us how the hospital goes.. maybe his movements are becoming fewer cause he is getting bigger and "running outta womb"


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Was waiting till you wrote a birth story lol :] wanted to read about it all but ill say it now congrats  

Everything was fine at hospital i knew it would be he started moving loads soon as i was hooked up to the machine but its because he dont like things pressed on him lol.. but i got my induction date wanted it for weekend if i could but its 2nd feb now so looks like im guna be a lovebug instead of a garnet now if he dont come before lol which i doubt heehee. Oh and hospital keept saying im having a big baby which i already knew about but they keep reminding me and im terrified now of not being able to give birth lol! but hes fully engaged and his back is literally really low hospital was abit shocked that he isnt here.. I think hes stuck *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how big do they think he will be becy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*In my notes it says hes now estimated 8lb 8oz - 9lb (in between there) .. but its mostly because im small and small built so its going to be really hard for me by looks of it  im not bothered what size he is aslong as i can go into labour okay and he can come out lol but ill end up tearing i bet anyway *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin was 8.15. and I'm only 5'1 lol
I had to get cut, I have 4 stitches.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Arrgghh! get writing a birth story heehee i cant wait to read!! 
And im terrified cause something might be happening this minute!! and im all on my own!

x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe! whats happening?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nothing as of yet im just now worried cause iv had pink discharge and getting slight on and off pains every now and again and whenever i go to the loo liquid comes out but only tiny bits so dont think its wee  i dont know if pink discharge means the start of things or it can be nothing im just waiting abit to see if anything happens from this cause iv had a bath but the pains got worse*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pink discharge sounds good! i had some while i was at the hospital before labour started


----------



## Becyboo__x

*i dont even know what to do im on my own everyones at work like nearly a hour away from me! and i dont wana riong labour ward cause can see them saying have a bath and some tablets.. ill just see if the pains get worse and anymore this stuff comes cause its stopped now *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey becy any changes?

my boobs got there milk in, but im FF and omg, it feels like two bricks on my chest


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nope im thinking now this is just nothing even though iv had a show i dont know what to do with my self lol.. sept bounce on my ball see if it moves things along 

And i was thinking about my milk it hasnt came yet cause my boobs havent grown at all lol im dreading when it comes in cause i can imagine how much itll hurt ya back!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my milk didn't come untill still like a few hours , omg is SO painful


----------



## EmziixBo0o

congratulations rome!!
hows everything?
have yu wrote a birth story.. otherwise im just gunna throw lods of questions at ya lolol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you can ask me anything :)

omg, i want to cry my boobs are soo full. I feel like they might burst open='( 
I was told by the nurses at the hospital to not touch them and my milk will go away.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:happydance::happydance:*Congrats becy*:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## annawrigley

yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanks Rome 
ill update more soon just getting round to things and having some food 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hes so cute!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin had to get blood taken again today
he had to get some taken on wednesday too, because he looks like he might have jaundice but everything was okay again and he needs to be tested again monday=(

I hate when they have to poke a needle in his foot, it breaks my heart!


----------



## annawrigley

im so jealous of you 2 with your babbies :hissy: they are both so lovely
and aww rome.. i can imagine that must be really hard :( im already dreading stuff like that..seeing him in pain :( xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

it is hard.
don't be jealous anna Noah will be here soon


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww rome! i hate seeing Mason cry he dont hardly hes an angel if im honest but he hates having his nappy changed and his cord is so sore  breaks my heart to change him and put him in pain i try do it as quick as possible hes so wriggly though! 

Anna noah will be here soon ! make most of it while hes inside you its hard work when there here im on mmy own but got my dad helping me and boy do i need it i didnt realise id be so sore down below with these stitchs i can barely walk and sit down and sleep iv only had like 2 hours sleep lol!

Sorry if i dont come on much now im just trying to get sleep when possible and try do everything i can for Mason even though im all achy everywhere just dont want my dad taking over lol.

Hope everyone is okay and i hope Quintin is doing okay Rome! iv only seen like 1 pic of him i wana see more ;] might look on facebook if you have more? 

xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don't have many, I have someone on my moms computer.
how many stitches did you get becy?
i got mine taken out today.


----------



## Becyboo__x

4 stitchs :( mine are dissolveable so its not so bad how many did you??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

4. It felt soo much better once I got them token out today it was like heaven lol


----------



## Jas029

Aww you girls are so brave!! :hugs:

Maybe I'll beat Sophie and be next :winkwink:
Shh Don't tell her I said that..:shhh:

I'm predicting he's gonna be here anywhere between the 17th-27th..I hope anyway
My mom told me last night she thinks he's gonna be early but didn't say anything before because she didn't wanna get my hopes up if I went over :haha:
She's putting her money on the 17th though :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm jas I will put my money on the *22*nd=)
but I'm not good at guessing I thought Quintin would be here Feb 4th lol

my younger brother guessed quintin birthday right, and he guessed he would weight 8 pounds 7 oz, and he was close with Quintin being 8,15 lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

do the stitches hurtt!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

When they put them in they didnt hurt but the next day I was really sore. I'm still sore down there and I had my stitches taken out


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> hmm jas I will put my money on the *22*nd=)
> but I'm not good at guessing I thought Quintin would be here Feb 4th lol
> 
> my younger brother guessed quintin birthday right, and he guessed he would weight 8 pounds 7 oz, and he was close with Quintin being 8,15 lol

At my baby shower we made little sheets for everyone to fill out with their predictions of day/weight/length/hair color/eye color.. It was interesting to see some of the answers:haha:
The latest date someone guessed was the 28th so hopefully I wont go over due :haha:

My little cousin who was there filled one out, she put like 20 inches for length but put down 2 pounds :rofl: (She's like 10)

Although I think only two people guessed blonde hair.. When both FOB and I were born blonde! I'm still guessing I'm gonna have a blonde hair blue eyed cutie :winkwink:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Stitchs didnt hurt me either when going in i think the gas and air still didnt wear off fully and i was probs numb down there anyway just from giving birth :haha: but i got told itll prob sting or hurt and i was like you done it? and they was like didnt you feel anything and laughed lol! but yeah same as Rome said they hurt after cause its so sore .. mines only just feeling abit better but im glad i dont have to have my stitchs taken out and there dissolveable lol. Glad iv stopped bleeding alot aswell still am but not as bad feel dead dirty aswell i dno what it is sorry TMI lol! but something smells horrible think it must be fluid still or something coming out when go loo and on pads :( cant wait to get back to normal abit and look better im like a zombie with the bags under my eyes lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I miss my stitches it feels loads better with out them, but they felt like they were holding me together,lol, I'm sure its all fine down there tho, I'm not gonna look tho! lmao.
I'm looking a bit better then from birth,My face,hands and feet were INSANELY swollen after birth.

Becy how long did you have to stay in the hospital ?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww i gues i wont care about the pain of stitches after ive been through all of that

how you girls getting on anyway x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I had to stay over night till 12pm next day was horrible on my own in the ward though had mason with me but still was strange and boring lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay my birthstory is done
Does anyone know how memysonand3 is doing?


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I'm still guessing I'm gonna have a blonde hair blue eyed cutie :winkwink:

me too :D me and FOB were both blonde and he has blue eyes xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still guessing I'm gonna have a blonde hair blue eyed cutie :winkwink:
> 
> me too :D me and FOB were both blonde and he has blue eyes xxClick to expand...

FOB has blue eyes, I have hazel green eyes.. I think they're going to be blue when he's born they might change who knows :shrug:

Also, Just a heads up girls the hospital said on average women stay 2 days after vaginal birth/3 for c-section so it might take me awhile to get back on here but who knows how it will go!! I'm not really worried about stitches idk why.. I'm not really worried about labor either I'm just worried about being prepared :haha:
I'm just weird.. I'm sure it will all change when I'm actually there though :blush:

My phones still not working so I haven't talked to Ashley but Hopefully she was able to bring atleast one of her brave little girlies home by now :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv not heard anything from her :shrug:

on facebook her status was this on the 24th January..
"well i am doen good just waiten for surgery to commence but wont happen till tomorry probably =( my adopted nephew DAVON SLAPPY got to be held by his parents today keep the prayers comen for him and my girls =) "
And i think theres a new picture of Lynette on there too :)

Rome .. are you taking pics of your belly like how people do before/pregnant/after? i took onme the day after i had mason and i look 5 month preg as my sister said lol .. its gone down loads now though. Oh and my boobs are now killing :( but theyve gone big and hard haha im guna be sad when they go down again wish i breastfed now


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh and about eye colour with babys.. its stupid cause they have blue eyes when there born apparently (all babys) so you have to wait ages for there proper colour to come :( masons got deep blue eyes but my sister thinks hes got bluey green like mine lol but FOBs got blue anyway so i think theyll stay around that.. And hair hes got my colour hair when i was a baby mousey brown with tints of blone :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep , I put my picture from today in the post pregnancy pictures on the teen section . 
i look gross, I gained 70 pounds when pregnant tho, I couldn't stop eating, I lost 35 tho already I hope it all keeps coming off as quick.
I wish I breast feed, when my milk came in and left I felt alittle sad.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooo ill have look :) im going to post mine when i take another pic cause i think its still gota go down more yet .. when do your boobs go back to normal again then straight away? wel i gained like 2 and half stone while pregnant and im now nearly back to what i used to be so thats good i spose .. my belly makes me laugh though when i go in car and roads bumpy looks like a water bed!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my boobs arn't swollen but they are still a cup size bigger then pre-pregnancy


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im now going to see if i can breast feed at night and bottle in the day cause im thinking itll be better to not go make a bottle in the night or early morning (im not lazy i would do it anytime lol! but just seems easier) .. im guna see if he takes to it and it works out better i know he latchs on ok its just if he gets enough i spose.. im worried about the milk drying out or something though if i barely use them with him "/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was thinking to do that my milk is gone now tho ='( I keep reading that everyone BFs and Ithink me and my son wont have a good bond because I FF ='( maybe I'm just really tired right now lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dont think that or anything he knows your his mum and everything the bond isnt that different only seems more because they have skin to skin contact alot more if that makes sense? Mason tugs at my top already thought and puts his head on my boobs and makes noises with his mouth to say he wants it from my boobs "/ i dont know how long it stays in for though im trying to find out cause mines only just gone in last night or today i think cause theyve oly just gone hard and hurt "/ but its like day 4 of him being here iv heard it can go within 1-2 weeks i just now hope it stays in for abit longer if not im just guna formula feed anyway


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mine got real swollen in a day, but now they aren't anymore. I might still have milk but I'm not sure.
I think I'm just tired. lol and I was reading that co-sleeping and baby wearing forum in the teen section and it sounded like everyone there BF and they all have super bonds with baby and I felt super jealous


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> mine got real swollen in a day, but now they aren't anymore. I might still have milk but I'm not sure.
> I think I'm just tired. lol and I was reading that co-sleeping and baby wearing forum in the teen section and it sounded like everyone there BF and they all have super bonds with baby and I felt super jealous

I'm not in your group but just wanted to say don't be a silly sausage hun :hugs: I didn't even try breastfeeding cause I know its just not for me and I wanted matt to be able to help with feeds and stuff and also after I gave birth I was in no mood or fit state to start whipping my tit out and trying breastfeeding cause I felt like a bloody ghost :dohh:
You have just as much a bond as anyone else :hugs: don't feel bad about FF, breastfeedings not for everyone and we live in a world where there are other options available to choose that are pretty much just as good :) xxxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Love Bunny said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> mine got real swollen in a day, but now they aren't anymore. I might still have milk but I'm not sure.
> I think I'm just tired. lol and I was reading that co-sleeping and baby wearing forum in the teen section and it sounded like everyone there BF and they all have super bonds with baby and I felt super jealous
> 
> I'm not in your group but just wanted to say don't be a silly sausage hun :hugs: I didn't even try breastfeeding cause I know its just not for me and I wanted matt to be able to help with feeds and stuff and also after I gave birth I was in no mood or fit state to start whipping my tit out and trying breastfeeding cause I felt like a bloody ghost :dohh:
> You have just as much a bond as anyone else :hugs: don't feel bad about FF, breastfeedings not for everyone and we live in a world where there are other options available to choose that are pretty much just as good :) xxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs: thank you, for sneaking into our group:haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?

Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emzi


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?
> 
> Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emziClick to expand...

hehe
okay
hows the little man?
i want to see more photos!! do u still see or hear off FOB?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im going to just try feed him at night from breast but i dont think hes going to take to it he latchs but he gets frustrated and ends up crying so :shrug: its not easy i dont think you either have the patience to do it or dont .. i dont lool i hate him being upset makes me feel it lol so think im just going to bottle feed but im just going to try tonight see if things happen or not "/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?
> 
> Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emziClick to expand...
> 
> hehe
> okay
> hows the little man?
> i want to see more photos!! do u still see or hear off FOB?Click to expand...

i will get more pictures soon.
hadn't heard from FOB, i told FOB family and they said thety want a DNA test before they are in Quintins life. fuck that:thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

let me know how u get on..
does it reallyy help u loose weight tho i wonder
..
im starting 2 waddle now apertly :( lmao x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?
> 
> Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emziClick to expand...
> 
> hehe
> okay
> hows the little man?
> i want to see more photos!! do u still see or hear off FOB?Click to expand...
> 
> i will get more pictures soon.
> hadn't heard from FOB, i told FOB family and they said thety want a DNA test before they are in Quintins life. fuck that:thumbup:Click to expand...

what the fuck!
omgg
men are wankers, ur better off without then i guess! how come u 2 broke up like? was it during ur pregnancy x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Okay .. :]
and it does make you lose your pregnancy weight apparently.. but most people lose the weight anyway from excersing after.. like iv lost like a stone already and iv not done anything lol its just coming off day by day by looks of things "/ ill post my pics when iv got one a week after and then 2 weeks after cause the one i took day after i had him iv been told i still look preg haha..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aw no way
ur body seem to feel like its going back to normal tho?
haha aw..
dya get very hungary ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i feel like its going back normal its going down alot.. just abit flabby lol ill see in week or so what happens to it lol! .. when i was preg my belly didnt rumble or anything lol and now its started again when im hungry its weird lol! but i havent been eating much tbh dont know why though "/ my teeth and gums started hurting aswell


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww, before i was pregnant i never felt hungary only had to eat like a little meal or just used to snack :| now im always hungary
hopefully i can just loose weight like how i used to eat or somethink
i keep eating maccys, and i got a thing for creme eggs


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?
> 
> Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emziClick to expand...
> 
> hehe
> okay
> hows the little man?
> i want to see more photos!! do u still see or hear off FOB?Click to expand...
> 
> i will get more pictures soon.
> hadn't heard from FOB, i told FOB family and they said thety want a DNA test before they are in Quintins life. fuck that:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> what the fuck!
> omgg
> men are wankers, ur better off without then i guess! how come u 2 broke up like? was it during ur pregnancy xClick to expand...

we only dated for a month. I was with someone before FOB for 3 years and we broke up and I was on the "rebound" when I met FOB, we broke up before I found out I was pregnant. Later I found out FOB is really into drugs:dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Are u allowed to breast feed and bottle feed ..
> i wanted to bottle feed so i can get help off my mom + stuff..
> but i want to breast feed cus i heard it helps u loose weight quicker+ stuff?
> 
> Becy is going to try both, so hopefully she will have some info for you emziClick to expand...
> 
> hehe
> okay
> hows the little man?
> i want to see more photos!! do u still see or hear off FOB?Click to expand...
> 
> i will get more pictures soon.
> hadn't heard from FOB, i told FOB family and they said thety want a DNA test before they are in Quintins life. fuck that:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> what the fuck!
> omgg
> men are wankers, ur better off without then i guess! how come u 2 broke up like? was it during ur pregnancy xClick to expand...
> 
> we only dated for a month. I was with someone before FOB for 3 years and we broke up and I was on the "rebound" when I met FOB, we broke up before I found out I was pregnant. Later I found out FOB is really into drugs:dohh:Click to expand...

oh so hes no good :( is he like propa addicted or just takes them now and again?
u back at ur apartment now x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep im at my apartment 
hes addicted to crack:dohh: I would have never dated him if i had any idea,


----------



## EmziixBo0o

addicted
omg
noway
u dont want tht around ur little man anyway!

aww :D dya mom + that come and see u and keep u companyy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, he moved away, like 5 hours away and he has no idea where i live so I don't have to worry about him.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thats good then hun :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe everyone has been posting in the old thread. Just thought I would bump this one.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao i thought it was the usual one got well confused x


----------



## Becyboo__x

LOL i was guna say made this thread for chatting and the others for rants LMAO but doesnt matter theres more people in the other that chat alot and its probs better then this one haha.. :winkwink:

Rome has Quintins cord fell off yet? i wana know when they do cause Masons has gone all scabby now and midwife recons itll come off in few days i cant wait to see his belly button :rofl: .. hes got nappy rash dead bad aswell bless him feel so sorry for him cause he screams when i change him and put cream on :(!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill show you my belly after i gave birth and then iv got one at 5days after and one from today im hoping might go down more within the next week :D


1day after


4days after


5days after


nearly a week after.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wow its gone down loads!!!

ive took my belly bar out :(
might have to get it redone after do u think?


----------



## Becyboo__x

iv got mine back in now it not heal .. depends if ur hole stretchs badly or nt "/


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ohh ive had it done since i was 12 so hopefully it wil close so i can get it redone, its grown out 2 much!
i did ask u about ur breastfeedin on fb u went off x


----------



## Becyboo__x

If youve had it since you was 12 it defo not heal or anything.. iv only had mine done since i was like 14/15.. and mine hasnt stretched just is abit looser now but got to wait til my belly goes abit tighter again lol.. And im not bothering breatfeeding it hurt my boob too much and my nipple tbh and Mason isnt feeding very well at min anyway if i did it he would take hours and just get frustrated "/.. and people have told me on breatsfeedin forum that its best to do it for 4 weeks to start with all the time so they get used to it and your boobs do even if you express etc.. and i wasnt doing it for 4 weeks i couldnt hack it im not that patient either lol.. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> LOL i was guna say made this thread for chatting and the others for rants LMAO but doesnt matter theres more people in the other that chat alot and its probs better then this one haha.. :winkwink:
> 
> Rome has Quintins cord fell off yet? i wana know when they do cause Masons has gone all scabby now and midwife recons itll come off in few days i cant wait to see his belly button :rofl: .. hes got nappy rash dead bad aswell bless him feel so sorry for him cause he screams when i change him and put cream on :(!

i answered in the other one but it hasn't yet:(
i see his doctor tomorra and I have 1000000 question to ask and thats one of them.lol
he always has a really crusty eye, and I need to wipe it like once an hour
and he has this weird dimple on his lower back and I googled it and now im all freaked out it could be some kind of birth defect.lol. It's probs nothing tho.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Heehee i was just wondering im dying to know when it comes off lol cant be long cause his is all scabby now.. Aww :( i hope hes alright .. i was worried about masons eye cause he keept 1 shut most of the time and when someone checked his eyes at hospital he wouldnt open it but then she said its fine so i think he probs lent on it too much lol.. Midwifes told me about lil red dots that look sore she said there normal dno if thats dame thing you mean though masons got them on his legs and arms they look like dimples "/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no its really weird looking, it almost looks like another bumhole (sorry lack of a better word)
and its right at the start of his bumcrack. and it has like hair coming outta of it.
its really weird.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh  haha

idk if i cba 2 breastfeed, cus i can sleep thru 1 night or somethink + let somebody else? is that bad?


----------



## Jas029

Am I going be like the first breastfeeding STM? (Hoping to BF anyway)
Also omg your bump just like went poof suddenly I'm so jealous :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

im hoping to breastfeed jas :D
not sure about sophie?
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i was gunna breastfeed
but not tooooo sureee


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin went to the doctors today:)
he now weighs 9lbs 2 oz.
His cord fell off this morning too!
he has a blocked tear duct so I have to keep it clean
and that dimple I was talking about, the doctor says some babies have them , and just keep it clean and it might grow over but he will keep checking it at his next appointments:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

awww <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think if you get info about it before you do it and know what ya doing and everything its not as hard.. and if baby takes to it good straight away then s'all good lol! .. but some dont latch on and some people kind it stressful "/ its good to express if you wana breastfeed so your boobs get used to it if baby dont suck or latch straight away so least there getting it from there still .. but it suits some people and dont others lol good idea to try it :) specially first feed aswell if a midwife/nurse will help you aswell how to do it first time x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy, did you end up trying to BF?


----------



## Jas029

I think Sophie is going to bf.. I know I've never seen her mention anything about wanting to FF..

But I have no clue lol? :shrug:


I'm realllyyy hoping to.. I hope he latches my milk comes in and everything goes smoothly.. But if not I have no problems FF.. I just wanna see if I can try to BF and hopefully be successful as I'm quite determined! :smug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I tried to yeah but masons too fussy he was not taking to his bottles very well hed fall asleep after 5mins of drinking cause it made him sleepy i guess .. but when i was a baby i did the exact same lol. But if it carried on it could of took me like ages to feed him cause hed stop and start all the time "/ .. but hes okay now but he wasnt taking to BFing he latched on but just couldnt be bothered to suck lol i just got fed up and it frustrated me and i knew it did him so best off to stick with FFing cause iv got a fussy monster lmao! ..

Yay for Quintins cord :happydance:
Masons fel off this morning looks abit sore still though bless him
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

You should be fine with BFing Jas specially if your determind to do it :)! stay postive if you do it from the beginning then everything should go smoothly unless you have a lazy baby like Mason or if they just wont latch but most babies do cause its a natural reaction but some babies are just fussy aswell lmao x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay for masons cord!
sorry BFing didn't work out

Quintin will just not fall asleep.
I changed his diaper feed him, read to him, lol cuddled him. put him in his swing, put him in his bouncer. grr.lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

My milk was abit odd i think it came out cause my boobs leaked alot but i only got it in 4days after i think and now its dried up again im guessing just leaking abit. On the breast pads it was orange colour aswell haha! looked like orange soda :rofl:

I was the same last night Mason wouldnt settle he ended up screaming and i just ended up crying :rofl: cause i was just at end of knowing what to do i did everything possible :( my dad ended up getting up cause he heard him but i was that tired i didnt want to hold him incase i fel asleep with him in my arms "/ so he was in his basket crying :( i was dreading he might have colic and if he gets that its hell to control :(! but Masons got a sore bum so i think that bothers him loads.

Does Quintin ever like get frustrated? like move his legs and arms dead fast and like either crys or just sounds frustrated if that makes sense.. cant describe it very good lol. Masons does it sometimes and i just dont know what it means lol sometimes looks like hes having a fit but hes obviously not but its scary sometimes!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not sure what you mean becy, I don't think quintin does that.
I fell asleep with quintin my arms tho, I woke up an hour later and was like OMG. I felt so bad.
he seems frustrated when hes got gas, or has to poop, but I don't think thats what you mean?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think ill end up doing it a few times but i feel bad leaving him crying in his basket aswell but i just think if im too tired to stay awake then hes best in his basket cause i can see me dropping him or hell jolt his head back :huh: .. It doesnt matter about the frustrated thing its hard to explain it i was going to askl midwife today about it cause its abit odd.. Mason sometimes gets dead upset and goes red and ends up kicking his feet and waving his arms around :wacko: like somethings up with him but everythings been done lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe. I really wish quintin would got to sleep, lol I put him in his crib and 10 mins later he starts to cry:(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww :(!
I do that and think hes gone quiet and i lye down and then i get screaming lol so have to get up again .. dummys are kind of a life saver for me he settles with one and when hes asleep hell spit it out lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I know, I wish there was a robot to put it back in his mouth


----------



## Becyboo__x

LMAO true iv got his dummy attached to this lion sting thing that clips to his clothes lol so he not lose it but still not good when it comes out.. makes me laugh sometimes he drops it and its right near his mouth and he trys to get it but can reach lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin grans on to his and pulls it outta his own mouth then screams till I put it back in


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Awwww! <3

jealous!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no more chatroom ='(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:o dont let us on anymore ???


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its closed.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Bahahaa !


omg my laptop charger is broke :( and my laptops about to diee :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

that sucks emma :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:( my sis wont leme on her PC ither!

im gunna miss that dear chatroom..!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv been told to get some infracol for mason by midwife so iv got some tonight.. got to put it in his mouth before every feed its for wind and colic .. cause think thats why hes frustrated and moving his legs all the time "/ its orange flavour haha dont think he likes it much though :nope: hope it works


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I hope it works becy


----------



## annawrigley

is chatroom closed to all of BnB?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv been told to get some infracol for mason by midwife so iv got some tonight.. got to put it in his mouth before every feed its for wind and colic .. cause think thats why hes frustrated and moving his legs all the time "/ its orange flavour haha dont think he likes it much though :nope: hope it works

she came eventually then hun x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> is chatroom closed to all of BnB?

i think so:nope:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> is chatroom closed to all of BnB?
> 
> i think so:nope:Click to expand...

Yes but I wouldn't talk about it on here..


----------



## Jas029

I know this is like TMI but I wanna say I've had a bit of an increase in discharge.. I don't know.. I wear panty liners 24/7 now because of it and I usually only changed it 2-3 times a day and now it's like more or less closer to like 5.. But it could also be that I'm just becoming more sensitive down there and when it's the slightest bit "dirty" I have to change it or it becomes uncomfortable for me.. I don't know which

Sorry way TMI there but it might possibly point to a sign of labor? Maybe? Hopefully? FX? :haha:

I really don't feel like I'm going to pop like any day now still though.. I think I still have atleast around another two weeks..


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah she finally came at half 3 about :wacko: shes a nob she didnt tell me a time she was coming but i exspected morning cause shes always came in the morning.. but my friends came round just after half 3 so proper did my head in i told her my friends are coming over for abit and she was like ill hurry then for you. But i spose least she came and this infracol stuff has worked well hes more settled after his feeds so im happy :)! And hes getting weighed on monday :D cant wait to know how much hes put on the lil fatty :haha: 

Jas it will just be your plug im guessing but its coming out slowly onto a liner :shrug: i never lost my plug so i dont know exactly but it sounds like it. It might not be signs of labour could just be normal and you could be overdue  haha but it depends its hard cause everyone has diff signs i had none sept the pink sidcharge the morning i went into labour "/ .. hope you can stick out couple more weeks :)! 
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas, maybe it is your plug? I never lost mine so I'm not sure
I cant wait till Riley comes

Gad to hear mason is happier after his feeds.=)
Today I was burping Quintin and normaly I don't need a burp cloth or anything over my shoulder...well he burped...and spit up all down my back! yuk. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol! i usually dont burp him over my shoulder i only do if he wont burp cause i can garentee hell spit all milk back up not like i care getting it all over me lol but mason did it this morning luckily i had him on my legs and he did it all over the floor haha.. i never know weather when they spit alot of milk back up if they need feeding again lol :wacko:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

plug?? what is that :o


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I'm not sure if you feed them more after they spit up lots, I don't I wait untill he seems hungry again


----------



## Jas029

I don't think it is my plug tbh.. I've had alot of VD through out my pregnancy but I just noticed either a slight increasing or me getting fed up with pads :haha:

As far as I can tell it seems like my normal VD as well.. and I haven't had a show or anything :shrug:

Also Em it's a mucus plug that seals the opening of the cervix.. My cervix was still closed last Thursday when the woman checked it so I don't think it could be my plug..
I'm most likely going to have my cervix checked again my next appointment on Monday... So we'll see if there's any change down there..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

come on riley:) i wanna see you lol


----------



## Jas029

Ok TMI but..:blush:
after my shower today I did loads of "tidying up" down there because it was an absolute disaster down there it was soo bad I really didn't want to go into labor and having everyone see this big old forest :shock: (So pleasant right?)

So now I did all this work to make it look half way decent down there think he'll pop out any time now or wait a few weeks til it all grows back and look even worse then before :haha:

Way TMI there sorry I'm just curious if this will set him into full force mode and just come flying out of there :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lmao. I was real hairy down there when I went into labour. lmao TMI sorry


----------



## Jas029

Haha I thought I would be..
Today something just made me "determined" to get rid of that bush :blush:

Since it was a sudden urge I'm hoping thats like my nesting instinct since I "cleaned" up down there :rofl:

I feel sorry for the other girls that are gonna read this that aren't so far along yet and can still see their hoo-ha's and be like ":shock: what's going to happen to me?!?!" :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmaoo..
is it that hard to get down there then when ur so close to due date?
omg im gunna dread it!
saying that its hard work noww :\
gunna have to take some piks of my bump tomorroww .. if it wil upload onto here!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol it is hard.. you have to just do ya best to tidy up if your bothered about it  lol.. i was bothered i dont know why haha but i think i did a good job, but i did it the morning i was having contractions cause i went in bath lool so wasnt too bad :) ..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh, my aunt is going to ask to borrow money from me, she's the kind of person who NEVER pays back but i don't know how to say no =(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ar i hate people that owe money
i did this girls hair she goes "ill give u the other fiver next week"

then 3 weeks later mentions it..
never get it..
now asking me to do her colour which will take forever so i said give me 20 quid or somethink,

she says oh ill give u the tenner when u do it and the other tenner when i have it..

why should i keep going out my way for people when i get fuk all for it anyway!
i need money so bad right now

its doingg my head in

sorry thats abit of a rant now xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol yea I ended up lending my aunt 100 dollars, it was mine I had saved to buy myself something nice. =( I hope I get it back.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hope yu get it back
i hate it when people owe money


----------



## Jas029

bump


----------



## Angielove

bump! xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin has his days and nights all mixed up:(
he sleeps all day but is up most the night


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same Rome.. 
Masons sleeping through the day on and off now and being a pain at night its killing me but aswell hes starting to get mardy wont sleep in his basket properly but hell sleep in my arms or beside me. But i know your not ment to sleep with them like in your bed etc but i put mason next to me wrapped in his blanket like so hes all tight if that makes sense .. and then i have my arm around him.. i dont move in my sleep either i tend to stay still and im a light sleeper so wake at littlist noise .. seems to be only way hell settle which isnt good at all! 

Masons getting loads of little spots aswell its weird i dont know if its normal either .. there like them little white head things and they look terrible :huh: didnt think babies could get spots ..

Has Quintin been weighed yet?
Mason did on monday and he weighs 9 and half pound! lil fatty :rofl:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arnt they milk spots becy ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know..

There like spots though like say if i get 1 its like a white head thing that can be poped :wacko: sorry sounds minging lol but hes got a few of them and they look horrible.. health visitor said there okay so im guessing they are lol hes got a purple mark in middle of his eyebrows aswell jamie keeps saying its his birth mark :huh: and im like best not be hell get called if hes got a birth mark there! dont wana be racist or anything but dont want a mark in middle of his head.. (i wont say the word cause dont want to be affensive)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmaoo!
okay 
haha


aww
they will go.. cant u put any cream on?x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I put cream on his face cause he had alot of dry skin but thats all gone now just like lil marks everywhere now hopefully theyll go or hell look like a spotty baby lmao shunt be gerin spots at his age!! 

I knew my skin would get worse again now it got better middle of my pregnancy no spots or anything i used to get them alot and was on tablets and iv got eczema but it all got better and now iv had mason its gerin worse again im hoping hospital give me some stronger tablets now im not pregnant and i can have this ultra violet thing done for my eczema just need it to go now cause i cant cope with it all and having to look after mason cause they expect me to mouisterise with this special cream and proper layer my self in it but i cant if im handleing mason all the time and im ment to bath twice a day witht his stuff in my bath if i can but obviously i cant now not twice a day anyway! its mad lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its called "baby acne" its normal quintin has a few.
I bring quintin in bed with me in early morning, its the only way i can get some more sleep, I try really hard not to but when he is real fussy it is the only thing that lets us sleep.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Is your bump coming along now Emzi?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im glad im not the only one.. i only do it at like 2/3am cause thats when he just wont settle and i cant keep putting him down and picking him up again when he crys every 5mins :\ .. health visitor told me today that hes going to be fussy with me cause he knows im his mum and hell play up for me and when other people have him hell behave lol .. i was like GREAT!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Same Rome..
> Masons sleeping through the day on and off now and being a pain at night its killing me but aswell hes starting to get mardy wont sleep in his basket properly but hell sleep in my arms or beside me. But i know your not ment to sleep with them like in your bed etc but i put mason next to me wrapped in his blanket like so hes all tight if that makes sense .. and then i have my arm around him.. i dont move in my sleep either i tend to stay still and im a light sleeper so wake at littlist noise .. seems to be only way hell settle which isnt good at all!
> 
> Masons getting loads of little spots aswell its weird i dont know if its normal either .. there like them little white head things and they look terrible :huh: didnt think babies could get spots ..
> 
> Has Quintin been weighed yet?
> Mason did on monday and he weighs 9 and half pound! lil fatty :rofl:

last time he was weighed he was 9lbs 2 oz that was last week.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Is your bump coming along now Emzi?


yeah becoming more noticeable!
lmao feel like a right heffa now x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> I put cream on his face cause he had alot of dry skin but thats all gone now just like lil marks everywhere now hopefully theyll go or hell look like a spotty baby lmao shunt be gerin spots at his age!!
> 
> I knew my skin would get worse again now it got better middle of my pregnancy no spots or anything i used to get them alot and was on tablets and iv got eczema but it all got better and now iv had mason its gerin worse again im hoping hospital give me some stronger tablets now im not pregnant and i can have this ultra violet thing done for my eczema just need it to go now cause i cant cope with it all and having to look after mason cause they expect me to mouisterise with this special cream and proper layer my self in it but i cant if im handleing mason all the time and im ment to bath twice a day witht his stuff in my bath if i can but obviously i cant now not twice a day anyway! its mad lol

I know what creme ur on about
my exs sister used to have to use it!
u have to let it proper sink into the skin dont ya!
omg they should give you something else


----------



## Angielove

Can you add me on here.
Isabella was born on 24th of jan


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think masons just a fatty he got weighed again yesterday and he now weighs 9lb 13oz lmao .. he put on quite alot in 2 days yet he dont drink that much milk tbh lol..

I wana see your bump now Emzi! ill be jealious i miss my bump miss the kicks lol but glad hes here obviously lol its just so weird.. And wel its still ages til like middle march wel it seems it! and i can see hospital not helping me even though they said when masons here they could im abit fed up cause i feel minging cause my chest is dead bad with marks and spots dont even know why i get them there :( and then my skin just looks awful i get sick of people asking whats wrong with me "/ .. The stuff i should put it on as much as poss and proper put loads on and leave it to sink in as you said.. and i cant do that now only can when my dad gets home so he can have mason for me. 

And this stupid party im ment to be going to tomorrow night was all planned iv brought my outfit and everything and my friend said i could go hers to get ready and have a drink.. and now shes said i cant go hers cause shes goin the persons whos party it is house to get ready and theres not enough room for me to go aswell (im good mates with the girl whos party it is lol) but her house isnt very big.. but now iv been told i can go to hers for a drink beforehand but ill have to get ready on my own lol i dno weather to go or not now feel a proper billy bob "/ but if i dont go ill prob regret it cause i aint been out in ages and ill look like a morbid bitch lol

Sorry for the lecture haha hopefully someone will read *coff coff Emzi* :rofl:


And ill add you angie
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, I would go becy, if you don't have fun just come home.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its like not far from me at this like welfare place just basically a room that gets done up for a party.. so i can get my dad to take me down and pick me up whenever i want to go im abit upset about leaving mason for 3 hours lol but i know hes safe with my dad lol.. I know ill be bored cause i not feel like dancing im not drinking much cause ill be coming home to look after mason and its my dads birthday saturday so feel abit shady lol. I think i should actually go your right. I havent even got her a card or anything though :shrug: but she never did for my birthday lol so i think thats fair? lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha you could always make her a card, lol if shes a good friend she should understand you been so busy.
I haven't been able to leave quintin yet, only for a half hour. 
my mom and my brothers girlfriend have both asked to keep him over night but I told them I'm not ready for that yet. 
3 hours isn't too long but its hard . you could always just go for an hour or something just to wish her a HBD.


----------



## Becyboo__x

The 2 friends were my best mates before i got preg but kinda just left me once i got preg and went there seperate ways "/ not good friends you might think :huh: .. but theyve always been there for me in past and iv known them since i was little .. theyve been to see me after mason came so spose thats good and they brought him loads stuff.. I havent left mason properley only like when i went to sleep haha but thats not leaving him really.. but people keep asking me if they can look after mason for the day or give me a break like my mum and sister and im like .. No im okay same as you said im 
not ready yet even if im tired and need a break id feel lost not making his bottles and changing him lol sounds so sad that does lol

The partys on 7 til 11 .. so i was just going to stay till 10 or half 10 just everyones guna be drunk lol and ill be only sober one but my friends going whos 34 weeks pregnant so thats not so bad can keep her company lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats good,
I'm gonna try to get some more sleep quintin went back to bed now after spitting up all over me.lol its 6am here.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> I think masons just a fatty he got weighed again yesterday and he now weighs 9lb 13oz lmao .. he put on quite alot in 2 days yet he dont drink that much milk tbh lol..
> 
> I wana see your bump now Emzi! ill be jealious i miss my bump miss the kicks lol but glad hes here obviously lol its just so weird.. And wel its still ages til like middle march wel it seems it! and i can see hospital not helping me even though they said when masons here they could im abit fed up cause i feel minging cause my chest is dead bad with marks and spots dont even know why i get them there :( and then my skin just looks awful i get sick of people asking whats wrong with me "/ .. The stuff i should put it on as much as poss and proper put loads on and leave it to sink in as you said.. and i cant do that now only can when my dad gets home so he can have mason for me.
> 
> And this stupid party im ment to be going to tomorrow night was all planned iv brought my outfit and everything and my friend said i could go hers to get ready and have a drink.. and now shes said i cant go hers cause shes goin the persons whos party it is house to get ready and theres not enough room for me to go aswell (im good mates with the girl whos party it is lol) but her house isnt very big.. but now iv been told i can go to hers for a drink beforehand but ill have to get ready on my own lol i dno weather to go or not now feel a proper billy bob "/ but if i dont go ill prob regret it cause i aint been out in ages and ill look like a morbid bitch lol
> 
> Sorry for the lecture haha hopefully someone will read *coff coff Emzi* :rofl:
> 
> 
> And ill add you angie
> x

LOL at coff coff emzi  haha

hmm i hate getting ready on my own!!!
cant u speak to somebody thats going? go round to somebody elses?!
its just not as fun getting ready on ur own.. better to have a giggle, a drink + blast yourr music out  lmao

my mate sophi always has to come mine to get ready..
i cant get ready at other peoples.. i always forget somethink!

just go + let ur hair downn..
but i think that girl should of let u get ready there.. its only 1 more person! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont think im even going to go i feel so depressed sounds stupid but uno im just fed up of people letting me down all the time and i just feel left out .. my mate shunt of said i can get ready at hers and then next day say i cant cause shes going to the girls house whos party it is cause her other mate ditched her :S .. i just wanted someone at least to get ready with so could have a drink and a laugh but now iv got no1.. she just said i can go for a drink before we go but ill have to get ready at mine .. typical tbh nothing i can do either theres no1 else my other mate whos pregs going to this girls house who i barely talk to so id feel strange if i went there .. god i just give up i know if i dont go ill never hear the end of how good it was and all that shit .. i might just drink at home and forget about it lol .. just dont know what to even think anymore


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can decide at last min if i wana go or not shuv my clothes on lol but its just then if my mate dont change her mind again and says i cant go to even have a drink beforehand like i know she will.. i defo wont go cause i aint getting dropped off on my own outside the place ill feel a complete divv :nope:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

invite jay round or somethink watch some tv and have a little drink with him.. its company!

tbh bec id feel the same! thats how i get like.
i hate how my 2 bestest friends are rubbing it in my face how
they are going to malia and all this!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nah he dont drink.. so be waste time plus im guna be with him all saturday and sunday so itll be too much and hell just want to be around mason not keep me company lol "/ .. id ask jay to come but then hell just be sat there gormin all night cause he dont know anyone. 

These 2 people the girls party who it is and the other girl were my best mates but just soon as i got preg they went there own ways and now there best mates and iv been like pushed out of it "/ it was always the same when they got bfs aswell though they came before best mates lol.. and now 1 of them can drive they go everywhere together i never even got invited to go out in car or owt .. i give up relying on people or even thinkin i have good friends anymore.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ALL my friends seem like there the best ever.. but they really aint
just rub things in my face
my suposingly best friend that used to tell me everythink goes to tel me somethink and then goes ohh doesnt matter u have enough going on..
its like she thinks i cant listen!

now when i see people ringin my fone i cant be bothered to answer.. unless they text they get a reply.. but i just think im not gunna answer my fone and be nice to u cus ur only start bragging about somethink


----------



## Becyboo__x

It would of been diff if i didnt get preg but my friend who can drive (becki) shes only child and shes spoilt tbh and she always rubs that in peoples faces cause she always buys the best presents for people and always has the most expensive clothes just always something new and flashy.. but after we left school everything chanegd cause like she went to 6 form and carried on school and other mate went college and i didnt do anything lol cause i didnt know what i wanted to do.. weird how becki was my best friend since like first year of primary.. and i said we'd never lose contact but tbh we have alot she just talks to me when it suits her.

Id say keep your close mates but they all turn agenst you in end lol theres usually only 1 person and i have someone and she was 1 of my best friends in secondary and shes always been there for me but i barely get to see her now cause i hate going into where she lives cause of my ex lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

sometimes i cant be bothered to make the effort to go meet them or somethink tho!
weird
everybody always says wer always stay in touch + all that but yu never do..

ive just got back intouch with 1 my old bestmates from secondary, only because shes pregnant now shes turned 2 me like..
and out best mate also called becky  lmao im meeting her tomorrow for abit..
shes in collage on the same day as me but i hate going! and its only once every 2 weeks... i gotta go every monday now to try complete level 3 + i cba!

but yeah..
its like sophie and kiera my 2 bestiest wer like come on holiday in june
:|
and then was like nooo next year..
funny how they are goin away in june this year..
even if they ment next year it will be LO birthday if i go over due i said no chance!
plus i wont leave LO while so young! would be her first holiday next year FX :D xx


----------



## annawrigley

urgh i know how you both feel, my friends are being complete letdowns atm too :/
its kinda my fault,i let them walk all over me i always am like "oh yeah thats fine dont worry about it" to their face or over the phone or whatever then realise afterwards how pissed off i actually am and how shit they treat me! to cut a long story short i ended up practically running from one end of town to the other today in the freezing cold 35 weeks pregnant because id been ditched twice over, only to end up going to this thing on my own we were meant to go to together :/ not impressed with my "friends" right now! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yeah, my friendships have you really changed when I became pregnant/a mom lol. I don't really have any friend anymore. :(


----------



## annawrigley

they just seem to see my baby as a doll and like its just gonna appear one day for them to all coo over and until then i'm perfectly able to do everything i used to.. which im really not
i dont think they'll fully understand until they're pregnant themselves! your WHOLE life changes!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I miss sleeping ='(


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> they just seem to see my baby as a doll and like its just gonna appear one day for them to all coo over and until then i'm perfectly able to do everything i used to.. which im really not
> *i dont think they'll fully understand until they're pregnant themselves! your WHOLE life changes!*

Soooo true.. 

Some girls act like pregnancy is nothing and wish they were in my position or something.. Like.. wtf? You think this is easy?!! 

Then after birth.. whoof :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> they just seem to see my baby as a doll and like its just gonna appear one day for them to all coo over and until then i'm perfectly able to do everything i used to.. which im really not
> i dont think they'll fully understand until they're pregnant themselves! your WHOLE life changes!

When i was preg people like took a step back from me and like basically ignored me alot and didnt invite me out and to partys all cause i was preg.. and now masons here suddenly iv got alot of people asking if they can come over and see him.. and im like :huh: WTF no.. specially as most i havent spoke to for like a good year or even seen .. its abit pathetic tbh .. and my sister whos 20 seems to think she can just come over and take mason to see her friends :S.. im like hes not going without me and it would be nice to get asked first and i dont want her friends meeting my baby specially as i barely know these people its abit weird tbh.. No1 will realise what its like and how things do change till they actual are in your position and then they will turn to you and ask for advice i can garentee lol. 



PreggoEggo said:


> I miss sleeping ='(

Me too :cry:
i have the mardyest little boy ever i think lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arr i cant be bothered with some of them..
some of my mates really are making the effort, its just i cant be bothered..
why would i want to go the pub just to sit there drinking pop?
not that fun for me..

thing is i used to be such a laugh now i just feel boring?
:| LOL


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I had such a hard night with quintin he would not sleep. he was screaming and I was crying. thank god he went to sleep for a bit this morning and I got a little bit of sleep


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My apartment is such a mess and I'm so tired.lol I feel like I never sleep anymore.
My dad is coming over to see Quintin today, he hasn't seen him since the hospital. 
He said he bring formula I hope he brings the right kind cause I'm running low
but tomorrow a shop has my formula on sale for $22 its reg. $28 and I have two 10 dollars off coupons! so that only 12 bucks each.lol. such a deal.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aw im so angry, kierans pulled a fast one on me.. wants to go his mates for a drink.. but its the mate that had all them partys.. so obviously his moms going away for anight + they are gunna have a party? :| mm im not happy at all..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats no good emma do you know forsure hes having a party?


----------



## Jas029

So.. this is gonna be TMI but I'm curious if any of you would have any idea..

This morning I got up and when I went to the bathroom my pad was SOAKED I mean SOAKED in VD.. The part my pad didn't cover was all completely soaked too..
It's not like muscusy or anything it was mainly clear a little white.. But my cervix is already open and it wasn't like muscusy at all.. So it wasn't my plug..
And it wasn't like completely clear odorless or anything so it wasn't like a little bit of my water breaking or something.. 

:shrug: Just a hugee increase in VD I suppose? I seriously don't know why it was or what it was or what caused it or anything but I'm hoping it's a sign of labor :haha: (Doubtful)

For an increase in VD that was definitely a big amount!!

(Pleasee Riley come soon!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not sure, I know I got more VD near the end but I didn't really have loads.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well, in the end i went out.. with my friend, i had a feeling he would end up at the club we went 2.. so he got caught out but i said to him i might be going town..
but it wasnt town we went 2 anyway.. 

but he was like ar im only goin pub + ryans..

so im angry because he never told me, we had a row.. he ended it.. then some lad tried to dance with me he said to the lad narr i wouldnt shes taken..
:| i said why u doing that for u just ended it + he said i ent letting no lads try it with u tonight. :| + he had money for alcohol.. but wheres my valentines card?!?!


----------



## annawrigley

em babe he sounds like he wants to have his cake and eat it too.
like hes allowed to lie to you and fuck you around and then dump you but no one else is allowed to try it on ?? how does he work that one out?

:grr::grr::grr:


FOB slept at mine again last night, so tempted to email his girlfriend saying "do you not find it weird your boyfriend woke up with me and not you on valentines day?"
but theres no point he'd just talk his way out of it, spin her a few more lies, and then hate me for it which would not be helpful.

EDIT: just read that back it makes me look like a slag, im not lol. nothing happened, we slept in the same bed but didnt even brush feet in the night :rofl: i do have some self respect
but if she had any idea how much time he spends with me she'd drop him in a second, just annoys me how he feels like he can mess us both around at the same time. i dont even know what he wants from me! grrrrrrrr hes a mind fuck


----------



## annawrigley

STM has been overrun by illiterates.. :roll:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> STM has been overrun by illiterates.. :roll:

I know, the new girls seemed to just hijack our thread :wacko:

Doesn't look like I'll be having a valentines baby :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> em babe he sounds like he wants to have his cake and eat it too.
> like hes allowed to lie to you and fuck you around and then dump you but no one else is allowed to try it on ?? how does he work that one out?
> 
> :grr::grr::grr:
> 
> 
> FOB slept at mine again last night, so tempted to email his girlfriend saying "do you not find it weird your boyfriend woke up with me and not you on valentines day?"
> but theres no point he'd just talk his way out of it, spin her a few more lies, and then hate me for it which would not be helpful.
> 
> EDIT: just read that back it makes me look like a slag, im not lol. nothing happened, we slept in the same bed but didnt even brush feet in the night :rofl: i do have some self respect
> but if she had any idea how much time he spends with me she'd drop him in a second, just annoys me how he feels like he can mess us both around at the same time. i dont even know what he wants from me! grrrrrrrr hes a mind fuck

My ex, (not FOB, but the one I'm in love with ) lol crashes at my place sometimes, mind you I haven't seen him in like 2 months (must not be fighting with his girlfriend) but whenever he does I'm always temped to email his girlfriend but don't because I love him =(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> STM has been overrun by illiterates.. :roll:
> 
> I know, the new girls seemed to just hijack our thread :wacko:
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll be having a valentines baby :(Click to expand...

you never know! lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> STM has been overrun by illiterates.. :roll:
> 
> I know, the new girls seemed to just hijack our thread :wacko:
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll be having a valentines baby :(Click to expand...
> 
> you never know! lolClick to expand...

I don't think I'm going to go into labor and pop him out within 5 hours..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> STM has been overrun by illiterates.. :roll:
> 
> I know, the new girls seemed to just hijack our thread :wacko:
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll be having a valentines baby :(Click to expand...
> 
> you never know! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'm going to go into labor and pop him out within 5 hours..Click to expand...

it could happen! I was only in "active labour" for 5 and half hours .lol 

jezz, :cry:jas don't ruin my dreams of you popping tonight and having a valentines baby:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hardly go in the thread anymore on teens bit for the fact theres too many newbies coming lately and i cant keep up |: bad as it sounds id love to talk to everyone but it would take the piss to keep up so i just keep track of the main girlys aka you guys :winkwink: .. feel sorry for sophie when she comes on she must get lost when she goes on her thread going back all the pages :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Yes but I'm not even in.. what would you call it.. inactive labor?! right now.. So if I started now I highly doubt I would get it all over with within a few hours :haha: (Although it would be nice)

They have big huge conversations in there.. and I know we did the same thing but these are abunch of newbies coming in and it's like ffs I don't want to read 10 pages about stuff I know nothing about in one of my own threads :wacko: (Not TECHNICALLY mine but I'm one of the active oldies..)

Oh well.. :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

haha im glad i wasnt the only one thinking that then :lol:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hm i gues so :( i feel like so hormonal tonight

im so confused, my heads so fucked up i feel so allown right now..

its like..
he was changing, i had my old kieran back he was so lovely to me
but then saturday he had a drink in him + just was so unrekoniseable! < dont think its a word but it is now :) lmao

now i feel like if he isnt going to change il rather be on my own..
lastnight he did cook me a meal + come home with card + chocolates but besides the point..

i dont think i can stand the thought of him going out + moving on.. n theres me not being able to do fuck all..
but if he carrys on this way + i stay.. when the babys here whats he going to do every saturday night leave me in on my own while hes out enjoying himself :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

Can I join in? STM thread isn't what is used to be and I miss talking to you all:cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

course u can :D x


----------



## stuffymuffy

:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome over here stuffymuffy, I can't keep up w/ the other thread.
god, I spent the last 40 mins trying to get formula stains out of quintins clothes. lol they are in the wash now so I'm hoping they come out clean.

Emma, I hope he doesn't start being an ass again. I hope when your LO is here he doesn't go out and leave you all alone :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

Have you tried baby Oxi-clean? It worked wonders for my nephew's clothes.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> Emma, I hope he doesn't start being an ass again. I hope when your LO is here he doesn't go out and leave you all alone :(

Thankz rome, my emotions and everythink today just seem all over the place i just feel like shit :(
i cant wait to have my hair done wednesday hopefully ill feel a little bit better, but having my hair done never feels like being pampered anymore :|


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wanted to get Oxi-clean and I said that like 1000000 times, so I was going to the store later on to get it, then my step dad is like "here I bought you shout stain remover" and I'm like wtf. lol

emma, I love getting my hair done lol its been ages I don't have the money right now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Steph whens your due date again? 
ill add you to front page :)
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy, your picture is so cute


----------



## Jas029

So, I was going to ask you girls whether I should go for this
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Starlight-Papasan-Periwinkle/5430278
or this 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Lovin-Hug-Swing-Happy-Day-Pooh/13060509

But the first one isn't in any stores near by.. the second one is only in ONE walmart near by when we have like 5 of them in our city!!
So I guess I'm stuck with the second one (FOB is suppose to be buying it and gets a 10% discount at walmart) 

Hopefully it doesn't have to be the same walmart he was employed at otherwise I'm stuck with god knows what.. I'll have to go there sometime and see what they even have in stock at that walmart :wacko:


----------



## Angielove

I say the second one! i have one similar :]

both are cute though!


----------



## Becyboo__x

bith are nice Jas .. the 1st one is just different i spose but they both look lovely


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> becy, your picture is so cute


:)
i keep trying to get some with me and him but hes too wriggly at min and usually asleep lol might have to wait till he holds his head up better


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i wish my camera wasn't stolen so I can take more pictures of quintin.
Jas, I like the 1st one. hehe but I already said that before


----------



## annawrigley

i like them both jas!
the second one is what ive got, except different pattern and just bears not winnie the pooh things dangling down! xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> Steph whens your due date again?
> ill add you to front page :)
> xx

June 6th :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas I like the first one, it's adorable!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> emma, I love getting my hair done lol its been ages I don't have the money right now.

I just guess working in a salon + stuff just makes me not feel as pampered anymore.. but my hairs gone so out of style! im growing it now..
it was shorter into the back and longer on the sides and my layers used to be all short + funky :\
i dont know weather 2 grow it or not..
ive had it like that for so so so longgg
but i dont think longer hair wil suit me!
what u girls thinkkkk?!luckily enough i do my friends and she does mine! she trained me up at the old salon so its like favour for a favour but we have to get our colours and stuff


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> So, I was going to ask you girls whether I should go for this
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Starlight-Papasan-Periwinkle/5430278
> or this
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Lovin-Hug-Swing-Happy-Day-Pooh/13060509
> 
> But the first one isn't in any stores near by.. the second one is only in ONE walmart near by when we have like 5 of them in our city!!
> So I guess I'm stuck with the second one (FOB is suppose to be buying it and gets a 10% discount at walmart)
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't have to be the same walmart he was employed at otherwise I'm stuck with god knows what.. I'll have to go there sometime and see what they even have in stock at that walmart :wacko:

Arr i love them both!
but if i had to pick one..
the first i think
arr idk id want them both  haha


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> emma, I love getting my hair done lol its been ages I don't have the money right now.
> 
> I just guess working in a salon + stuff just makes me not feel as pampered anymore.. but my hairs gone so out of style! im growing it now..
> it was shorter into the back and longer on the sides and my layers used to be all short + funky :\
> i dont know weather 2 grow it or not..
> ive had it like that for so so so longgg
> but i dont think longer hair wil suit me!
> what u girls thinkkkk?!luckily enough i do my friends and she does mine! she trained me up at the old salon so its like favour for a favour but we have to get our colours and stuffClick to expand...

My mum and everyone keeps telling me that it's easier to have short hair when bubs is here :shrug: But I think your hair looks really cute in your avatar pic :thumbup: 
I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. It's about an inch away from reaching down to my butt :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> My mum and everyone keeps telling me that it's easier to have short hair when bubs is here :shrug: But I think your hair looks really cute in your avatar pic :thumbup:
> I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. It's about an inch away from reaching down to my butt :haha:


Lmao that was a year ago that photo lmao! 
think i better put a more recent one there but i dont take pictures anymore i feel so discusting lmao

bless ya hehe a bit of pampering ay
need a spa weekend i do lmao facial and all that :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

The only pictures I take are of my bump haha I feel so gross now :( Spa weekend sounds amazing.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i know! im going to arrange one after LOs here + once ive saved some money up..haha im not taking enough of my bump, need to start i really really do. i just lie there watching a film n think i best take a pic of my bump inaminite n then i just fall to sleep or cant be bothered im getting so lazy!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've gotten so incredibly lazy! I'm normally a neat freak and never let my house get messy but I've let it become quite the mess, I just don't care anymore haha.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I need to start thinking of names! I just realized I have no names for a girl :dohh: If I have a girl my poor little princess won't have a name :blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha, do u have a feeling about what ur carrying?


----------



## annawrigley

anyone else which you could get people banned for annoying and pointless posts? :rofl: lmao


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmaoo whoo?
i wonder when chatrooms going to be re opened!
ive just sorted thru lods of pointless papers.. mostly are the silly leaflets u get in bounty packs + stuff


----------



## annawrigley

in the pancake day thread.. they're all just chatting shit to get the thread up to 100 pages or something xD
yer i hope its soon!! xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmao pancake thread? haha
i wont bother reading that one then :D
yeeeep should be soon :)
my friends popping over for a hour wer gunna get a chinese im so hungary .. so glad somebodys coming over!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I wish I could have a spa day, maybe I will try to save up!

stuffymuffy are you team yellow?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

they are quite alot of money arnt they :\ :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> anyone else which you could get people banned for annoying and pointless posts? :rofl: lmao

lol like every thread I read is stupid lately.lol


----------



## Jas029

They talk more then we do!! 

Also I think my mom is leaning towards the first, When I showed her the two and said only the whinny the pooh one is local she mentioned going in the store and looking because she's sure they have something like the first one (example: just different colors so its called something else but still basically the exact same thing)
I think she liked the brand name better.. she's like "Well the other is a fisher price"

Also man you guys have alot of mixed opinions on the swings!! :haha:

My next doctors appointment is tomorrow, Hope somethings happened!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, come on and tell us if you can after your doctors appointment :)
I'm excited to find out if you dilated more or something hehe.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry to like change the subject but WTF is with the other thread .. does that aimee have a boyfriend lol? i know sophie has a boyfriend but thats a diff one to FOB.. and then we make an exception for Emzi  .. but i think now people just going in that thread for the fun of it lol ..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i donno? lol does she says she has one?


----------



## Jas029

I'll come on ASAP.. My appointments in the morning so I'd say by noon (my time) you'll hear something from me!
(Unless I magically go into labor :winkwink:)
(that's 6PM for you, Becy!)

:nope:
It's not just STM.. the whole teen section is just overrun with all these newbies with bad grammar and pointless subjects.. It makes me look back and go "Were we like that? :shock:"

I'm trying not to be mean.. it's just like over half the threads were "Am I pregnant?" now it's all pointless ramblings from those girls.. Atleast ours were interesting to the outside public :roll:

I'm about to completely tell FOB off.. According to my cousin he's still going around acting like after I have Riley all the hormones go away and I go running back into his arms.. 
I'm getting so annoyed I'm about to tell him straight up I don't want him in the room when I'm in labor and I DON'T love him or want to be with him!! :grr: 
Sorry a bit of a rant but if I posted it in the other STM section it would get buried with spam :( 


I was talking to my cousin today.. She was saying about how I had a doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm like "Yeah if I'm not in labor by then" and she's like "Do you have a feeling its tomorrow?!?!" I go "No, I don't have a feeling it's any particular day.. I JUST WANT HIM OUT!!"

..She goes "Why so anxious?" 
:dohh:
I told her.. Just wait til you're pregnant and 8 days from your due date..


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> awe, I wish I could have a spa day, maybe I will try to save up!
> 
> stuffymuffy are you team yellow?

Yeah I am :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Wow Jas seems like you have a really stubborn! He needs to move on, sounds like he needs a reality check and a good talkin' to.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

must be sooo exciting to be on team yellow, next time I wanna be on team yellow. lol not like I plan on having another anytime soon...

jas.. so noon your time would be like 1 here?


----------



## Jas029

Correct Rome!

And yes, He does need to move on.. That's why I'm about to just tell him off he's really starting to get on my nerves.. he watches what he says around me when it comes to lovey-dovey stuff because he knows it irritates the hell outta me but apparently he's still going around telling people that I still love him and will be with him after I have Riley..:dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Sorry to like change the subject but WTF is with the other thread .. does that aimee have a boyfriend lol? i know sophie has a boyfriend but thats a diff one to FOB.. and then we make an exception for Emzi  .. but i think now people just going in that thread for the fun of it lol ..

yeah i know! half the people that come in are like "heyyy my names *** and im engaged to the father of the baby we're both really excited and hes being great!!!"
its like are you trying to rub it in?!?! lmao READ THE THREAD TITLE!



Jas029 said:


> :nope:
> It's not just STM.. the whole teen section is just overrun with all these newbies with bad grammar and pointless subjects.. It makes me look back and go "Were we like that? :shock:"
> 
> I'm trying not to be mean.. it's just like over half the threads were "Am I pregnant?" now it's all pointless ramblings from those girls.. Atleast ours were interesting to the outside public :roll:

yeah i completely agree. i thought it was just me being over-sensitive lol.


----------



## stuffymuffy

My mom, sister's, friends etc. are making me feel so guilty for not finding out the sex. They all want to know so badly. I'm pretty sure my sister would pay off the sonographer to find out if she could :haha: To me it's not that big of a deal, I want the surprise. It just gives me one more thing to look forward too :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, do you have a guess on what gender your LO might be?


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think it's a boy :) That's been everyone's prediction so far.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, I knew quintin was a boy, I found out at 21 weeks tho .


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww. Everyone says that mother's instincts are usually right! I'll be so un-prepared if I have a girl, I have no names for girls picked out lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg, im dead. lol
quintin got up at 2:00am to eat, didn't go back to sleep till 2:30, then up at 3:11 with a dirty diapers didn't go back to 3, now its 4 and he wanted to eat again, but he only had like half an oz. 
and I didn't go to bed to begin with till 12:30.


----------



## Becyboo__x

The teen section has always been the same tbh.. like ''Am i pregnant" threads and they all just sound thick might be harsh but i got fed up of it so i just stopped going in there after abit "/ .. but im glad i did or i wouldnt of started talking to you lot :)! Just have to be careful of fakes but usually you can tell .. like we know all us arent fake cause weve all got facebook and iv got all my family on there so that proves im real ;] 

I agree about next time i have a baby if i do lol id love to be on team yellow be so nice to have a surprise :) but id be so impatient to find out id just wana know lol. 

I thought you would have had Riley by now Jas :winkwink: watch you be overdue now :rofl: i think im only one up to yet whos been overdue :growlmad: i must just have a naughty baby! Let us know how you get on at doctors :)!

Masons still poorly! im getting better thank god but it dont help with all the colds going round i feel so bad for him hes struggling to breathe cause hes all snuffly and hes starting to get really mardy at night early morning which kills me staying up all the time holding him :( 

Hope everyone is alright 
<3


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Sorry to like change the subject but WTF is with the other thread .. does that aimee have a boyfriend lol? i know sophie has a boyfriend but thats a diff one to FOB.. and then we make an exception for Emzi  .. but i think now people just going in that thread for the fun of it lol ..

my love lifes like a bluddy washing machine

dont know how.. just goies arounddd in circles  my heads messed upp mayneeeeeee

+ yerrr she was on about before somethink like arguin with him or something??


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao im so paranoyed of fakes too :\ yu just never know these days!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well i think iv just completely come to terms with i dont want to even see jay anymore but i have to cause of mason but i feel like just saying to him dont bother lol cause he dont even pay towards him.. he payed towards some stuff when we went sheffield shopping but it was only like 10 quid.. he brought COD 6 with rest of his money :growlmad: typical guy?? i think so.. but i now just wish he never told his family i was pregnant and i just went alone with it all cause im basically doing that now not like im complaining cause i dont want him around.. i want mason to have a dad but i just rather move on and let him have his life back but cant do that obviously. I dno even how were guna do it cause i dont wana see him but i aint letting him have mason on his own fuck that sorry but hes useless hell palm him off to his mum or something i know it and id rather him spend time with his dad not his mum .. His mums pissing me off i dont think jays told her were not together tbh :wacko: cause shes constantly saying to me "ill have mason 1day this week if you want to go the pictures or something together" :wacko: im like why would i wana go to the pictures with him lol and i dont exactly wana leave mason with you (harsh i know) but hes only like 3 weeks old im not bothered about leaving him and going to the pictures would rather stay home and get a dvd in and be with him at home lmao!

I dont know how im going to sort stuff out how he sees him cause now im fed up of him thinkin we could get back theres just not much chance of that if i dont ''love him'' and i thought i could let him stay over obv as friends so he could see mason but i dont think i can now its really awkard. Got to register mason saturday aswell thats guna be FUN obv jays got to go with me if hes going on it and hes guna be pissed off cause masons having my last name but i dont want him havin just his and double barrelled sounds stupid with both.. Im thinkin of just going to register him on my own and not havin jay on it but if i go behind his back i think ill get a mouthful i dont think hell take me to court though .. but soon as hes on birth certificate hes guna have to start payin cause its not right him not payin to help me out :growlmad:

Duno if anyone will read all this :haha: bit long and boring but i need some advice what to do or what anyone else would do.
xx


----------



## annawrigley

i think you should get him but on the BC then he can start paying, even if he doesnt have a job atm he'll have to start paying as soon as he gets one, it'll make it more complicated for you if you leave him off! :)
yer it does sound like hes told his mum youre still together :wacko: strange boy.. and i can see why you cba with him im sorry but if hes not got much money wtf is he doing spending it on CoD when he should be helping you out ??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

god, I'm SO tired. lol

Becy I'm not sure what to say he shouldn't have bought a game and only put 10 towards things for mason, why wouldn't jay tell her you guys aren't together?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hes going to have a fit about not using his last name anyway cause iv told him im not and he was like fine and went all mardy.. and his dad turned around and said he best be being a Hufton (his last name)... and i was like no hes not lol.. I dno why he brought COD tbh its one of them things every lad must have but that was like 40 quid.. i only brought mason some clothes but its the first time iv really been out and got him some clothes while hes been here. Well jays just made it so hard .. only his dad can drive and hes never in.. so my dad has to take me and mason to him or jay comes down on the bus to mine and my dad takes him back cause he ends up going home really late. But hes selling his mo-ped cause hes got a crosser now but what goods that going to do with a baby he should of got driving lessons and saved for a car somehow so he can see mason and take him places.. hes a div i just cba to even talk to him anymore he wont even listen to my advice "/ .. Dont have a clue why he hasnt told his mum unless he has.. but it seems he hasnt the way she says stuff and all that but shell find out sooner or later cause i hardly see him only every weekend if that lol and its not to see me its to see mason really.. His mums now driving me insane though saying to jay to ask me to come up cause family wana see mason.. im like FFS i cant come every weekend up to your house and meet aloud of people i dont even know let alone mason lol

I just feel stuck now cause he trys it on with me all the time when he comes over and i feel i cant turn around to him and go get off or anything if he puts his arm around me "/ cause i feel itll just end up settin a bad atmosphere :( but he knows i dont want anythin more then friends .. but he sent me a dead soppy txt other day when i was sat next to him :S lol and it was like 10 txts long and i just feelt like telin him to stop it cause its makin me feel bad


----------



## stuffymuffy

Anna I saw you on Ellie's facebook and added you if that's okay :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Can't wait to meet baby Riley. *Good Luck Jas*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> I thought you would have had Riley by now Jas :winkwink: watch you be overdue now :rofl: i think im only one up to yet whos been overdue :growlmad: i must just have a naughty baby! Let us know how you get on at doctors :)!

Well, you're way off :rofl: he's going to be 6 days early if it all works out right!!

Mason was just awful stubborn that's all :winkwink:
Riley probably would of been to if given the chance.. but I told my mom my body can't hold him in here for another week or two and I was right! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

jas we need baby lol 

lynette is 6lb9oz
elouisa is 6lb5oz
sophia is 6lb2oz

i doen good lol just been busy as hell


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe good to hear everything is good memysonand3!


----------



## annawrigley

wow ashley they're doing great! :D
and yeah stephanie its fine, i accepted :winkwink: 
aaaaand.. *CMON RILEY!*xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay I just read "How to support a teenage mother??" lol

that person seems insane and scary lol.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I just read that too and it makes no sense :wacko:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Memysonand3 sounds like you're girls are doing really well! 
I just woke up and the first thing I did was check on here to see if Jas had updated at all, We're all waiting for you Riley!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> I just read that too and it makes no sense :wacko:

lol I know and the person posted again on it



> so..yes I would want to have sex with her (it would certainly be better then doing it with a boy first.) Also it would make me feel close to her, which would be good and stop me feeling guilty

and thats after she said how much she disliked her... 

sorry, I hope I'm not being rude, I just find it super odd.


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I just read that too and it makes no sense :wacko:
> 
> lol I know and the person posted again on it
> 
> 
> 
> so..yes I would want to have sex with her (it would certainly be better then doing it with a boy first.) Also it would make me feel close to her, which would be good and stop me feeling guiltyClick to expand...
> 
> and thats after she said how much she disliked her...
> 
> sorry, I hope I'm not being rude, I just find it super odd.Click to expand...

Wow.It is super odd.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I just read that too and it makes no sense :wacko:
> 
> lol I know and the person posted again on it
> 
> 
> 
> so..yes I would want to have sex with her (it would certainly be better then doing it with a boy first.) Also it would make me feel close to her, which would be good and stop me feeling guiltyClick to expand...
> 
> and thats after she said how much she disliked her...
> 
> sorry, I hope I'm not being rude, I just find it super odd.Click to expand...

i am being rude, its fucking insane!
to be perfectly honest i think she has some problems.. you can just kinda tell from the way she writes iykwim? just seems to have a screw loose... :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol anna
the thread is locked now. 

the girl she is talking about probs doesn't even ever think about this girl...and she thinks she named her baby after her, maybe she just has a really popular name?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

when did jas go into labour omg goood luckk!!


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> lol anna
> the thread is locked now.
> 
> the girl she is talking about probs doesn't even ever think about this girl...and she thinks she named her baby after her, maybe she just has a really popular name?

lol yeah i know, and now she thinks she "stole her identity" for giving the baby her name! :wacko:

jas went into labour today emma! :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg i just readd the thread!

do you think hes here yetttt!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I bet hes here
I hope it all went well.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Shes on msn on ebuddy now.. her msn says ...

Jas- expecting a baby by tonight contractions are horrible :(

so i dont know if nothings happened yet or shes left her msn on 
might see if she talks back to me :) 



She isnt replying im guessing she left msn on lol dont blame her think i left my laptop on and everything on still when i went to hospital lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya when I went to the hospital I left everything on still. I forgot I was even talking to my friend, she ended up calling my mom cause she thought something went wrong. lol I just forgot to tell her I was leaving.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My laptop just went on standby lol i got home next day saw my laptop and thought oh shit i left it all running :haha: i dont think i was online on msn though so i didnt leave anyone hanging just everyone on here lol! .. but i guessed they all knew what was going off lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

What date was Riley born does anyone know so i can update this :] 
x


----------



## stuffymuffy

The 18th I'm pretty sure :) She posted his picture and the update last night and we're only a few house apart so I hope I'm right lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i wonder why she had to have c-sec in the enddd


----------



## stuffymuffy

Yeah I was thinking the same thing, I'm pretty sure she said that they gave her pitocin which is to get contractions going so maybe her labor wasn't progressing as it should have been and her blood pressure became a problem? I hope she's recovering well.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh she updated on her post:)
so happy for her


----------



## QuintinsMommy

='( okay, so you all know the ex that I'm in love with? lol hes not my FOB.
okay he got his new girlfriend pregnant , and this may sound crazy but I'm sooo jealous.
god, im probs crazy


----------



## Becyboo__x

:(..
Your not crazy .. my ex not FOB who i was in love with when he finished it with me he got with a different girl 2days after me and he blocked me on facebook and msn so iv got no way of seeing what hes doing etc but im sure him and this girl are like engaged and i always have a feeling theyll start a family and it about kills me thinking of it! specially cause he wanted to get engaged to me and he said he was getting us a house together :(! 

And theres no doubt hell rub it all in your face if you still speak aswell which wont help 1 bit :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, me and him were going to get engaged I had my ring, and we were gonna make it a official in june, but we broke up, and I slept with FOB and got pregnant,and we were gonna get back together just before I found out I was pregnant.
I was the one who broke up with him, but I still wish I didnt (but then I wouldn't have my wonderful son so I'm half glad I did )


----------



## Jas029

Ok this is the ONLY other thread I caught up on because it's short and it's not full of just random blabbering non-sense like most :wacko:

Yeah I was on potosin but I didn't dilate past 6cm and I was already having horrible horrible contractions at that point and couldn't handle hours and hours more of it because I wasn't dilating past 6cm so my doctor said that I can either have an epidural and try to dilate the rest of the way but it could of still been MANY many hours and I just didn't want an epi at ALL.. and it could of still ended in c-section so I just went with the c-section :(

But I'm sure you read all that on my updates and understand it all so I won't just repeat myself but I'm glad you girls are doing good and Ashley it's soo good to see you online I hope you were able to take atleast one of your girls home.. I remember back in December I was saying I was so jealous I was due a week after you but you got to see them months in advance.. and you said well atleast I'd be able to take him straight home and stuff but that totally backfired.. Atleast he's not a preemie but he's still in the NICU and I had to have a c-section so you understand more of how I'm feeling right now then anyone is at this point really..
I wish I could text you because since you've gone through the same thing it makes it easier to have someone to talk to but I still have no phone or anything and I don't even know if you'll read this but I can feel some of your pain with a c-section and having them in NICU.. Hopefully he'll only need to be there for another week or so :nope:


----------



## Jas029

Oh also.. this one guy who was pretty much the ONLY guy I still really liked and had feelings for in a majority of my pregnancy (not fob) said something about his gf's period being late and they were going to "t" it..it just killed me completely so I can feel your guys pain there with the ex you still love knocking some other girl up :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas, when do you get to go home? I hope he isn't there any longer then a week.you must miss him like crazy.

edit- Nvm, I just read your other thread:) <3


----------



## stuffymuffy

I definitely have a rib kicker. Everyone talks about feeling their child's kicks as such a pleasant thing and most of the time I love feeling him/her but these hurt sometimes!


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> I definitely have a rib kicker. *Everyone talks about feeling their child's kicks as such a pleasant thing *and most of the time I love feeling him/her but these hurt sometimes!

Who the hell says that?!?! :shock:

Riley was a major rib-kicker it was NOT pleasant...
I mean I do like feeling him but ouch!!

EDIT: I DID like feeling him.. this is going to take awhile to get use to :haha: 
With my uterus contracting and stuff also it almost feels like movement sometime so it's a bit trippy..


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I definitely have a rib kicker. *Everyone talks about feeling their child's kicks as such a pleasant thing *and most of the time I love feeling him/her but these hurt sometimes!
> 
> Who the hell says that?!?! :shock:
> 
> Riley was a major rib-kicker it was NOT pleasant...
> I mean I do like feeling him but ouch!!
> 
> EDIT: I DID like feeling him.. this is going to take awhile to get use to :haha:
> With my uterus contracting and stuff also it almost feels like movement sometime so it's a bit trippy..Click to expand...


I had this little old lady come up to me in the store today, it happens all the time, and rub my belly (she was a friend of my grandmas so I didn't really mind it as much as the random little old ladies) and he/she gave a good proper kick (thankfully not in my ribs) and she looks a me and says " Oh my, did you feel that?" :dohh: My mom just looked at me and we both laughed. I wanted to say nope, I'm only the one getting kicked from the inside, never feel a damn thing. 

Aww, I think I'm going to miss feeling my LO too :cry: I hope you and Riley start feeling better soon. I can't wait to see more pictures of him! He's so adorable.


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Aww, I think I'm going to miss feeling my LO too :cry: I hope you and Riley start feeling better soon. I can't wait to see more pictures of him! He's so adorable.

You know.. I thought I would but really after everything I've gone through the last few days it's alittle weird reminding myself hes not there anymore but it almost feels like the lat 9 months were just a dream.. I mean I thought I was going to suffer with depression with him suddenly being gone out of my belly and not having those kicks but with everything going on you really don't notice it..
I don't know if that's the same thing for everyones experience because I had a very very long labor and then had to have the c-section and recovering from that and everything it's alot different then like a quick vaginal delivery and going home with them after like 2 days.. :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg :( im the worst mom in the world, I was cutting quintins nails and I cut his finger ='( and he screamed and cried so much, I cried too, I feel so bad ='(


----------



## Jas029

Aww, Don't feel so bad hun :( 
I'm sure he forgives you :hugs:

Riley has some long little nails already and he always has his hands around his face and stuff so Rome, I think those scratch mittens are going to be put to goood use once he's home (Definitely going to have to get alot more of them too) :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, quintin wore mits for the 1st 2 weeks of his life cause I was too scared to cut his nails now I *never *want to cut them again.
his nails will end up like this:haha:
 



Attached Files:







4548gn4.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stuffymuffy

You are the not the worst mom in the world, don't be so hard on yourself :hugs: Like Jas said I'm sure he forgives you.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

now he has a scab on his finger. I feel better now tho, I freaked out when it happened.
there was so much blood for a little cut.

Quintin is a month old today :O


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> ='( okay, so you all know the ex that I'm in love with? lol hes not my FOB.
> okay he got his new girlfriend pregnant , and this may sound crazy but I'm sooo jealous.
> god, im probs crazy

thats not crazy at all,i would be devastated :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear :( there will always be cuts annd bruises though wait till Quintins on the move crawling and walking hell be getting all sorts of booboos  i know he didnt do it but still things happen :)! iv got to do masons nails soon he keeps scratching his face :( and his scratch mits dont stay on lol so i give up!

Happy month old to Quintin & Bella!
gone so fast

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe becy, we have a facebook group now:) its all the girls who are on teen section alot, (not any annoying newbies) 

ya, quintin mits wouldn't stay on and they were always going missing.


----------



## Jas029

Aww yay a month old already :happydance:

Rome.. I don't think they'll be like that once he gets to a certain age he'll cut them himself (or get in the habit of chewing them) :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well I hope not, lol all the other children would be scared of him


----------



## Becyboo__x

Facebooook???
ooohh whats it called and ill search it or suggest me on facebook to it :)!
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

How many times should ya bath a baby lol im curious now cause midwife told me he cant be bathed till his cord fel off and obviously thats been off for a while now.. but i bath mason like nearly everyday lol or if not everyday i like miss a day so like monday,wednesday,friday,sunday lol :shrug: .. they told me not to use johnsons shampoo or body wash til hes like 2 months old :wacko: but i use both now only abit though not like loads cause he cant smell bad lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i have no idea, quintin takes a bath everynight, and i use johnson head to toe and shampoo, no one told me not to lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad im not doing anything wrong then i think evryone does it they said dont use it cause of babys skin or sumat daft cause its still there newborn skin which has stuff in it :S lmao it was something weird like that.. But i was like i cant leave him smelling specially if he wees on himself like he usually does when changing him lol! .. Aswell midwife/health visitor told me i cant use baby wipes iv got to use cotton wool and water to wipe him :wacko: i was like i aint doing that its so messy and hard!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right i havent got any pictures of this other guy (timo) i deleted all the pics of me and him when we split cause i just didnt want to remind my self of it and i always got upset looking at them .. iv only found 1 on my facebook profile pics from ages ago and its not very good cause were kissing and its the side of his face with sunglasses on lol! and hes blocked me on facebook so theres no way of me getting another! lol

Jay


Timo (really crap pic :()


Mason


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i think they look alot alike, do you have a picture of the other guy?
i think they have the same eyes


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres fob and quintin
they have the same chin
 



Attached Files:







hiking 002.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









19555_288861513774_510208774_3495007_2398827_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









19555_276517543774_510208774_3456516_1490927_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Facebooook???
> ooohh whats it called and ill search it or suggest me on facebook to it :)!
> xx

kk kriskitten or lovebunny need to ask you to join so annoying people cant join lol


----------



## Jas029

So far I don't see ANY resemblance between FOB and Riley.. My dad says maybe the shape of his eyes but it's hard to tell so young.. Otherwise he looks like me :cloud9:
I'm sure once he gets older he'll look just like him though... I haven't seen any baby pictures of FOB

Also it's really only required to actually bathe them like once a week but it's good to use like a washcloth to clean certain areas daily..So I've heard :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg feels like i havnt been on in ages =]

how are you alll?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hmm i havent got any of the other guy hes like deleted his facebook by the looks of it my friend tried to find him and he dont come up no more and iv deleted all the photos off my phone and laptop :(! im gutted wanted to have a comparson lol but i think he looks mostly like jay cause theyve both got blonde hair blue eyes lol but his face shape is more chubby lol jays is long. I actually dont think Quintin look like FOB lol maybe its because babys faces are more round :shrug: your FOBs face is longish like jays is .. I think Quintin and Riley both kinda look more like there mummys :)! im jealious i wish Mason looked like me more :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i wonder who my LO will look more like...
waiting game! i hate it


----------



## Becyboo__x

She will probs be your double Em :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I think Quintin looks more like me then fob, we will see as he gets older.
he does have fobs bumchin.lol and his hair line other then that i think he mostly looks like me.


I do think mason looks like you tho, he has has jays eyes tho


----------



## Jas029

I'm scared once Riley gets older he'll look just like FOB :wacko:

Ofcorse I don't want him looking exactly like me because I hate the shape of my face and stuff it's so round and ew :haha:
Riley definitely has my chin and nose though (although it's hard to tell on a newborn with noses) maybe lips too.. I know FOB are pretty thin and Riley's seems to be fuller.. 

Oh goodness I already had him and I'm still playing the waiting game because once he gets older he wont have that big round chubby face and you'll be able to see more facial details..
I REALLY wanna know what color his eyes will be.. they're still just this really dark newborn color and I'm so impatient because FOB has blue eyes and I have hazel green eyes..


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason just has jay's hair line and eye colour .. i dont know at min if his hair is going to go lighter to blonde or if its going to go darker looks as if itll go more blonde.. but my hair was mousy brown when i was born and it soon turned dark brown lol .. Hes got my lips though lol could tell on my 4d scan he did .. think hes got jays ears aswell.. as his family say me and jay have pixie ears! i was like thanx alot lmao but mine arent pointy and masons look more rounded at top lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha gotta question for you mommys!

you know when feeding LO do you stop befor ethere finished to wind them?

whow do u wind them if they fell asleep without waking them!?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Erm ... lol 
Mason takes ages to drink sometimes so i have to stop half way through to wind him and then hell carry on till end of bottle.. but he sometimes falls asleep through the bottle lol (but its what i used to do as a baby lol) so he prob takes after me with that.

And you have to wake them really to wind them theyd proberley wake there self anyway.. Mason crys if he gets his wind stuck and needs his back rubbing lol. 
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya,sometimes I burp quintin half way during a feed, sometimes i dont, he is VERY hard to burp, he farts loads tho. lol My mom says he gets his air out the other end


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol Mason does that too lol.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hahah aww =] so u wind them half way and after?


----------



## Becyboo__x

yeah :] unless they dont stop half way depends i like to give him a break lol or he chokes or usually will be sick


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ooooh :) xx


----------



## Jas029

Riley doesn't burp much unless I'm standing up.. But he farts PLENTY :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Riley doesn't burp much unless I'm standing up.. But he farts PLENTY :haha:

quintin is also a big farter.


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley doesn't burp much unless I'm standing up.. But he farts PLENTY :haha:
> 
> quintin is also a big farter.Click to expand...

Mason will join the farters too lol!


----------



## Jas029

Riley can already pull his binky(dummy I believe you UK girls call it) back to his mouth successfully sometimes..It's rare but it has been done :shock:

He also has strong neck muscles if I hold him up against my chest I have to watch him or he'll try to fling his head back :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha: Jas he sounds like mason alot he tends to 1 minute have his head really strong and forward and then next it flops somewhere else lol! but hes managing to hold his head up alot now they usually do by 6weeks :) im really shocked with mason when i hold him up he puts his legs straight and like pushs on my legs to stand up! and he does it for quite a while im thinking hell be walking soon :haha: doubt it lol! .. 

Hes got colic aswell and its horrible :( he crys constantly unless hes feeding :( hes got some gripe water now so im hoping this helps him cause im guna be dead from lack of sleep if not lol!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

awww
i love the photos of LO's girls :D

i cant beliveeeeee how much they are growin up alreadyy


how are you all, quiet in this thread whats going on! :)


----------



## Jas029

Emzii.. you.. you have a bump!!! :shock:

How much does Quintin and Mason eat a meal? Riley like chugs down almost 4oz and STILL acts hungry (I've been pumping and just giving him it in bottles its alot easier then putting him to breast because I know how much he's getting and such)
By the time I have another bottle warmed up ready for him he's usually crashed and wont care to have it but still.. At his doctors appointment Friday he was down to like 6lb 10oz so we're taking him in tomorrow to get him re-weighed and my moms like I think he's trying to double his weight :haha:

During the day he eats every 3-4 hours usually and during the night its more like 4-6..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin eats alot, he eats about 4-6 oz every 3 hours .lol

Nice bump emma


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hehe yepp a bumpppppp!!
i lovee itt!
thank yu romee :D <3
i was messing around taking photos with my friend.. then after i wa slike OMG MY BUMP I LOVEE IT!!

so yeh i still havnt heard off kie properly =]
+ i feel happyy!!!
ive got all my friends back + i just feel so much better im so glad we r over.. im noit gunna lie i do feel sad sometimes + stuff :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:
I'm glad your feeling happy, and its okay to feel sad sometimes


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i couldnt help but text him today
i told him i miss him abit.. and he told me he misses me 2 abit..but yesterday he was tellin me he didnt know what he saw in me :\
i saw bump move last week+ then she was following my friends hand around my tummy! wa ssoo weirdd how her head/body just come out and did the wave!!

I cant believe how beautiful riley, mason + quintin are!!! i lovee that picture of quintin! he looooks sooo adorableeee


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you emma 

awe, hes probs just said that to hurt you, its normal to miss each other just remember that you guys might just be better apart then together, even tho its hard.


----------



## annawrigley

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Screenshot2010-03-03at040449.png
saw this on a baby names site yesterday, riley, noah and quin(tin) all on there :winkwink:
i know quinn doesnt really count but shhh.
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats really odd, lol I call quintin , Quin sometimes so it counts 

how are you anna? is that little man coming soon ?:)


----------



## Jas029

Anna at this rate you're going to beat poor Sophie and Ellie :rofl:

Wowza! Rome Quintin looks like a complete chub compared to Riley in that picture.. Riley is quite small though :blush:

I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S 2 WEEKS OLD TODAY!!!!
In my excuse, he WAS in the ICN for 6 days so that really throws me off..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww ive changed my mind over the name i picked out!

but im struggling to find anythinkk!

+ yep rome i think we are better off apart, im just happy with my friends ATM :)
+ that lad i kind of met is lovely, always wants me around + everything!
but i think at one point me + him may be together.. hes got a holiday in june so i dont want to have to go through that again.. or maybe ill like being single who knowss :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Anna at this rate you're going to beat poor Sophie and Ellie :rofl:
> 
> Wowza! Rome Quintin looks like a complete chub compared to Riley in that picture.. Riley is quite small though :blush:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S 2 WEEKS OLD TODAY!!!!
> In my excuse, he WAS in the ICN for 6 days so that really throws me off..

lol quintin is a complete chub 
hes so heavy lol hes already in most of his 3 month clothes


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Anna at this rate you're going to beat poor Sophie and Ellie :rofl:
> 
> Wowza! Rome Quintin looks like a complete chub compared to Riley in that picture.. Riley is quite small though :blush:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S 2 WEEKS OLD TODAY!!!!
> In my excuse, he WAS in the ICN for 6 days so that really throws me off..
> 
> lol quintin is a complete chub
> hes so heavy lol hes already in most of his 3 month clothesClick to expand...

I find newborn sleepers that Riley drowns in :rofl:
Seriously, Out of like all the sleepers we have I think only 3 fit the rest he's just swimming in:haha:
He has extremely large feet though :shock:


----------



## memysonand3

aww jas congrats i have been so damn busy lately its been crazy but news on me and my kiddos is that sophia might get to come home soon and the other two are doing FANTASTIC they are so dang big now and as for men i still have none i just put in an ap to get a house eeek i am so darn nurvus lol i want my own place but have nothen


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> thats really odd, lol I call quintin , Quin sometimes so it counts
> 
> how are you anna? is that little man coming soon ?:)




Jas029 said:


> Anna at this rate you're going to beat poor Sophie and Ellie :rofl:

hehe, idk, i keep having pains and stuff and i have been walking LOADS this past week or so and it feels like his head is about to fall out haha, also tmi but ive had sooo much VD like tons more than i normally did through pregnancy...
but who knows! im trying to just chill and not stress about it 'making it happen' or anything. poor sophie must be getting so frustrated though! :(

im good thanks rome. just exhausted as im sure you can relate with haha. how are you both? (you & jas) :D



memysonand3 said:


> aww jas congrats i have been so damn busy lately its been crazy but news on me and my kiddos is that sophia might get to come home soon and the other two are doing FANTASTIC they are so dang big now and as for men i still have none i just put in an ap to get a house eeek i am so darn nurvus lol i want my own place but have nothen

good to hear from you! :happydance: thats great news i hope sophia does get to come home soon and so good that lynette and elouisa are doing good too, let us know :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jas029

So glad to finally hear from you, Ashley! :hugs:

Lots of love to the 5 of you.. How did Cole adjust to everything now that two are home?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> thats really odd, lol I call quintin , Quin sometimes so it counts
> 
> how are you anna? is that little man coming soon ?:)
> 
> hehe, idk, i keep having pains and stuff and i have been walking LOADS this past week or so and it feels like his head is about to fall out haha, also tmi but ive had sooo much VD like tons more than i normally did through pregnancy...
> but who knows! im trying to just chill and not stress about it 'making it happen' or anything. poor sophie must be getting so frustrated though! :(
> 
> im good thanks rome. just exhausted as im sure you can relate with haha. how are you both? (you & jas) :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> the week before quintin came I felt the same, like his head was just gonna fall out, so I think thats a good sign!
> 
> we are good, tired, I have my 6 week check up tomorrow. cant believe it went by so fast :S
> 
> 
> Edit- your in labour so it was agood sign! lolClick to expand...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Anna on baby noah arriving!! <3


----------



## TeenMommy410

would love to joiin u giirls heree.
pregnant with a baby boy due on april 25, 2010


----------



## Jas029

Riley has been spitting up alot in the last day.. he use to like NEVER have any spit up and last night like half the bottle just came pouring out of his mouth :wacko:

I think it's the new nipples we're using on the bottles that are "fast flow" it just like drowns him and my mom is convinced if he's sitting up enough he wont have that problem but I'll have him sitting almost straight up and he's either drowning in milk or sucking on air there's no in-between with those bottles...

The last few times I've been going 6+ hours in-between pumping and it started to screw up my milk supply AND cause a shortage on bottles for him since he eats about as much as I pump and he eats every few hours so it was coming out uneven so we went to the frozen backup supply and used all it up so now I gotta be ontop of pumping and nursing him so I don't completely screw up my milk supply and he doesn't have to go to formula or something if we run out of bottled milk and my milk supply has a shortage..


I feel like such a horrible mother.. I'm so lazy... Riley will be hungry and I'd just have NO energy to go warm a bottle.. 
And you're suppose to bathe them like twice a week and a sponge bath every day or every other day.. He's had TWO bathes since getting home and just gets a washcloth to the face every other day or so when his eyes are all gunky or something.........
Am I like the worst laziest mother ever? :(


----------



## TeenMommy410

Jas029 said:


> Riley has been spitting up alot in the last day.. he use to like NEVER have any spit up and last night like half the bottle just came pouring out of his mouth :wacko:
> 
> I think it's the new nipples we're using on the bottles that are "fast flow" it just like drowns him and my mom is convinced if he's sitting up enough he wont have that problem but I'll have him sitting almost straight up and he's either drowning in milk or sucking on air there's no in-between with those bottles...
> 
> The last few times I've been going 6+ hours in-between pumping and it started to screw up my milk supply AND cause a shortage on bottles for him since he eats about as much as I pump and he eats every few hours so it was coming out uneven so we went to the frozen backup supply and used all it up so now I gotta be ontop of pumping and nursing him so I don't completely screw up my milk supply and he doesn't have to go to formula or something if we run out of bottled milk and my milk supply has a shortage..
> 
> 
> I feel like such a horrible mother.. I'm so lazy... Riley will be hungry and I'd just have NO energy to go warm a bottle..
> And you're suppose to bathe them like twice a week and a sponge bath every day or every other day.. He's had TWO bathes since getting home and just gets a washcloth to the face every other day or so when his eyes are all gunky or something.........
> Am I like the worst laziest mother ever? :(

I amm suree your a great mom!! your tiredd and its to be expected dearr. :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Omgg noahs here!
congratulations babe <3
hes beautiful!
havnt been on here for a week i think it is..

kie now wants a DNA test 
im a sket apertly!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Summer-Brooke is here!
<3


----------



## Becyboo__x

Updated front page for TeenMommy410 :)

anymore need adding just say 

And Emzi .. if he wants a dna tell him to get his wallet out lol if not tell him to take you to court to proove it if he cant or wont pay for it 
<3


----------



## TeenMommy410

Thankss!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well now hes going in the army [
he came around today
i cried + everythink
i really dont want him too but what can i do?! reality needs to hit him..he said hes hurt + somethings missing and its what he wants toooo do :( xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas, I think those nipples are too fast for him 

emma , i dont know what to say:(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=[
my heads so fucked up right now ..
ive begged him to wait until the babys here because i know he will feel different, + i think he may of finally just decided to leave it for now..

ar everythink feels a mess!

had blood took today + my arms stinginggg!!

how are yu all + LO's ?
x


----------



## annawrigley

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> thats really odd, lol I call quintin , Quin sometimes so it counts
> 
> how are you anna? is that little man coming soon ?:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Anna at this rate you're going to beat poor Sophie and Ellie :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, idk, i keep having pains and stuff and i have been walking LOADS this past week or so and it feels like his head is about to fall out haha, also tmi but ive had sooo much VD like tons more than i normally did through pregnancy...
> but who knows! im trying to just chill and not stress about it 'making it happen' or anything. poor sophie must be getting so frustrated though! :(Click to expand...

lol @ me posting this 7 hours before going into labour



Jas029 said:


> I feel like such a horrible mother.. I'm so lazy... Riley will be hungry and I'd just have NO energy to go warm a bottle..
> And you're suppose to bathe them like twice a week and a sponge bath every day or every other day.. He's had TWO bathes since getting home and just gets a washcloth to the face every other day or so when his eyes are all gunky or something.........
> Am I like the worst laziest mother ever? :(

youre not a horrible mother jas! :hugs: i was just gonna say how impressed i am youre pumping etc. i didnt even give it a go! and ive only bathed noah once :lol:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> youre not a horrible mother jas! :hugs: i was just gonna say how impressed i am youre pumping etc. i didnt even give it a go! and ive only bathed noah once :lol:

:hugs:
I wanna quit so bad.. putting him to breast isn't so bad during the day when I have help and when he's settled but at night when I'm alone its complete hell trying to get myself set up and him set up while leaking everywhere and trying to get him to latch when he's screaming... way to stressful :cry:

He's on a mix of formula and breast milk at the moment.. The thing about pumping is its REALLY hard to do it at night because nobody else can watch him and when he's asleep I'm asleep.. (When he is actually ASLEEP that is)
So I end up going like 6+ hours without pumping when I normally pump every 4 so my boobs are so loaded it's sooooo incredibly painful the slightest touch is complete agony :cry: I'm scared to quit though because 1. I know I'll regret it down the road and 2. it's a huge expense with formula and I don't have any income besides my parents and I hate having them pay for ANOTHER expense after everything they've done already not to mention its an expense I can AVOID if I continue BFing... (I did the math, it would be between $30-$40 a WEEK to go completely on formula) 
We're going to sit down with a lawyer and set up some child support and make that asshole pay for MY son that he wants to claim as his :grr:
So once that gets going I'd be more opted to quit so I could use some of that money to pay for the formula but otherwise right now I have no income and I just wanna quit so badddd

It wouldn't be so bad with pumping if I had someone to watch him at night so I could do it but I don't and so I can't so it just gets so painful and screws up my milk supply and then it takes all day with pumping every 4 hours to get it back to normal again just in time for night when it gets screwed up again.. and repeats every single day and I hate hate HATE it :hissy:


Sorry... I went off there.. I just don't know what I'm going to do :cry:


*Oh also, FOB finally went and spent money on Riley for the FIRST TIME and bought the swing.. This swing to be exact.. 
AND IT DOESN'T EFFING WORK 

The music and sounds it makes works.. but the actual swinging the motor doesn't work or something because it DOESN'T SWING!! 
What's the point of a swing if it doesn't swing? 

So we're going to go back and hopefully exchange that part so it will work but.. UGHH I've been waiting forEVER for a bloody swing and the thing doesn't even work *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe fob wants to see quintin
did all your fobs see your LOs?


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> awe fob wants to see quintin
> did all your fobs see your LOs?

thats good! :D
(is it?)

yeah gareth sees noah every day. hes not hugely helpful but at least hes there i guess.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not sure if its bad, or good.


----------



## Jas029

FOB came every day when Riley was in the hospital and saw him.. He's been out to the house once and we met for lunch once.. that's it..

He'd be out every day if I let him :roll:


Has you're LO's started reaching for anything yet? Riley is like a wonder child! He tries to pull his binky to his mouth when he loses it sometimes.. Even successfully got it back in once!!:shock:
He also tries to hold his bottle and holds onto his binky (Ofcorse he ends up randomly throwing an arm around and yanking the binky out of his mouth and starts crying for it :dohh:)
I thought they weren't suppose to start doing that til like 3-4 months?! This boy's been doing it since birth :shock:

He's also starting to kinda roll onto one side.. He managed to do it a couple times yesterday in his bassinet.. 

He's starting to smile more and more.. I think it's still mostly just gas but it's adorable :cloud9:


Formula poo.. STINKS 
I wanna put him back on strictly breast milk just so it doesn't smell so horrible :haha: (He's on a mix)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hmm Fob saw mason every weekend at first but then he didnt see him for a month because i didnt want him to :haha: evil mayb but its because he wants me back and it was too awkard and i was getting down with it all.. (+ i think i was being abit selfish at first) lol.

Mason pulls his dummy (Binky) out alot and then crys for it lol hes like a raver haha his arms and legs are always going mad unless hes asleep lol but hes a crazy child lol! mason trys to stand up sometimes i know its well to soon yet haha but he like tenses his legs and pulls up when i hold him up :) its cute!

Has anyone else noticed when there hungry or want there dummy and you have them close to you like neck/arm anywhere lol they start sucking on you! lol when i have mason up on my chest he trys to suck my neck hes a little sucker fish haha!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rome is your ticker wrong or is it just me lol?
cause it says Quintins 1 day older then mason lol hes like 4 days older isnt he?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> awe fob wants to see quintin
> did all your fobs see your LOs?

Where the hell has he been that whole timee?!?!?!!!!

did they find him or did he get in touch with you?
omg ive missed out on alot?!


Arr im leftout with these LO chats but ill still join in 
ill learn a few things haah
got my antinatal in the morning, my first one!
do i take my green notes?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hes been in jail, I just found out , he started emailing me a few days ago, and quintin is 2 months today, 
is yours fast ? :S


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omggg =\ x


----------



## Jas029

Riley's finally out of newborn diapers :happydance: (1s are still pretty big on him but newborns keep leaking as his out take is a little more then they hold :haha:)

We went to the doctors yesterday (For me and him)
My uterus is ALMOST back to normal size :happydance:

Riley has thrush in his mouth :( I wondered why there was always white stuff on the sides of his mouth that never went away between feedings.. Why didn't they catch this in the ICU or at his last appointment?
Worthless people :grr:
Anyway, I have to apply medicine to the inside of his mouth 4 times a day.. fun :wacko:

He's also over 8 1/2 pounds now!! :happydance: My little chunker is actually starting to get a little chunky:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe quintin was only newborns for 2 weeks! and already in size 2s :O


----------



## annawrigley

this may be a ridiculously stupid question :haha: but how do you know when they need to go up a nappy size?!

Haha yea jas Noah does that with his dummy, holds onto it when it's in his mouth then randomly flings his arms around and throws it away and starts crying :dohh: I'm always like "well what did you do that for?!" :haha: he also hits himself in the face when he's flinging himself about then looks really shocked

Rome are you gonna let fob see quintin? What was he in jail for?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tbh , I'm not sure when you change sizes, lol but newborns were getting snug on quin, so I moved to ones, but then after awhile they kept leaking, so I move to 2s and now theres no more leaking so I was guessing the size was the problem lol


ugh, I really don't know if I'm going to let him, I'm really hoping he just doesnt come back, I told him I was taking him to court so I haven't heard from in in a few days 
My mom says I should let him meet quintin, so If he wants to, I'm gonna go over my moms with quintin and FOB can come there, so he doesn't know where I live :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i keep getting some tingly feeling like.. up the top.. kinda just under my ribs a tiny little bit.. is that my ribs being kicked ?
lol stupid question. i kno
nearly 8 weeks left :D im so excited! x


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> this may be a ridiculously stupid question :haha: but how do you know when they need to go up a nappy size?!
> 
> Haha yea jas Noah does that with his dummy, holds onto it when it's in his mouth then randomly flings his arms around and throws it away and starts crying :dohh: I'm always like "well what did you do that for?!" :haha: he also hits himself in the face when he's flinging himself about then looks really shocked
> 
> Rome are you gonna let fob see quintin? What was he in jail for?

Riley flings his arms like crazy when he's fussy.. He hits himself over and over :dohh:

Also like Rome said.. Leaking.. Didn't matter how often we changed him he just started peeing so much the poor diapers couldn't hold up after so long! :haha:
I noticed the newborns are looking rather snug on him these days anyway..


----------



## Becyboo__x

Way you tell with nappys is basically when baby gets weighed you go by the size of the nappys like masons in size 3's not and there 9lb-20lb .. some nappys go from a smaller weight to a high weight cause there really stretchy .. but if i was you id just get nappys that are right for there weight should be alright that way :)!

Mason is now in 3-6 months clothes :|! mad or what .. 0-3 is just getting abit tight so im struggling to put him in sleepsuits for that size! Also hes forever hungry and its stressing me feeding him lol he hates cuddles aswell makes him cry more lol! but today i tried him on rusks mixed with his milk like only little bit of the rusks and he loved it he loves his spoon aswell opens his mouth for it! it says they should have them till there like 3/4 months but my doctor told me today because hes bigger then most babys its worth a try but just not to give him much and only once a day .. seems to have made him really settle alot :)! 

He had his jabs today aswell :( ! he screamed so bad bless him i about cried feelt a bad mummy but least hes had them now and its over with :]


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> hes been in jail, I just found out , he started emailing me a few days ago, and quintin is 2 months today,
> is yours fast ? :S

Maybe its the time difference lol im not sure..
But masons 2 months and 1 day now its like just gone midnight (26th march)
im confused lol
If quinn was born 24th january he will be 2 months and 5day today (26th march)? 
hes 4days older then mason


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Rome..*
Just ignore me haha im losing plot lol.. i thought ya counted in weeks but its like every 28th that masons another month old.. but these tickers arent right if you get what i mean cause mason will be 2 months on 28th march but my ticker says hes 2 months and 1 day but i put 28/01/10 in it :wacko: lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Rome..*
> Just ignore me haha im losing plot lol.. i thought ya counted in weeks but its like every 28th that masons another month old.. but these tickers arent right if you get what i mean cause mason will be 2 months on 28th march but my ticker says hes 2 months and 1 day but i put 28/01/10 in it :wacko: lol!

ohh :haha:

how was mason after his jabs?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol im going cuckoo me lol!
And wel straight after he was really upset and hated me i think lol! but then we had a stroll home and he just went to sleep :) hes been abit grumpy last few days but doctor said he might have a fever from them so hes been having calpol.. but hes back to himself now xD! Has Quin had his yet?
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya on wednesday ,he has a mild fever and his been super grumpy the past few days lol
I think he doesnt trust me anymore! lol


----------



## Jas029

Riley's been constipated the last few days.. Tons of noise and sounds coming out of there but it's all just gas :haha:

(Although mom said he had a big BM this morning so hopefully it's passed)

I think it's the formula.. he's on alot more formula and alot less breast milk atm and finally had afew ounces of breast milk last night which would explain the sudden BM.. 
Maybe it's just a coincidence.. Otherwise I'll feel even worse when I completely stop pumping/nursing because his bowels will be stopped up :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its probs the formula, 
FF babies sometimes get constipated. I had quintin on a fromula called enfamil cause he would cry and grunt and nothing would happen, switch to similac and we haven`t had much of a problem
if it keeps happening, you can always try a different formula


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Girls..
you know when you brought nappies/diapers..
what sizes did you get before LO was born..
ive gotta pack of newborn for hospital.. would i be better off getting another newborn pack + a box of size 1 + size 2?
just to stock up on them?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well, I used about 200 newborns, probs like 300 size 1s, and hes in size 2 now, and he has used about 150 and I don`t see him growing outta them for a bit, but every back is different
so maybe get 2 bags new born, big box of 1s, and big box of 2s? so you have some stocked up


----------



## Becyboo__x

It depends if you can go out often if you can then you wont need to stock up if you dont want to just pop out to shops and pick some up maybe? .. but aswell it depends how big your baby is but newborn will be fine to start with .. soon as you know how much they weigh you can go from there and everytime they get weighed you just look on nappie packs to see what they go up to.. masons in size 3 now there like 13lb-20lb and they fit him really good. Id say just get newborn size 2's cause they go from 7lb-13lb and im sure youll have a 7lb+ baby if not then they wont be that big for her

hmm theres new baby size 1's and they say 4lb-11lb so they might actually be okay for the first month i spose it depends how greedy they are haha mason was 11llb 9oz at a month old.. i havent a clue how many i use id say about 5 a day tbh so might be like a pack of normal size packs a week .. im lucky that my antie got me loads free nappies in newborn,size3,4,5.6s lol!
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Luckyy becy!

thank u rome + becy :)

just wer going asda today they sell to boxes for £18
so ill get size 1 + 2 :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> It depends if you can go out often if you can then you wont need to stock up if you dont want to just pop out to shops and pick some up maybe? .. but aswell it depends how big your baby is but newborn will be fine to start with .. soon as you know how much they weigh you can go from there and everytime they get weighed you just look on nappie packs to see what they go up to.. masons in size 3 now there like 13lb-20lb and they fit him really good. Id say just get newborn size 2's cause they go from 7lb-13lb and im sure youll have a 7lb+ baby if not then they wont be that big for her
> 
> hmm theres new baby size 1's and they say 4lb-11lb so they might actually be okay for the first month i spose it depends how greedy they are haha mason was 11llb 9oz at a month old.. i havent a clue how many i use id say about 5 a day tbh so might be like a pack of normal size packs a week .. im lucky that my antie got me loads free nappies in newborn,size3,4,5.6s lol!
> xxx

are size 2 here are 13lb to 18lb. :) weird how things are different


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know if theres a difference its confusing the nappy sizes are pathetic like some size 2's and 3's are simler sizes so it dont make sense lol.. maybe im on about different size 2's cause there newborn size 2 .. i dont know if they do normal size 2's over here lol.. i just get size 3 midi's cause they seem not to leak im sticking to pampers aswell huggies were a nightmare i just loved the winnie pooh design on it haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like huggies lol


----------



## Jas029

There's different newborn sizes? :shock:

I thought there was only one thats like 5-8lb or something.. then 8-12 is 1 and 2 is.. idk I'm not there yet! (We have some in the closet ready though :haha:)

Riley went into 1's just recently and he was over 8 1/2 pounds before he went into them! (He's a long lean baby instead of some little chubby thing :haha:)

I think huggies work better for him.. I don't remember.. I know we had to get him out of NB because they kept leaking because his out-take was alot more then what they could hold :haha:

I can't keep track.. we have huggies and pampers that we use and one of them is more prone to leaking but I don't remember which :blush:
The size 1's were all already opened in a huge bag from my cousins who had so many diapers he grew so fast they didn't use them all so they went to me.. and they don't have a brand on them so I have no idea what they are but they seem to do a fairly decent job :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well, in asda i brought 2 boxes of newborn size 3's .. because they had noo newborn size 1's + 2's so ill have to go up next week to see if i can get 2 boxes of each!
i got 2 packs of newborn ones tho.. they was only 2 for £10 so that was good! got like 52 in each pack.. in th eboxes you get 72 in each i think it is?

im stressing over a carseat!
ive found one.. thats nice for how much it is.. but theres no sun block thing at the top?? :( 
i dont want to spend like £100 on a carseat.. its only for kierans car anyway :\


----------



## Becyboo__x

The wipes have like 72 in usually im unsure i go through so many wipes haha specially when hes done a #2 i just have to use loads cause its disguesting lol! my dad only uses like 3! im like how can you do that lol.. but mason hated baby wipes at first and when there newborn they say to use cotton wool and warm water.. which was a massive cafful lol but he liked the warmth more the the cold wet wipe lol!
Most come with sun canopy things.. you sure it hasnt got one that pulls out? what kind is it and ill have a look :] mines got 1 but it can be tucked about or pulled out 
xx


----------



## Jas029

You can never have to many wipes! We got tons from other people and it only took us a week or two to go through them all :haha:

With poop I use 3 max but sometimes if its a ton n been sitting awhile and got it everywhere I use like 5 :haha:

You think 3s impressive? My grandma change him and did it all with ONE! And that was with poop!!! :shock:
She really "eco-friendly" I guess you could say and doesn't like to be wasteful with ANYTHING.. I told my dad about her doing it with one and he's like "Yeah and if you let her I'm sure she'd try to rinse it out and use it again" :rofl: (SOO her nature)
I looked it over afterwords and it actually looked like she got it all with one wipe:shock:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

its only this cheapo one... https://direct.asda.com/Teamtex-Baby-Ride-Infant-Carrier/002653394,default,pd.html

but ive told kie now its for his car so he can buy it!!!!!!!!

Anyway! hes been messing my head up..
im so confused, i dont know what i want anymore.. because im sure ive told u about chris??
:\


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm emma I would maybe skip that one and get one with a sun side, I'm always pulling quintins down, if he is in the back of the car and the sun gets his eyes he screams! 

wipes, I've been through about 7 packs already. I have 14 more. lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Kieran said " oh ill get the back windows tinted"
and my reply was
there in the front for the first few weeks u twat!
lmao!

he will have to get one when he nexts gets paiddd! 

i need to stock up on wipes there only apound a packk x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

in the front?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Nopee
hes got his back ones done now tho...
WOOP ONE MORE BOX !!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Did you mean babys in the front for first weeks?
lol confused.. 
i was guna say ya cant put car seats in front cause of the airbags if you jhad a cash.. the airbag would suffacate baby (sorry for putting it how it is)..

And WIPES! i use loads when masons done #2 lol 1 wipe doesnt barely do anything and it just gets everywhere! specially with his feet moving constantly lol.. LOL that made me laugh about your nan would most likly rinse nappy and re-use it hehe :] i couldnt imagine doing that lol.. and Jas you know your last name its the same as my ex's lol i found that really shocking lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I use a ton of wipes.

haven't heard anything from FOB in a bit, he was suppose to be back in town this weekend.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ooohh i fort babys where in the frontt! im sure my bro + sis wasss loool


----------



## Becyboo__x

:o lol
i got told it was unsafe cause airbag is near it and itll crush car seat if have a crash.. i can understand that but im sure i remember at a point people put them in front.. i duno lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i heard you can put them in the front if you dont have an airbag, but its not the best choice , Quin sits in the back


----------



## Becyboo__x

I usually sit in the back with mason he dont like being on his own in back for some reason lol he likes gurgling and making noises haha.. Hes started dribbling loads now im thinking teeth are coming very slowly! bit early but front his gums there 2 white blobs :| .. and his eyes all horrible i duno what to do its soar i think .. last time i went doctors they said its nothing bad its just his tear duct cause babys cant blow there nose there snot goes up and out there eyes :wacko: lol thats if it dont come out there nose first.. but hes got all yellow stuff on his eye and when i try wipe it with warm water he screams :( i think im guna have to take him back again i hope he hasnt got anything wrong worries me to death..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin had a blocked tear duct too, it went away maybe a week or so ago,
my doctor told me to wash my hands, and poke him in the corner of his eye, then wipe his eye clean, but quintin woul never let me do this lol
and it just went away


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason screams :( his eye goes horrible he had it ages ago but it went then its came back again and he hates me touching him there it looks all soar but if i dont wipe it it just goes all hard and horrible .. it must be irrating him alot .. i know doctors wont do anything for him .. i hope it just does :\


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arr things cant get any worse!!
kierans gunna message chris on facebook basicully :\

+ start lods of shit..
great
its all i need!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows everyone doing lately?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

shit :(
youuu??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not feeling good today

whats wrong emma?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

just choices rome :(
between chris + kieran..

did i tell you that chris's friends will beat up kieran if i get back with him..

+ ive decided i want kieran... :(


----------



## annawrigley

yeah not so good myself too :(
we're a right bunch arent we lol

:hugs: to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats up anna :(

how is everybody??
cant get on here that much
internets gone :( ..

im guna try n get some new bump fotos + try upload them if it lets me!!

ive told them both i wana be friends :)
tryin 2 make it easier for myself..
but life..
is a bitch :(

problems with my one friend now tho...

shes tryna get so involved with it all..
+ i just cant trust her :( shame cus i fort i could!!

xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> whats up anna :(

i dunno really just feel really lonely lately :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:( whats happened with FOB?? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> :( whats happened with FOB?? x

hes a jerk:nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## Jas029

:shrug:
Am I getting lonely or are the hormones wearing off enough where I can almost stand FOB?

Either way this loneliness is driving me nuts and I'm getting desperate enough I'm turning towards FOB :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I know exactly what you mean tbh .. me and this lad i went out with years ago weve always been close and like we kind of seeing where we go but hes a mega flirt i just keep thinking if it dont work.. ill go back to my ex 'masons dad' cause i know he wants me and everything but then i might be living a lie cause i dont feel that way for him no more lol .. but im finding it hard to find someone now iv got mason just dont want to be getting cheated on or hurt cause end day ill have to look after mason and be ok :\


----------

